# Owen's Progress Thread | Finally some updates |



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

This is my quest thread where I will update each week the events I am working on and my progress on them.


Note: I am now updating my thread in a different way where I make a new post instead of editing this post, you can still view the previous weeks.






Spoiler: Old way of updating my progress






Spoiler: OH



Hey guys! I have been interested in OH lately after I hurt one of the fingers on my right hand so I can't cube two handed

I average just under 10 seconds for 3x3, but I am not even sub 30 on OH as of when I started this quest. I am hoping I can make my OH times less embarrassing and see if I can get to sub 20.

I am currently in a race to get a sub 20 OH average of 500 with @ProStar @NevEr_QeyX @AlphaCuber is awesome and @alexiscubing

I will *try* to update this thread every week with what I am working on and my solves I did.

I plan to stop updating this thread once I reach sub 20, but if I am really enjoying OH I might try to get sub 15.



Spoiler: Month 1






Spoiler: Week 1






Spoiler: Day 1



Today I am working on TPS and drilling algs so I mess up less often.



Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16 (solving from 2020-05-16 09:35:38 to 2020-05-16 21:15:56)
avg of 230: 29.347

Time List:
124. 34.900 U F' R' U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L B D2 R' F D B' @2020-05-16 09:34:32
125. DNF(16.090) F R U2 B L2 U' F B2 R2 F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 D' @2020-05-16 09:35:38
126. 31.350 F' B D2 R D' R U F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 D L' @2020-05-16 09:36:31
127. 34.980 L' U' B2 D' R' F' U D2 R' L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 L2 U L @2020-05-16 09:38:18
128. 50.830 D F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 U R' U' L' B D R U @2020-05-16 09:39:41
129. 29.970 D' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B U R' D2 B' L2 U' R' @2020-05-16 09:41:28
130. 29.380 R' L' U2 B D2 R2 D' B2 R F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 B R2 D2 @2020-05-16 09:43:14
131. 35.410 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D L' D' U L U R2 F L' B @2020-05-16 09:44:25
132. 26.780 R L' D B U' D2 F U2 L F U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 F' @2020-05-16 09:47:34
133. (35.370) R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 B F D R' B @2020-05-16 09:48:26
134. 35.340 R U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 B2 L' R' B' F' U L F R2 U2 @2020-05-16 09:49:38
135. 34.030 D L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 L B R D' U' B D' L2 U @2020-05-16 09:52:02
136. 23.280 R' F R' D' L' D2 B L U F2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 @2020-05-16 09:53:11
137. 19.510 D2 B' U L2 D R L F2 U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2 U2 B U' @2020-05-16 09:54:04
138. 49.710 D' R' F B2 U F' R2 U' R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 D2 L @2020-05-16 09:57:58
139. 52.110 L' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 U' B' R2 D' L2 D2 L D2 F' @2020-05-16 10:10:42
140. 26.890 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R D' L' U' B' R' D' F2 @2020-05-16 10:11:56
141. 27.950 B' D R B' U L2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' @2020-05-16 10:31:20
142. 24.220 D B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 R' B2 D F U2 B' U L' @2020-05-16 10:34:13
143. 23.290 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F2 D B R2 B2 R U2 B2 U' L @2020-05-16 10:34:58
144. 29.740 L2 D' F R2 B D' L2 U2 L U2 F L2 F B D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 @2020-05-16 10:36:43
145. 26.920 L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F U2 B2 U2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B R B' @2020-05-16 10:38:18
146. 24.800 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L' B2 U' R' U B' D' L2 B2 @2020-05-16 10:39:12
147. 38.300 B D' B2 L F' B U L U B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F @2020-05-16 10:40:57
148. 20.130 L' D' L' F2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F L F L B' D' R' @2020-05-16 10:46:45
149. (27.160) B2 D' B' L U2 L2 D' B R B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 @2020-05-16 10:47:40
150. 33.840 B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 U B F' U' B' D' B2 U2 F2 @2020-05-16 10:48:43
151. 25.530 L F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 R' D F2 L F2 R B D2 @2020-05-16 10:49:43
152. 35.200 F D B U D B' L' F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 U' @2020-05-16 10:50:30
153. 30.420 B D B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L' D R' B' L' F L2 @2020-05-16 10:51:41
154. 30.080 D2 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B D' R2 U' F2 L D B L @2020-05-16 10:52:53
155. 28.690 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B F U' R B2 F D2 R' B L' @2020-05-16 11:04:23
156. (37.920) R D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F' D U B' U' F2 L' B' @2020-05-16 11:11:53
157. 23.140 U D L' U F' D R' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 @2020-05-16 11:12:55
158. 23.100 R2 F B R2 B' U2 R' D L U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D' @2020-05-16 11:13:45
159. 25.940 U2 R2 F U F2 R' U' L U F2 D L2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' @2020-05-16 11:14:30
160. 23.530 F' B R D' R2 D' L F' R' L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 B U2 @2020-05-16 11:16:41
161. 30.810 U' R F' R' D L B' D' F2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 U @2020-05-16 11:17:38
162. 30.830 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L' F2 U' B' U' L B' R @2020-05-16 11:18:34
163. 32.970 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U' B2 D' L B' L F' L D' @2020-05-16 11:19:28
164. 29.320 L F L' F2 D B U B' L F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B @2020-05-16 11:21:18
165. 29.360 B' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R F' D2 B R' D' L' R2 @2020-05-16 11:24:51
166. 28.170 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R F D F D2 L2 F @2020-05-16 11:33:29
167. 39.650 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D' U' L' B R D' B' U2 F' L2 U @2020-05-16 11:34:36
168. (28.890) D L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D L' F L2 R D R F2 U' @2020-05-16 11:36:58
169. 27.960 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B2 U L' F D F2 U2 F2 D2 @2020-05-16 12:07:13
170. 24.590 L2 U2 L U2 B' R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F U' L' B D' B' U2 L' @2020-05-16 12:17:07
171. 28.450 F2 U B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D L' R D2 R2 F' L2 @2020-05-16 12:18:34
172. 21.820 B' D2 L2 D2 B F L2 B D2 L' F2 R' D2 B' R B D L' @2020-05-16 12:19:43
173. 27.780 U' F' B' L' D2 B2 R2 F R' D B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D @2020-05-16 12:22:24
174. 27.810 L F2 L' U D B' L U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B D @2020-05-16 12:24:03
175. (27.940) L F R' L' F B L' U B U' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 @2020-05-16 12:31:57
176. 33.390 R B' L D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F U B D' B2 F' D' @2020-05-16 12:33:37
177. 38.200 L U2 L U' R U' L D' R D2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F U2 B @2020-05-16 12:41:46
178. 25.230 B' D L2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 L' U' R F' L R U' F @2020-05-16 12:53:16
179. 25.840 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R' U L B2 F D' B2 U2 R2 @2020-05-16 12:55:43
180. 28.800 F2 B R B' D' L2 F D F R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B' U' @2020-05-16 12:57:45
181. 23.110 F' D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 R B' U' L R' D2 R' @2020-05-16 12:59:18
182. 28.260 R' D2 B' U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' F' L R2 D U' B' L2 @2020-05-16 13:03:14
183. 25.110 R B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D F2 L' U B L2 U2 L @2020-05-16 16:01:38
184. 30.530 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 L' B' R D' F' U L' D U2 B @2020-05-16 16:03:13
185. 39.170 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' F' L U L2 R2 U' L B' D' @2020-05-16 16:04:31
186. 27.010 R D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R U' B' L2 R2 D2 L B' U' @2020-05-16 16:06:54
187. 21.810 F' R' F2 L U' F R2 D' B L2 F2 R D2 R U2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 @2020-05-16 16:08:28
188. 34.330 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D' F' D B2 R D' L B2 U @2020-05-16 16:09:17
189. 27.940 U' L2 D F R U2 R2 B' U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 D' R2 D2 @2020-05-16 16:10:28
190. 30.760 R2 F' L U2 D2 F' U F' B U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 D @2020-05-16 16:11:42
191. 26.710 L' B' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 F U' L' B2 @2020-05-16 16:16:36
192. 21.510 B' D2 F B2 L' B' D R L U' F2 U B2 R2 U D F2 L2 B2 @2020-05-16 16:18:14
193. 26.560 R D F' L U R2 F U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U D2 L @2020-05-16 16:18:58
194. 21.920 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 B' L2 D F U2 L' B D' L2 @2020-05-16 16:19:51
195. 34.970 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 R2 L D2 R' U' F2 L' B2 F D2 @2020-05-16 16:20:42
196. 36.030 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 D' F' L' F' R' D2 U B R @2020-05-16 16:21:37
197. 20.480 U2 B' D F2 L2 D U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 U R F' R' F' @2020-05-16 16:23:29
198. (32.970) U2 R U' B2 D2 F L' F2 R D2 F L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 @2020-05-16 16:24:11
199. 36.890 U R2 L' D R' F2 U' B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 L B2 L' F @2020-05-16 16:25:18
200. 27.440 R F L' F2 U R B' F2 L U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 @2020-05-16 16:26:19
201. 27.030 L U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' F D' U B L R' D F' @2020-05-16 16:27:06
202. 27.180 L' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L' F L R2 U B R D' U @2020-05-16 16:28:05
203. 24.280 U' R2 L' U F2 U F2 D L F R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B @2020-05-16 16:28:50
204. 29.890 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F' U' L2 R' U2 B F' R2 @2020-05-16 16:29:31
205. 28.970 D L2 B' L' U D' F2 R L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 F @2020-05-16 16:31:01
206. 37.360 U2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 F D L2 D' L B2 F L2 D @2020-05-16 16:32:21
207. 26.670 L' F U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 B' R' U F L F U @2020-05-16 16:33:26
208. 25.060 R U2 B2 R2 F' R' U' B2 R' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 @2020-05-16 16:34:11
209. 32.980 L' U' R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F L' U' B' F L' U2 R @2020-05-16 16:36:22
210. 21.110 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R F D2 L2 D R' U L2 @2020-05-16 16:37:57
211. 24.490 F U' L2 B' D2 B2 L' B' D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B @2020-05-16 16:38:52
212. 22.310 U' L U2 D L D R B' L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 @2020-05-16 16:39:37
213. 24.820 R' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' L R' D' R2 U L @2020-05-16 16:41:00
214. 49.110 F R U R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' L D B' F R D' F2 @2020-05-16 16:41:45
215. 26.860 D2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B D2 B2 D' R' U R U @2020-05-16 16:43:08
216. 40.810 F L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' D U2 B L F D R2 F @2020-05-16 16:43:52
217. 28.100 F2 D R U' B' U' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' @2020-05-16 16:46:08
218. 23.470 F' R' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' B' F2 R' D' B2 @2020-05-16 16:47:53
219. 28.140 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' D R D U2 B F U B' @2020-05-16 16:48:39
220. 20.230 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' F U' F' R' F2 D' B2 D @2020-05-16 16:49:34
221. 29.930 F R' B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 F D2 F L' F' L' @2020-05-16 16:50:30
222. 27.090 F2 U L' B' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D U2 B' U2 L U B' @2020-05-16 16:51:20
223. 22.920 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L D L' F' U2 R U' F2 U @2020-05-16 16:52:26
224. 39.180 R' U2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B L2 F D2 F D2 L B2 R2 D' R' U B U2 @2020-05-16 17:12:01
225. 38.420 L2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D B L2 D2 F2 L D' U2 R B2 @2020-05-16 17:13:15
226. 25.120 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 B' F2 U2 F R' U2 F' D F L F' U R @2020-05-16 17:14:32
227. 24.440 R' D R' F2 R' U2 L U2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 U' F U2 F' L' U2 B2 @2020-05-16 17:16:31
228. 36.980 U2 R D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L D B D2 L2 U B U2 @2020-05-16 17:18:41
229. 39.400 L U' B' R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L B2 L2 B F2 D' L F' D2 R' @2020-05-16 17:19:40
230. 37.900 R' B L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' R B' R' F2 U F @2020-05-16 17:20:46
231. 43.570 R' F2 R F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D B' L' B D2 B2 R D @2020-05-16 17:21:55
232. 27.760 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R B2 U' F R' D B2 F @2020-05-16 17:23:24
233. 45.490 R F U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' L' F R @2020-05-16 17:24:12
234. 27.790 B2 R2 B U D' R B D B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' B U2 R @2020-05-16 17:25:44
235. 27.500 U D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' D U' R F U2 R B2 @2020-05-16 17:26:40
236. 31.470 U' L D F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F D' F R' D L2 @2020-05-16 17:27:30
237. 29.210 R2 B' D R U2 L' B R2 U D2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F R @2020-05-16 17:31:00
238. 29.900 L' U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F' U F L' D2 F D' F @2020-05-16 17:32:07
239. 24.030 F' D' F2 L B2 R' B R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 U F' @2020-05-16 17:33:10
240. 38.990 R D2 L D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 L F' D2 L' U' F D' B' U' L2 F' @2020-05-16 17:33:59
241. 22.900 D L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 F' L2 F' R' D2 U2 L' @2020-05-16 17:35:05
242. 34.290 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R2 B L' R' U' B' D L' D2 @2020-05-16 17:36:04
243. 36.830 L F L D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' B' D' F2 U2 R' F' D @2020-05-16 17:37:20
244. 25.050 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F L F' U' B' U2 L' U2 L2 R2 @2020-05-16 17:38:10
245. 23.990 L D' L2 F' U L2 B2 D2 F U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 @2020-05-16 17:38:58
246. 37.360 F' D F R' F R2 L' F L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R @2020-05-16 17:41:34
247. 31.190 B2 R D' F' D L' U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 L U2 @2020-05-16 17:42:31
248. 31.870 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' L' D R' B L U2 B U2 L @2020-05-16 17:47:43
249. 25.720 R L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 U2 B' U' R2 F' D' L2 U2 @2020-05-16 17:48:43
250. 26.230 R U' F' U2 R' B R2 D U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 @2020-05-16 17:49:32
251. 30.600 D' R' B' R U' R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 F R' @2020-05-16 17:52:10
252. 31.890 F' U B2 L2 B' R' B' D R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 D' @2020-05-16 17:52:56
253. 31.400 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R B L' R2 U F' L' R2 B2 F @2020-05-16 17:53:56
254. 30.090 U2 R D F2 D2 B' U R F2 U R2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 @2020-05-16 17:54:43
255. 36.900 D' R' D F2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' U' R2 D B' R U @2020-05-16 17:55:32
256. 31.500 R2 B R2 D R' L2 U' B2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 @2020-05-16 17:56:37
257. 21.390 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D B R F' D' F2 R' U2 F2 @2020-05-16 17:57:25
258. 32.790 D' U B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 U L D' U2 F R' B' D F D U' @2020-05-16 17:58:03
259. 38.570 B D L' F' L U' F' R U2 L' F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F' @2020-05-16 17:59:01
260. 27.790 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R D L R' D2 B2 F D' B @2020-05-16 18:00:06
261. 23.340 D' B D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R F U B D2 L D2 @2020-05-16 18:01:57
262. 25.280 L F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B L2 B @2020-05-16 18:02:41
263. 32.090 R U' F' R2 D' L U' F' U2 R B2 R D2 L U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B' @2020-05-16 18:03:25
264. 31.150 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U R2 F2 U2 B U F' R' B2 L F D' L2 @2020-05-16 18:04:13
265. 29.910 F' U2 R2 F' B U L' B R2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D @2020-05-16 18:06:59
266. 27.980 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L F D2 L' R U F' L' F' @2020-05-16 18:07:55
267. 23.710 D2 R' U F' R' D' R F2 U B' U2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U D2 R2 D' @2020-05-16 18:08:41
268. 29.640 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R B2 L U' L2 B L' F' L' @2020-05-16 19:04:08
269. 25.850 D R' B U' D R' U' D L' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 @2020-05-16 19:05:54
270. 36.960 L D2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B' D2 L' B2 F U' L R2 @2020-05-16 19:06:42
271. 23.730 B D2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 F U R2 B D F D2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:07:39
272. 35.040 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B U2 B' D' B' R D2 L B U L' R2 @2020-05-16 19:08:21
273. 20.160 R L' U2 L2 U F R F' U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D @2020-05-16 19:16:26
274. 39.340 F U' D2 B' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D L B' L' B' L F @2020-05-16 19:28:05
275. 26.080 U' F R' B2 L F' U' L D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 D @2020-05-16 19:31:48
276. 27.540 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R U2 F' U2 B' D L2 B U2 @2020-05-16 19:32:34
277. 22.000 B L' D R' F B' L' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' @2020-05-16 19:33:46
278. 26.860 B U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R D2 F' D L2 R' B' R2 B2 @2020-05-16 19:34:50
279. 23.850 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' D' R' U2 L' D L' U2 F L2 @2020-05-16 19:35:57
280. 19.800 R D' R U' F B' U F2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' @2020-05-16 19:36:50
281. 29.790 R B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' F U L D B' F2 L R F2 @2020-05-16 19:37:32
282. 27.890 L2 B F2 U B2 U L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 F' U' F R' U B2 @2020-05-16 19:39:57
283. 28.310 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F D' U F' R' F' D' R2 F2 @2020-05-16 19:41:26
284. 30.770 D2 L' U2 L2 F' L2 B F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' B' D F U B U @2020-05-16 19:42:28
285. 24.700 U B' R D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' B' F' U' F R' B' @2020-05-16 19:43:31
286. 35.450 B2 R F' B2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B D2 L' D' U L2 F2 @2020-05-16 19:44:17
287. 33.780 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U B' U L' F2 U R' D' L R2 @2020-05-16 19:45:12
288. 25.550 B' D B2 L U2 R F2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' D L2 F2 U2 B @2020-05-16 19:46:11
289. 25.330 B' U2 L U2 B' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 U' B2 L' B2 R F U2 @2020-05-16 19:47:33
290. 25.160 L U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D L' D2 R2 B2 D L D R' @2020-05-16 19:48:19
291. 29.400 D' B L2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 L D' R F' L B' R2 @2020-05-16 19:49:02
292. 19.210 R L F2 R2 F' R2 U' R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' @2020-05-16 19:49:55
293. 23.290 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D' B' F2 L2 B L' U F' @2020-05-16 19:50:38
294. 28.250 U' L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 B' U L D L2 D R2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:51:21
295. 29.740 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 L' U2 L U B2 R' B U2 F U' @2020-05-16 19:52:14
296. 22.740 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R D L' B F R' F' D2 @2020-05-16 19:53:01
297. 29.920 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F U F' R' B' L2 B2 @2020-05-16 19:53:46
298. 23.220 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B L2 B R2 U L' R2 F2 D B' U2 @2020-05-16 19:56:25
299. 48.120 B2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 B' D B' L F L2 D' R2 @2020-05-16 19:57:07
300. 27.750 B2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' U R F2 L' D2 R' B' L2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:59:38
301. 31.320 L U2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L D R' U' F' R F @2020-05-16 20:00:29
302. 23.530 D' L2 D2 B D2 R' D F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 @2020-05-16 20:01:28
303. 29.630 U' B' R' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U' L D B F2 U' L @2020-05-16 20:02:29
304. 26.300 B L2 B L2 B R2 B R2 D2 F2 L' U' L D2 B' U2 R' D B2 @2020-05-16 20:03:21
305. 25.070 L' F D B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R U2 L2 D L2 F' D @2020-05-16 20:04:06
306. 32.200 L' B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R' B' F2 U R' F D' L U L2 @2020-05-16 20:05:03
307. 28.680 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D L2 U' R' B2 L' D B R' U' R2 B' @2020-05-16 20:06:04
308. 23.900 R' D U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 R' D L' D' B2 F2 L B2 @2020-05-16 20:06:53
309. 29.190 D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 D R' F R2 D R2 U @2020-05-16 20:07:39
310. 28.750 D2 R F' R F D B L' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U R' @2020-05-16 20:08:30
311. 23.410 L2 U B2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 U F' L' B L' B U F' U2 L' @2020-05-16 20:09:25
312. 35.100 R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L' U' F2 D' L2 B R' B' L' @2020-05-16 21:03:56
313. 32.620 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F R D' B' F' R D2 L' R2 U' @2020-05-16 21:04:59
314. 32.420 U' L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F D2 U2 F D2 R2 U' B R D2 R' D' U' @2020-05-16 21:05:54
315. 31.680 L2 U2 R2 D F U2 L' D U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B @2020-05-16 21:06:44
316. 36.140 B D R2 L U L' F U' D' F' R2 F R2 U2 F B U2 D2 @2020-05-16 21:07:33
317. 38.700 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' L' B' U2 B D2 F2 D L' B @2020-05-16 21:08:30
318. 32.980 R B2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 D' R U' L B2 @2020-05-16 21:09:27
319. 28.530 U' B D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 F' D U' R2 F' R' D' B' @2020-05-16 21:10:17
320. 31.140 F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 L' U' B' R' D' U' @2020-05-16 21:11:04
321. 31.270 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' U2 L D U2 B R' F U2 B' @2020-05-16 21:12:24
322. 45.570 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B D' R' D' U L' U' L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-16 21:13:30
323. 24.930 F D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D B' R D2 B2 R2 D2 B U' @2020-05-16 21:14:58
324. 29.170 B' U2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 D F L2 R2 D L' R F D2 @2020-05-16 21:15:56








Spoiler: Day 2



Today I worked on drilling algs and doing solves.


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17 (solving from 2020-05-17 09:51:57 to 2020-05-17 21:11:13)
avg of 100: 27.647

Time List:
352. 33.810 L2 B U2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 @2020-05-17 09:51:57
353. 25.760 R L2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L' R' F D' U' R D' F D @2020-05-17 09:53:08
354. 26.510 F' U L' F' L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D' R' B' U R2 U L @2020-05-17 09:54:06
355. 35.570 R' U2 R2 B U' R' B' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 D' L2 R B @2020-05-17 10:05:02
356. 25.660 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' R' F' L2 U R F' R2 D L' U @2020-05-17 10:25:58
357. 27.610 B U L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F L' B F2 U' L R F @2020-05-17 10:28:19
358. 37.300 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' L' B' R B2 D' B' R F2 @2020-05-17 10:29:15
359. 21.570 L R F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U F D2 R U F' U' B R' @2020-05-17 10:30:13
360. 25.240 F2 D B2 R F B U' R B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L' @2020-05-17 10:31:23
361. 19.970 B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L' U B2 D L' D F' U' B2 D2 @2020-05-17 10:32:20
362. 25.620 R2 B' D' L' F U' F2 R2 F B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 R2 L2 @2020-05-17 10:33:17
363. 25.120 D L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 R2 B R2 B F2 L' F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R' @2020-05-17 10:34:05
364. 24.430 R U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L D F R' F U2 F' @2020-05-17 10:36:20
365. 18.110 D R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' D F R F R D B2 @2020-05-17 10:40:06
366. 29.420 R' B L U2 F2 L' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 U B2 D' B L' F' U' F' @2020-05-17 10:40:53
367. 24.250 R' B2 R U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D' F' U' L B' L R F L U @2020-05-17 10:42:54
368. 24.430 L2 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F' L' B' D' R' U F2 L2 B @2020-05-17 10:43:35
369. 24.420 R2 F2 R' D2 R B2 R B2 R U2 D' L B F U2 L' D @2020-05-17 10:44:21
370. 26.810 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R B U' L D' U2 L' D2 B2 F2 @2020-05-17 10:45:07
371. 35.610 U B F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' F R B U B U F @2020-05-17 10:45:54
372. 29.170 R F R' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L U2 B' R D' F R' @2020-05-17 10:46:49
373. 30.770 R L2 U2 R2 L F2 B D F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L2 B' @2020-05-17 10:48:03
374. 26.220 R2 B U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' U' R F R D B2 U2 B U @2020-05-17 10:50:45
375. 24.000 D2 L U' F' L' F' U R2 F R U2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' @2020-05-17 10:51:30
376. 27.290 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B2 L' B R' B2 L' D U2 @2020-05-17 10:52:12
377. 30.080 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U F2 D F' D2 B D2 R' B U2 L D R' @2020-05-17 10:54:13
378. 24.130 U2 B' L2 D R F2 D2 R L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 R2 D @2020-05-17 10:56:13
379. 35.160 L B' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D U2 L2 F D' L R U R' D' @2020-05-17 10:57:05
380. 20.080 D' B L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R U B2 F' R2 @2020-05-17 10:58:06
381. 31.430 L' B2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 F' R' D U L2 B' U F2 L2 @2020-05-17 13:21:01
382. 48.010 D2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' D' B U' F' L R F' U2 R2 @2020-05-17 13:50:38
383. 32.570 B' R' L F2 D' L U' F L' D2 R B2 L U2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' @2020-05-17 13:52:28
384. 29.010 U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 L D' U R2 F L R' @2020-05-17 13:53:18
385. 32.820 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 R U B' L2 F' R D2 U' F' D @2020-05-17 15:06:58
386. 27.390 F L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D U' R2 U R' D2 L2 B' F2 R' F2 U @2020-05-17 15:08:15
387. 23.560 L B D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 D U F' D L' B U' L D2 B @2020-05-17 15:15:46
388. 26.810 R F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R U' B2 R U2 B' U L B' F' @2020-05-17 15:16:24
389. 34.020 L' F' U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L' F2 R' F' U2 L2 F2 @2020-05-17 15:17:09
390. 27.020 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F' R' U F' L B U' F U2 B' @2020-05-17 15:19:43
391. 30.720 B R D2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 L2 U2 D B U' F U L2 R2 D2 @2020-05-17 15:21:33
392. 27.460 D L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R' D2 B' R F' D L' R2 B L' @2020-05-17 15:22:39
393. 24.580 U B U' L2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' R' B L B' L' U' L' @2020-05-17 15:23:39
394. 27.560 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L' D2 F R' B2 F U F L2 @2020-05-17 15:24:25
395. 29.030 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' L' U' B L2 F' R2 D2 U' R' B R' @2020-05-17 15:25:48
396. 31.040 U2 L' U2 L' U' D R B' D L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 @2020-05-17 15:27:11
397. 23.160 B2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' F' L F R D B' F U' R @2020-05-17 15:28:04
398. 30.380 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B U R2 D F' L U' F2 U R2 @2020-05-17 15:28:48
399. 36.280 R' B' F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' U2 B2 D R2 D' R' @2020-05-17 15:32:44
400. 25.980 R' D2 B2 R F' D F R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L B2 U2 B' @2020-05-17 15:34:09
401. 27.920 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R B2 L D2 B2 R U2 B' L2 D' U F R' D' B2 @2020-05-17 15:34:52
402. 32.040 U' R' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' L B L' F2 U' R' @2020-05-17 15:35:39
403. 27.150 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' D2 R' F2 U' F' @2020-05-17 15:41:01
404. 26.050 R' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R' U B U' F2 L2 U F D' @2020-05-17 15:42:45
405. 32.200 B U B R2 D' L' B R2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 L U @2020-05-17 15:43:28
406. 27.220 U L F2 L2 F' D' F' B' D2 R2 B2 L D2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 @2020-05-17 15:48:30
407. 27.640 D R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F' L B' F' D' B2 F R' F' U @2020-05-17 15:50:58
408. 28.260 U B2 L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 D' R U L U R D' B @2020-05-17 15:51:51
409. 25.740 D2 R' B D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F D2 U2 B L B R' B D' B D' U' @2020-05-17 17:36:59
410. 28.810 L2 F' D2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 D L U L2 B' D' @2020-05-17 17:39:10
411. 32.910 D' F R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U F D2 L D R F' D' @2020-05-17 17:41:00
412. 31.990 U' D2 L2 B' R D2 B F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F @2020-05-17 17:41:52
413. 38.170 D2 F L2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 D2 F2 D' U' R U R2 F' L2 F D @2020-05-17 17:42:43
414. 22.270 U2 R F' L' D R2 F L2 U' L2 U2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B' L' @2020-05-17 17:43:43
415. 20.650 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 R' B' U B2 F D L B2 R' B' @2020-05-17 17:44:24
416. 28.980 L B2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 B U F' R D B2 F' R U2 @2020-05-17 17:45:16
417. 25.200 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 B' D' B U' L B2 U F' L U @2020-05-17 17:46:13
418. 25.700 R2 B2 L' B2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' B D' L2 R U2 R D' F R @2020-05-17 17:46:56
419. 13.260 U B' R L F2 R' U' B' D2 L D2 L U2 D2 L F2 R D2 R' U2 @2020-05-17 17:48:55
420. 23.150 B2 D F2 L' B L B' L F2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' @2020-05-17 17:53:06
421. 29.010 R2 U R2 F U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' R' D2 L2 B' U2 F L' @2020-05-17 17:54:15
422. 28.250 U L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F U2 R' D B F D2 U R2 @2020-05-17 17:55:47
423. 30.810 D' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 F R' D' L B2 U2 F' L' U F @2020-05-17 17:58:37
424. 28.940 U F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B L2 B' D B' U F2 R' F D U @2020-05-17 17:59:31
425. 24.300 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 U2 L U F U' L2 B R' U' L' @2020-05-17 18:01:46
426. 32.350 L2 F U2 B D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L R' D F2 R2 D2 F' R B @2020-05-17 19:25:41
427. 27.170 R2 F' R' F2 D L2 F2 B U' D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 @2020-05-17 19:33:52
428. 26.880 U2 D' L' F2 U' R2 L' U2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 R' B2 @2020-05-17 19:38:15
429. 30.770 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R F' R' B D2 R' U' L F' D @2020-05-17 19:39:39
430. 24.630 F' U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R F' L' D' R F2 @2020-05-17 19:41:09
431. 35.860 R2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 D F D F' R U' L U R @2020-05-17 19:43:01
432. 24.020 L2 F L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 L B' U' L' D2 B' D @2020-05-17 19:44:52
433. 33.970 R B L' U' F' D R F' D F' B L2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 B U2 R2 D2 @2020-05-17 19:49:06
434. 23.660 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 L' D' R' F U B' R' B F D2 @2020-05-17 19:50:56
435. 19.350 U' R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B F' L' U' L2 R U' @2020-05-17 19:55:40
436. 28.340 U' R D B U2 R' U' F U F' R2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 L @2020-05-17 20:50:54
437. 23.640 R B2 U F' L2 U R' F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F' D @2020-05-17 20:51:54
438. 21.580 R B2 U F' L2 U R' F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F' D @2020-05-17 20:53:06
439. 27.420 L2 D L' F2 D' R' F' B2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 U @2020-05-17 20:54:52
440. 26.320 L' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F L2 B' L B' L B' U2 @2020-05-17 20:55:42
441. 18.750 U2 B R2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F R F' L' U' L' U B' R' D2 @2020-05-17 21:00:11
442. 24.180 U F R D R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' R' B D L' U L' B @2020-05-17 21:00:52
443. 24.490 D' R' L' F U' R U F' R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 L2 @2020-05-17 21:03:04
444. 27.750 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 R F L U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F @2020-05-17 21:05:01
445. 21.180 F R D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B' F2 L U2 B2 U F2 @2020-05-17 21:05:50
446. 25.470 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' R2 D' L U L R' D' @2020-05-17 21:06:39
447. 33.060 R F' L' B' U R D L B' L2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F U2 F' D' @2020-05-17 21:07:26
448. 31.510 L' F2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F R' U' F D2 R' D2 U2 R' @2020-05-17 21:08:40
449. 33.440 L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B D2 F U' R' U2 B F' U R D' R' @2020-05-17 21:09:31
450. 25.610 R2 B' U' D' F2 R L' U' B' R' F2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 @2020-05-17 21:10:24
451. 32.340 F2 L U2 L D2 L2 D2 R F2 L B' D2 L' U2 L' R' D' L' U' @2020-05-17 21:11:13








Spoiler: Day 3



Today I had a bunch of school so I only had time for 35 solves.


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18 (solving from 2020-05-18 12:48:21 to 2020-05-18 19:01:53)
avg of 35: 28.698

Time List:
452. 27.050 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 B' D' F2 U' F' L' B2 R F' L @2020-05-18 12:48:21
453. 28.740 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B F' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' B F2 D @2020-05-18 12:49:12
454. 24.860 U2 F L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D L' R U R D' F' R2 @2020-05-18 12:50:14
455. 33.120 D F U2 F' R U2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 B U2 @2020-05-18 12:50:55
456. 21.500 R' F' R2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 L' F D2 L' D' R2 B' @2020-05-18 12:52:09
457. 18.840 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 U R2 F L' D L D' R2 U B' L' @2020-05-18 13:02:08
458. 29.950 U F2 R2 F2 D' U B2 D R2 D B D2 L U F2 R2 F L' R2 @2020-05-18 13:03:00
459. 32.410 U R2 D' B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 U' R' F' L2 U B' R D' B' R2 @2020-05-18 13:03:51
460. 32.840 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' L2 R' F2 L F' R B L R' U' R2 @2020-05-18 13:04:48
461. 21.530 R' F U2 D2 F' R F' L U D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 U' @2020-05-18 13:09:29
462. 29.440 F U' F R2 F2 U F' L R2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D @2020-05-18 13:10:21
463. 30.220 D L F U' R' D' L2 U R' D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 @2020-05-18 13:11:18
464. 21.700 U' F' U B R D B L F D' R U2 R L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' @2020-05-18 13:15:32
465. 32.610 D L U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 L' F' R' B' R2 D R @2020-05-18 13:23:48
466. 27.000 R' L2 F2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U' B F L' U L' R' D B' L2 @2020-05-18 13:53:17
467. 17.000 F' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R D L U B' D2 B2 R @2020-05-18 13:53:29
468. 28.000 U2 R' U' F R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B F' L' D L2 F2 U R B @2020-05-18 13:53:28
469. 32.000 U2 B' R' U R2 L D R' U B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F @2020-05-18 13:53:25
470. 24.340 F2 R' B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 R' U' F R B D F @2020-05-18 13:53:36
471. 20.550 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L' U L F D2 L D R2 U2 @2020-05-18 14:09:22
472. 34.300 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D R' B D' F2 U L' B2 F' @2020-05-18 14:56:47
473. 29.830 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F L F2 U' L' F' U' R U2 @2020-05-18 15:05:40
474. 36.190 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F L F2 U' L' F' U' R U2 @2020-05-18 17:04:02
475. 26.640 B2 D L2 F2 L F2 U2 L R B2 R' F2 R' F' R F2 D R' B D2 @2020-05-18 17:12:37
476. 36.550 B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 F' R B2 U R B L R' D' @2020-05-18 17:20:23
477. 25.670 D2 R F R F' R2 U F U2 B' U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L F2 @2020-05-18 17:21:33
478. 32.460 D2 B2 D' R U B L F' U F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L @2020-05-18 17:23:13
479. 34.140 R' F' D B2 L F2 L2 D' F R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 @2020-05-18 17:30:49
480. 28.790 B D2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U' L B D U' B' D F D2 @2020-05-18 17:32:49
481. 26.660 B2 R2 F L' D2 F' D L F2 D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 F2 B @2020-05-18 17:40:27
482. 27.690 L F2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' U2 F D' F' L' R' D L U2 F @2020-05-18 17:41:14
483. 53.570 U L' R2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 D F2 L2 D' R' U' F L B2 F R2 @2020-05-18 18:27:52
484. 31.820 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D' L R' F L B2 R' D2 F @2020-05-18 18:33:37
485. 36.920 R' D2 B' L' D F U F' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' @2020-05-18 18:55:58
486. 21.030 U B2 F R U2 R U2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 B' F2 D2 R U' F' L @2020-05-18 19:01:53








Spoiler: Day 4



I just did some solves today



Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-19 (solving from 2020-05-19 10:00:17 to 2020-05-19 21:41:52)
avg of 100: 27.585

Time List:
487. 26.820 D2 F' R' D' R' D2 L F' U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R U2 D2 B2 @2020-05-19 10:00:17
488. 27.420 U' B2 L D2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 R' U' R D L2 U B L F @2020-05-19 10:01:04
489. 25.550 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D2 F' D' L2 D2 U' @2020-05-19 10:01:59
490. 29.360 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' R' D2 F' D' L2 D2 U' @2020-05-19 10:02:46
491. 24.370 L2 U' F2 L D2 L2 D F2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B D L' @2020-05-19 10:03:35
492. 34.450 D R' D R' L' B' U D' B2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 D' @2020-05-19 10:04:22
493. 23.720 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 B2 D2 U B2 U L F D2 B' F D @2020-05-19 10:05:19
494. 33.140 D2 U L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D U2 R' D L2 U L @2020-05-19 10:06:05
495. 23.960 B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L' B' D' R' D F2 R U2 R' @2020-05-19 10:07:00
496. 25.110 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U B D2 F' L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 @2020-05-19 10:10:40
497. 25.050 R B2 L' D2 L D2 U2 L U2 R D2 R' F' L' B' U2 F' U L F @2020-05-19 10:11:39
498. 25.130 F2 R2 F' L F' L2 D L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' @2020-05-19 10:12:43
499. 25.080 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' D' F2 R D' B' F2 U @2020-05-19 10:13:41
500. 43.620 D' B D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B U F' R' D R F R @2020-05-19 10:14:39
501. 24.760 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 L' R' U' L' D @2020-05-19 10:16:56
502. 26.560 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 D U L' D' R B' U' R D2 U2 @2020-05-19 10:17:48
503. 25.410 U2 F L' F R2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F' U2 L' U B' D' L' D2 L @2020-05-19 10:18:32
504. 39.590 R D2 U2 B L2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 U2 R' B U' L' F D2 F2 U' @2020-05-19 10:19:27
505. 29.010 U' R2 F2 B' R' U2 D F D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B L2 R' B2 @2020-05-19 10:23:32
506. 28.140 F' D2 R' F2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F D R' B' L R2 D' U' @2020-05-19 11:11:39
507. 25.420 U B' U2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F' L2 B F' R B L2 @2020-05-19 11:12:26
508. 24.530 B' D' R2 F' R2 B' F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R D R2 D2 L' B2 R' @2020-05-19 11:13:14
509. 22.340 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 U' B D B' R2 U' B' U' B' @2020-05-19 11:13:56
510. 24.670 U' F U' F' U D2 B L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 @2020-05-19 11:14:35
511. 19.460 D' B U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F D B2 D' L F L' @2020-05-19 11:15:30
512. 25.460 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R D2 U' L' B L' U' L' R2 @2020-05-19 11:18:31
513. 28.710 L2 B2 D U B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F L' B' L B2 R' U R2 B' @2020-05-19 11:21:39
514. 26.930 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F R U B2 U L U' B' @2020-05-19 11:23:00
515. 21.780 F2 R F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B R' F2 L' D' U L' B @2020-05-19 11:23:43
516. 31.650 L' U' B2 U F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R' B2 F L' U' L' R2 D @2020-05-19 11:24:34
517. 31.850 D L F D2 R' L D' L' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U L' @2020-05-19 11:25:27
518. 29.310 L2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 L2 R D2 F2 B' D2 L R' D' B' R' B F @2020-05-19 11:26:18
519. 25.180 B2 U2 L D' R2 F' R F L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 B2 L' D @2020-05-19 11:27:04
520. 34.420 U' R F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' L D B L' B2 F2 D @2020-05-19 11:27:47
521. 28.990 F2 D B2 L B2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R F' L D2 L' R2 U' L @2020-05-19 11:30:30
522. 27.970 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R U2 L B2 D' L2 B L B2 @2020-05-19 11:31:14
523. 35.790 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 F' L R' U R' B' D F U' B2 @2020-05-19 11:33:32
524. 32.800 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 B' D' F2 D R' U B @2020-05-19 11:34:36
525. 31.820 B D2 F R D' B2 D L D B D2 F D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 @2020-05-19 11:35:43
526. 29.410 D2 R2 B2 D' L F' L' D U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R D2 F2 @2020-05-19 11:36:54
527. 26.820 F U' L' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U R2 L D2 R B R F U @2020-05-19 11:38:56
528. 31.550 U R' F2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 L' U2 R2 U' R' F' L2 U' R D F @2020-05-19 11:39:44
529. 37.180 U' L2 D' F' R D R' U D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 F @2020-05-19 11:40:44
530. 25.500 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L' D' F' L' U L' R B L F @2020-05-19 11:41:51
531. 23.300 U' F' R L U' D2 F' R U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 L F2 B' @2020-05-19 11:42:36
532. 20.420 R' L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 L R U' B2 D R' B' U @2020-05-19 11:43:21
533. 28.780 B2 D2 L F' U B' D' L F2 D' B2 D B2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B @2020-05-19 11:44:06
534. 34.600 B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 B2 F L' D U' L F' U' R' B' @2020-05-19 11:45:00
535. 28.000 L D U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B R U L B L D' R' @2020-05-19 11:46:51
536. 18.360 R' L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 L U' B R2 U F' R' D2 @2020-05-19 11:47:48
537. 29.370 D L2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L' R' B R' U R' B2 R' D R2 @2020-05-19 11:48:51
538. 20.180 R2 F2 L D2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D L R2 B' F D' L' @2020-05-19 11:49:41
539. 40.680 U' F L2 F U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 F R' D' L2 R2 U F D' R' @2020-05-19 12:28:01
540. 22.990 F R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U F' L' U' B F' L' B' F @2020-05-19 14:11:32
541. 35.260 U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B' D' R' D R' F D U F2 D @2020-05-19 14:12:27
542. 46.450 R' D B2 L U2 R D2 B2 L' R' F2 D2 R2 F L' U2 B' U' R2 D' @2020-05-19 14:14:00
543. 26.350 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F' R' D' L U2 L R D' @2020-05-19 14:15:21
544. 21.780 F D' L2 F D' F B' L' B2 U L2 U2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 @2020-05-19 14:16:44
545. 33.790 B' R2 U D' R' B2 D' R2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R' @2020-05-19 14:18:30
546. 19.770 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L' F U' L B U R' B' D B @2020-05-19 14:22:13
547. 27.060 U L U2 R2 U2 B' R' F2 L2 U2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D @2020-05-19 14:23:20
548. 23.670 L U R' L' B U F' B L' F L2 F2 B R2 F2 B D2 B' D2 L2 @2020-05-19 14:26:12
549. 24.960 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D' U' B' U B2 R' B' L2 @2020-05-19 14:27:14
550. 28.750 R2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B' R' D L U R' B2 L @2020-05-19 14:28:08
551. 17.550 B2 R L2 U R F B2 R' F R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R' @2020-05-19 14:29:18
552. 24.280 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 U' B' F' L' F L U' F2 @2020-05-19 14:29:58
553. 18.020 D F2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R F D B2 R' D' L U2 @2020-05-19 14:39:15
554. 27.220 U2 L' F R L D2 B' D L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B U' @2020-05-19 18:03:01
555. 31.360 L F2 D2 R U2 F2 L F2 R D2 R' D' B2 F D L2 F' L' D U' @2020-05-19 18:03:54
556. 30.460 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 U R B' R D' F' L2 B R' @2020-05-19 18:05:30
557. 23.820 L2 B D' L B D F' U F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L F2 @2020-05-19 18:06:33
558. 25.620 B R B' D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U' B D' F U2 L' B' U' @2020-05-19 18:07:43
559. 24.510 L' D2 F2 R D2 F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L F' U B' F U L' F D2 U' @2020-05-19 18:08:37
560. 30.250 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F L R2 F U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' @2020-05-19 18:10:04
561. 27.690 L2 U' B' D' L' F' B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D2 R D @2020-05-19 18:11:11
562. 31.470 L' D' F2 L D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L D2 R F' R' B2 D F' U2 F2 D2 @2020-05-19 18:12:23
563. 29.020 U2 L' F' B R' U B2 R U R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D @2020-05-19 18:14:28
564. 28.950 B L' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 F L' D F2 D2 R D2 B2 @2020-05-19 18:15:24
565. 28.340 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L B D' U B2 L F2 U @2020-05-19 18:16:17
566. 24.640 R D' R B R L' F' R L2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 D2 B2 U L @2020-05-19 18:17:11
567. 22.230 R B' U2 D' L2 F R D2 B L2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' @2020-05-19 18:18:01
568. 31.570 B U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D F2 D L2 U B' L F' L2 U F2 D' @2020-05-19 18:19:12
569. 22.950 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' B D' L' R B2 D' F2 D L' @2020-05-19 18:20:53
570. 22.350 D' L' U' R' U' D2 F' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L @2020-05-19 18:21:57
571. 27.320 B' L' F2 R F2 D2 R B D R B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 @2020-05-19 18:23:03
572. 29.760 B' D B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' F L' F' L F R' F @2020-05-19 18:24:27
573. 25.160 U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' D' B' F U F2 U F L2 @2020-05-19 18:25:17
574. 29.670 U D2 R L2 B2 L' F U R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 U' B2 F D @2020-05-19 18:26:20
575. 32.570 B2 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R' U R2 U F2 L2 B R' F2 U @2020-05-19 18:27:47
576. 28.000 R2 U B R' U' D' F R' D F' D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F U2 B U2 @2020-05-19 18:29:14
577. 32.800 F D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' R U' B U R F' D R' D2 @2020-05-19 18:29:59
578. 29.610 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 F' L D' L U' L2 B D' @2020-05-19 18:30:55
579. 30.100 F' D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F' D R' U' R F U2 L @2020-05-19 20:10:33
580. 29.050 D' B R' F' D' F U F' L F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 L2 @2020-05-19 20:11:20
581. 30.560 U B D F' U' F' L D2 F' L U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 @2020-05-19 21:32:11
582. 31.140 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R B U2 F2 U' B2 F L' B @2020-05-19 21:35:32
583. 22.750 D' B R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L' F' L D2 R' B D2 @2020-05-19 21:36:21
584. 45.900 U' L' D R2 D2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L B2 U' R2 U2 F L' @2020-05-19 21:39:58
585. 20.820 U' L' D B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B R' B' F L' U R' B' @2020-05-19 21:41:10
586. 24.270 F' R D' F U B' D2 L D L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' U2 @2020-05-19 21:41:52








Spoiler: Day 5



Today I worked on orienting edges during F2L and I did 200 solves.


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-20 (solving from 2020-05-20 09:16:07 to 2020-05-20 21:11:18)
avg of 200: 25.331

Time List:
590. 27.080 U' B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L' F' U' B2 R' D B D' L2 R @2020-05-20 09:16:07
591. 30.630 U D2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 L' U2 D' B' R2 F U' L R2 B @2020-05-20 09:17:10
592. 21.080 D L F2 U2 L U B U2 F U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 @2020-05-20 09:21:01
593. 21.010 B R F2 U' D F R' B2 D U2 F L2 F R2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 F U2 @2020-05-20 09:24:29
594. 27.550 U F U' L B U' L2 U' B' R2 F2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 L @2020-05-20 09:26:06
595. 32.140 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' L D2 U2 F D' R' B' U L2 F' @2020-05-20 09:33:36
596. 26.000 D' R D2 R' F D R' U' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R B @2020-05-20 09:44:00
597. 35.890 U2 L D' B U' R L2 F' D F B2 L2 F' U2 D2 F U2 B' R2 @2020-05-20 09:44:53
598. 32.440 D' B2 L' D' B2 L F2 D B R' U2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R' L' @2020-05-20 09:48:58
599. 21.140 R F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F D' B D' R U B' D2 R' @2020-05-20 09:51:03
600. 22.720 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' U' L' D2 R' F' D' B' D' L @2020-05-20 09:53:48
601. 24.470 D U2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F' U' F2 L' R F2 D B2 R @2020-05-20 09:54:30
602. 24.330 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F L' U2 B' D' B @2020-05-20 09:55:16
603. 26.530 D B D' F2 U L U' R' B L' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 @2020-05-20 09:55:59
604. 24.440 L2 D R2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R' B' D' B2 D' R2 D' B' R @2020-05-20 09:56:49
605. 23.010 D F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B L' B' F R2 B2 U' L' R' @2020-05-20 09:57:39
606. 27.540 L' B2 D F2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R F R' F2 U' B F' U' @2020-05-20 10:00:03
607. 26.180 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B D' R' U F U2 R' B2 D' @2020-05-20 10:01:00
608. 26.290 R D F2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F' R F2 R D2 F' U' L2 R' @2020-05-20 10:01:45
609. 32.300 U' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 B D2 U2 L2 U F D' U2 F L B2 R D @2020-05-20 10:02:27
610. 44.910 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 F' L F2 D F' R' D' F' L2 @2020-05-20 10:04:42
611. 34.610 L2 U' D B' D' R' L' F2 U F D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F @2020-05-20 10:14:51
612. 21.210 L B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B D' U2 B R B F' U2 @2020-05-20 10:15:51
613. 20.930 B' U2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 D R D F' R B' D' U @2020-05-20 10:16:31
614. 19.030 U2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L R2 U F' L B L2 R' @2020-05-20 10:17:25
615. 19.700 L' D B2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 F' L' F' L' R D' F' L' @2020-05-20 10:18:14
616. 22.120 U D2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 F' D2 L U' L' B' R F2 D2 F' @2020-05-20 10:19:18
617. 23.590 L F U B' L2 U F B U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R @2020-05-20 10:31:03
618. 26.780 R' L D' R2 F B D' R' U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 @2020-05-20 10:32:31
619. 20.190 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 R' F U' F' R' U' F2 @2020-05-20 10:33:45
620. 22.610 U L2 D R L2 U2 D' B U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D' @2020-05-20 10:36:35
621. 24.300 F R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B U2 R' B U2 F' R2 @2020-05-20 10:37:21
622. 23.900 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R F2 R2 F' R' D' U L' B2 @2020-05-20 10:38:17
623. 26.930 F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 L D2 B2 L' D' F L2 D' U' L D2 B D' @2020-05-20 10:39:06
624. 19.220 U' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 B L2 B2 R' D' F' R2 F L @2020-05-20 10:41:43
625. 23.460 R U2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F' D' U L' D' R D2 F2 @2020-05-20 10:44:40
626. 27.500 F B' U2 L2 F' R U L' U F2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B' U2 F' R2 @2020-05-20 10:45:33
627. 23.860 U L F L2 U2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 F U' L D' L' B2 L2 U2 @2020-05-20 10:46:18
628. 33.720 F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' R B D2 B' L F' R D' U' @2020-05-20 10:47:03
629. 23.970 F' R2 D2 R U B2 L' F' U B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 @2020-05-20 10:48:27
630. 25.340 B' L2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B R2 F2 L' B U2 L D2 @2020-05-20 10:49:09
631. 19.280 L R B2 U2 R U2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 D' R' U F D' F L' D B @2020-05-20 10:49:57
632. 20.810 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U2 F' R B' D2 L D F' D B2 @2020-05-20 10:50:44
633. 21.800 U' R D R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' R D2 R' @2020-05-20 10:51:25
634. 25.820 D' U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R F D U R B U2 B' U B' @2020-05-20 10:52:38
635. 33.620 U2 B2 L' R F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L U' F D' R B U L' U' F2 L2 @2020-05-20 10:53:28
636. 24.640 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 F U2 D R D2 U' B' D2 L D R' @2020-05-20 10:54:40
637. 22.640 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R B R' U B2 R2 D' L' U' F' @2020-05-20 10:55:30
638. 26.210 L D2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 R' B' U L' B2 L2 R B2 D' B' @2020-05-20 10:56:14
639. 20.410 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D F2 L R2 U R B F' D2 U' @2020-05-20 10:56:57
640. 25.290 R' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L B2 F' D' B' R' F U' F2 @2020-05-20 10:57:34
641. 25.910 F' L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 B R D B U F' R' B @2020-05-20 10:58:18
642. 22.050 U B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D U' R D L F D F2 D L R2 @2020-05-20 10:59:04
643. 25.000 F B L F2 B2 D R U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' D R @2020-05-20 10:59:43
644. 20.820 U B L F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R U2 L U2 B U R F L2 U L2 @2020-05-20 11:00:22
645. 23.900 U L F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' B2 L' F2 D' R' @2020-05-20 11:15:18
646. 32.780 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F2 R B U2 F2 U' F2 L' @2020-05-20 11:16:06
647. 22.000 F' R2 U B2 D L2 B2 D U' B2 U L' U F2 D R D L B' D @2020-05-20 11:17:01
648. 30.500 R2 D' F' U B' R D B' F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L B2 D' F @2020-05-20 11:28:55
649. 26.890 D F R2 F2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 R F2 R B2 U' B' F2 U B R' F' @2020-05-20 11:29:57
650. 22.780 L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B L2 U F' L R' D B @2020-05-20 11:31:31
651. 21.800 R D F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 U' F L F' U' @2020-05-20 11:49:29
652. 25.950 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D U F2 L2 F2 U R D2 L2 B R U' B' D2 R B @2020-05-20 11:50:12
653. 47.770 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B L D R' F D' L2 F2 @2020-05-20 11:52:00
654. 23.840 D U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 F2 B R2 D' L R' U R2 B' U2 R' @2020-05-20 11:53:16
655. 31.270 F2 L2 B R D' R2 U' B' U' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 B2 R' F2 L2 @2020-05-20 12:45:34
656. 24.490 U' L U' R2 L F' B R L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 R @2020-05-20 12:46:26
657. 28.430 R' D2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' B' F' U @2020-05-20 12:47:07
658. 29.240 B' U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 F D' L2 R U L' B2 D B2 @2020-05-20 12:48:14
659. 22.220 B D' R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' D2 F' D U2 B2 F2 @2020-05-20 12:49:05
660. 18.860 B' L2 D' R2 B D' L' D2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 R F2 @2020-05-20 12:49:48
661. 21.940 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 B' L' D R' U' B' F L2 U2 @2020-05-20 12:50:30
662. 24.090 U L B L2 F B2 D R L2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 @2020-05-20 12:51:11
663. 21.160 U L2 U B2 D B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L' R F' R2 B2 U' R' F2 U' R @2020-05-20 12:54:12
664. 27.480 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B' D R2 B' L R' B' F' D @2020-05-20 12:55:03
665. 30.060 B' U2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R B2 F' L2 D' L' F2 R2 U L' @2020-05-20 12:55:51
666. 27.760 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' L' B2 L2 B2 D' B R U2 @2020-05-20 12:57:00
667. 25.930 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 L' D B' U2 L' R2 B' R U2 @2020-05-20 13:06:28
668. 24.210 B' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D' R' U F U L2 U' L D' @2020-05-20 13:07:16
669. 26.230 U' B' R' D R2 U L U' F L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' @2020-05-20 13:08:01
670. 24.690 R2 F' B2 D2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L U2 B D U2 L2 D2 @2020-05-20 13:11:54
671. 25.490 R2 B' D2 L U2 L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L F D' F2 L2 F' U2 @2020-05-20 13:16:03
672. 35.440 F D F U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F D2 L' R2 U L2 B F U' @2020-05-20 13:18:27
673. 25.010 D2 L B2 R F2 D' B' D2 B2 L U2 D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' B @2020-05-20 13:20:10
674. 26.060 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B' U' L U F2 D U B D @2020-05-20 13:21:06
675. 25.010 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U L2 F' R' D' L2 D U R D' F' @2020-05-20 13:21:51
676. 25.190 B' U2 L2 U2 R B2 R F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R B' D' U' B' R2 F2 U' L' @2020-05-20 13:22:41
677. 29.530 U' R D' B2 D2 R U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' R' B F L' U' R' B' F @2020-05-20 13:23:27
678. 32.810 B2 R U2 B R2 F' U D' B' L2 U' F2 U' D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 @2020-05-20 13:24:18
679. 32.540 F2 U2 F' B2 R U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 B' L D' R' B L' U' @2020-05-20 13:25:16
680. 24.510 U' B2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B2 F' U' L' D F2 U2 L F' L' @2020-05-20 13:26:22
681. 25.940 L D' B D' F' U L U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L B2 @2020-05-20 13:27:07
682. 22.760 B U F L F' B2 R' U D F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L' @2020-05-20 13:29:43
683. 19.030 B2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L D' U R B' U' F L2 D2 @2020-05-20 13:30:58
684. 15.730 B2 R2 D B2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 B' L' F' D U' R' B U L R' @2020-05-20 13:32:05
685. 23.730 R U' F2 R U' R2 F2 U B D R2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 @2020-05-20 13:37:02
686. 30.080 U' F2 B' U2 L' U F B D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 B @2020-05-20 13:38:07
687. 21.240 U' F' L D' B' U R' B U' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U' R @2020-05-20 13:38:58
688. 21.960 B' D B' L2 U2 L D F' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 D' R2 B2 R @2020-05-20 13:39:41
689. 24.820 D F' D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' B' F' U L2 F2 L U @2020-05-20 13:40:29
690. 24.010 R' U2 F2 L U B' L F' R U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' @2020-05-20 13:50:04
691. 35.300 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 R U2 L' B' R2 B2 U F R F @2020-05-20 13:50:58
692. 19.580 L' F B D' F' D2 L' U' R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 D2 @2020-05-20 13:51:58
693. 19.560 R2 D2 L B2 D L2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L U B F2 L' F' U @2020-05-20 14:36:24
694. 24.570 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' D F2 R2 B' @2020-05-20 14:37:30
695. 26.040 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U B F D U' R F' L' B L2 R @2020-05-20 14:38:24
696. 24.770 F' B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B L' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 U' @2020-05-20 14:39:08
697. 21.600 R2 B R2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 B2 U2 B L U B' L2 B2 F' D U B' @2020-05-20 14:39:57
698. 18.730 R2 B L2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B F R2 @2020-05-20 14:48:59
699. 23.650 R D2 F2 D F2 D F' B L' R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 @2020-05-20 14:49:47
700. 24.010 U2 L2 U' F' D2 B U' R D R2 U2 L2 F' B' L2 F R2 B R2 D2 @2020-05-20 14:52:00
701. 26.510 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B L D L R B2 D2 U L2 @2020-05-20 14:52:50
702. 21.760 D F' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R B2 R F2 L' F2 U L B' D2 B' U' R' @2020-05-20 14:53:38
703. 24.530 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R B D L2 B' L' R2 D' B2 F @2020-05-20 14:54:26
704. 28.910 R' L D L2 B' R2 F R' D2 R' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 D2 F' U' @2020-05-20 14:55:41
705. 28.160 U' F' R D F' L' B2 D' R' B2 R D2 R F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R' @2020-05-20 14:58:26
706. 28.630 R' F' U L D B2 R D2 R U' L2 U2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 @2020-05-20 14:59:25
707. 25.220 U R' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B2 F D2 F' L2 U' L B U' B' F2 U' @2020-05-20 15:00:42
708. 21.480 D2 B R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' B2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' L' @2020-05-20 15:01:55
709. 23.170 B2 D R2 U F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 B L' F2 U' L' U2 F' U' R' B' @2020-05-20 15:02:35
710. 22.420 F L U R' F' R' F B' U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D F' @2020-05-20 15:09:39
711. 22.330 R' U' B' U F R' D B' R F2 B2 R' U2 R L2 F2 U2 R2 @2020-05-20 15:10:41
712. 19.520 D' U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 F' R' D' B @2020-05-20 15:11:42
713. 26.400 B R U2 B' F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L' D' R2 B' @2020-05-20 15:12:37
714. 21.300 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L D2 R D2 B' R2 B2 U' @2020-05-20 15:13:27
715. 25.160 R D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' D L U' B2 D' R' U' @2020-05-20 15:14:17
716. 28.200 L2 U' R D2 R B2 U2 B2 L F2 R B2 L2 F L' U' B U L R' @2020-05-20 15:15:08
717. 26.720 F U R2 L D F' B U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 @2020-05-20 15:16:00
718. 23.220 R' F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B L F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' @2020-05-20 15:16:50
719. 24.220 F' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 L U2 B L2 B L2 U2 R' @2020-05-20 15:19:36
720. 30.560 U2 L B2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 L B L B D' F R U2 F' U' @2020-05-20 15:20:30
721. 26.070 F D' F D2 L' B' U' D2 R F L2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F U2 B D2 @2020-05-20 15:21:24
722. 20.490 F' U2 B' L' D F' L F2 U L2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 @2020-05-20 15:22:11
723. 21.470 L B R2 B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B' L B2 D' U2 F2 R' @2020-05-20 15:22:48
724. 32.410 R B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R' U2 R2 U' F L2 U' F R' @2020-05-20 15:24:26
725. 29.520 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B' U R F' U2 L2 D L D2 R' @2020-05-20 15:25:42
726. 21.590 U' B2 L2 U2 R U B' R2 U' L B2 R F2 R U2 D2 L D2 L' @2020-05-20 15:26:49
727. 25.310 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L B' D U B2 F' D' R2 B D2 @2020-05-20 15:28:27
728. 24.020 R L U2 R' D' R D B U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 D' @2020-05-20 15:30:04
729. 34.200 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L2 R' F2 B' D2 R' F L R U' R D2 @2020-05-20 15:32:05
730. 19.620 R L U' B' R' B D' R' L2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 @2020-05-20 15:32:58
731. 25.960 U L' D' L B' R D2 F L' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 @2020-05-20 15:33:41
732. 19.280 L D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D' R B R2 B U L B2 F @2020-05-20 15:34:36
733. 27.630 R' F' U2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F R' F' D' F L F' @2020-05-20 15:35:38
734. 31.480 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F' D B L2 F2 U R' F D2 @2020-05-20 15:36:34
735. 26.620 B2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 B F2 R2 B2 U' R D2 U' B2 D2 B D' R2 @2020-05-20 15:41:06
736. 23.890 R' F' B2 D2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 U' R' U2 B U F' U' @2020-05-20 15:41:51
737. 22.290 B2 L U' B2 U D' L' F U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 R2 D @2020-05-20 15:42:34
738. 33.080 R2 U' D R L' F' D' F' L' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' B2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 @2020-05-20 15:43:17
739. 36.030 U L2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U F L' U2 F' L B2 U' B U' @2020-05-20 15:44:18
740. 23.830 U' L F D B' L F U R' F B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 @2020-05-20 15:49:54
741. 19.100 D' R' L2 D L F U' D L U D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 @2020-05-20 15:50:42
742. 25.340 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U F R B' F U' F D' L' @2020-05-20 15:51:33
743. 33.800 F L U2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U L' D2 R B' D' B' @2020-05-20 15:58:59
744. 20.960 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' D L' F D2 L F' L2 R' F @2020-05-20 16:02:22
745. 24.020 L2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B F' D' L' D U' B L2 D' L @2020-05-20 16:03:04
746. DNF(56.840) L' F' R D2 F L2 U2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 F U' R' D U' F' L F2 @2020-05-20 16:03:48
747. 32.340 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F D L' B2 L2 B U2 R U' @2020-05-20 16:05:04
748. 29.360 F2 U' L2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 R D' B L' B' F U' F D' B @2020-05-20 16:05:57
749. 29.300 F' U L2 F D2 R U2 L' D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' F' @2020-05-20 16:06:41
750. 23.850 B2 L D2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' U L' U R' B' @2020-05-20 16:24:09
751. 19.420 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F' D' F2 L' D R2 B R' @2020-05-20 16:25:51
752. 26.500 L D F2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 D B' D' R' B' D F' @2020-05-20 16:26:31
753. 19.730 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 D B' R2 F' D' R' U F2 R2 B' @2020-05-20 16:27:38
754. 23.450 U2 R' D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F R F D' F' U' B' F @2020-05-20 16:28:28
755. 26.670 F L' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B R2 B R D' L2 B2 L' D2 R @2020-05-20 16:41:37
756. 32.650 R' B F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 U R' F L' R' F D' @2020-05-20 16:44:22
757. 27.770 R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 B D' L F2 L2 F2 U2 @2020-05-20 16:45:13
758. 29.230 D' R' U' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R D F U B F2 R @2020-05-20 16:46:03
759. 17.350 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D U' L2 F R2 D' L D2 L U L2 @2020-05-20 16:46:59
760. 27.010 D2 R B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R D B F L B R' B @2020-05-20 17:19:26
761. 22.750 D2 R F2 R U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L D L' B' R B' L' D' @2020-05-20 18:03:06
762. 21.910 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 F D2 B U' R D' U' F U2 @2020-05-20 20:23:47
763. 19.320 B2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' L D2 B D2 F' U' R2 U2 B @2020-05-20 20:25:01
764. 30.220 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B L F' U' F2 D' B D L D2 @2020-05-20 20:25:38
765. 21.220 U D F U2 B R U L' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 @2020-05-20 20:28:21
766. 23.760 U' D B' L F D' R' D R2 F' R2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 @2020-05-20 20:34:51
767. 26.960 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 B2 L' R' U R' D2 B2 F U' B L @2020-05-20 20:43:18
768. 38.320 U B' R U2 F2 B' D R B R D2 F2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L' U2 D2 @2020-05-20 20:44:55
769. 27.110 L U F U L' B' D' B R L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' @2020-05-20 20:45:54
770. 25.920 F U' F R2 U L2 F' U2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L F2 L' U2 R' U2 B' @2020-05-20 20:46:51
771. 28.890 B2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 L' B2 D' R' B U' R B' F' U R2 @2020-05-20 20:47:41
772. 19.980 U2 F U2 B F2 R2 F D2 F L2 R2 U' L' B2 L B F' D2 @2020-05-20 20:49:23
773. 28.190 D2 B' D2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' D' R' B' D' U F @2020-05-20 20:50:10
774. 18.130 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 B' U B' F' D' B' U L B @2020-05-20 20:51:04
775. 22.200 F' U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 L' D2 R D' B' R' F L2 D @2020-05-20 20:51:43
776. 26.600 B' L2 D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 L D' B R U' L' D F' U @2020-05-20 20:52:31
777. 22.300 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' R D2 R D' F' L2 R D2 @2020-05-20 20:53:16
778. 25.150 U2 F R B2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L F2 D F2 L' @2020-05-20 20:54:02
779. 33.810 L' B2 R B' R2 L' D L F L F2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 @2020-05-20 20:54:49
780. 25.630 B' L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R' B' L2 U L U2 R2 F' @2020-05-20 20:56:28
781. 24.090 D2 L B' L2 F R2 B' F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' D B L2 D' F2 U @2020-05-20 20:57:16
782. 27.130 L2 D' F U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 D' R2 B D R D2 F2 @2020-05-20 21:05:12
783. 26.280 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F' U' L B' F2 D B' D' F L @2020-05-20 21:06:02
784. 29.390 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 R' B U' B D B2 L D R2 F @2020-05-20 21:06:50
785. 28.050 U2 R2 U' R D' L2 F U' B' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 @2020-05-20 21:07:47
786. 28.500 D R' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L D' R' F' D B' U B @2020-05-20 21:08:37
787. 26.910 U2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R B2 L U2 L' F' D2 R D U F2 R2 @2020-05-20 21:09:25
788. 22.380 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 U R' D2 F2 L B' U' F2 L @2020-05-20 21:10:27
789. 24.350 L' D' R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B' L' D' R2 D F2 L2 @2020-05-20 21:11:18








Spoiler: Day 6



Today I just did some solves.


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-21 (solving from 2020-05-21 08:13:26 to 2020-05-21 20:24:41)
avg of 100: 24.873

Time List:
790. 24.330 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U' B' U2 R F U' F L' R @2020-05-21 08:13:26
791. 22.490 B U' B U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R F L R D' U' L2 F' @2020-05-21 08:14:23
792. 19.340 L' F' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F R' D' L' B D2 @2020-05-21 08:15:17
793. 30.330 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R B L D' B2 U F' @2020-05-21 08:16:07
794. 24.570 F' U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 D' L B' U2 L2 U R' @2020-05-21 08:17:39
795. 22.810 L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D F L2 U' L2 B L' D2 U F @2020-05-21 08:26:04
796. 26.060 R L' B' L' D' F' L D R' F2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U @2020-05-21 13:14:43
797. 22.440 L B2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F L' R2 D B2 U' L D2 @2020-05-21 13:15:44
798. 25.700 B2 D B2 R F B' R' B' R2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 @2020-05-21 13:16:40
799. 23.170 F' D B2 D R L2 D' U2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R L B' R' @2020-05-21 13:17:31
800. 25.070 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 L D2 R D' L B F L D2 B' R @2020-05-21 13:18:26
801. 24.920 U R' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R' F2 R2 D U R' B @2020-05-21 13:40:30
802. 26.660 L D' L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B F' R' B' U' L' R2 @2020-05-21 13:41:19
803. DNF(20.740) B2 U L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R F2 U' B' D B' L2 F2 U2 @2020-05-21 13:42:11
804. 48.650 F' R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B' L' B' U' L' R B F D @2020-05-21 13:43:25
805. 18.520 L' B' D B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' D' R B D2 L' @2020-05-21 13:44:44
806. 27.650 L2 B' D2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R U' R' D' B2 U2 B U2 @2020-05-21 14:21:00
807. 22.200 U' B L U2 L' B R2 L2 U' B' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 @2020-05-21 14:21:45
808. 32.100 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D L R' B D L D @2020-05-21 14:22:28
809. 24.950 B U F2 L2 B2 L2 F L D' F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 @2020-05-21 14:23:32
810. 24.250 F L2 F2 U2 D B R' U' F' R U2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R F2 @2020-05-21 14:24:26
811. 24.310 R U' B L2 D2 R' F' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 R' @2020-05-21 14:41:58
812. 21.880 B' U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' D B' L D L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-21 14:42:47
813. 24.700 D R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L' B2 L' F' L R F D' @2020-05-21 15:20:55
814. 28.071 D2 L D L2 D' R2 D U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' L D R F L2 D' @2020-05-21 15:23:16
815. 27.496 B2 U2 D' B2 R D2 R' F L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D' B @2020-05-21 15:24:14
816. 34.940 F' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U' R' B U' B2 U' F' @2020-05-21 15:25:00
817. 22.866 L' D F' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F R' B U2 L2 U' R D2 @2020-05-21 15:25:52
818. 27.320 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B L' R2 B' U L B' L' @2020-05-21 15:26:33
819. 24.963 L U F' U2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U B D R B' @2020-05-21 15:27:16
820. 25.959 L2 B U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L U' R' B2 F D' @2020-05-21 15:27:57
821. 28.990 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R F2 L' D U B' L' B2 L' @2020-05-21 15:55:23
822. 35.830 L U' B' D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R B R' U L F2 L @2020-05-21 15:57:29
823. 35.260 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L' U L2 R' F U B2 D L2 U @2020-05-21 15:58:46
824. 23.450 F' R' F R2 D L' B L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' @2020-05-21 16:01:13
825. 19.040 D2 B U2 R F' R' B' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' B' D' @2020-05-21 16:53:52
826. 18.810 U2 L' U F' B R2 U L R2 B2 D F2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' R' @2020-05-21 16:57:13
827. 21.970 B R2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U' F L' F2 R2 D' F2 L D2 @2020-05-21 16:59:29
828. 32.410 U L2 F2 B L' F' D' U2 F U2 F L2 B2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B L' @2020-05-21 17:01:00
829. 24.470 D' R' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 U B' R B F D' R2 F2 R2 @2020-05-21 17:02:11
830. 26.060 U B' R F2 U L2 U L D R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 @2020-05-21 17:03:01
831. 21.290 L' F U2 D' B L F' U2 D F2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 B D2 @2020-05-21 17:03:52
832. 29.110 B2 F L2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B U L' D2 L' D' R2 @2020-05-21 17:05:02
833. 21.620 B' D' F' L' U' D2 B L U2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 L F2 D' B' @2020-05-21 17:13:07
834. 24.960 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R' B' U' F2 L' F' L F' @2020-05-21 17:13:08
835. 22.360 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' D' F' U' R D B' L U' L2 @2020-05-21 17:13:15
836. 24.800 L U2 R2 F U R' U2 F' R' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 @2020-05-21 17:13:17
837. 34.000 D F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R' F L' B' L2 R' U2 F' U' @2020-05-21 17:14:29
838. 24.340 F' R' U2 L B2 R U2 R B2 R2 F2 R U B' F L' U F2 U2 R F' @2020-05-21 17:15:56
839. 26.730 U B U' L D2 B2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 @2020-05-21 17:16:57
840. 29.780 D F' L D R U2 B U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 @2020-05-21 17:19:01
841. 31.920 U2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 R U' R F R2 D' L' @2020-05-21 17:20:08
842. 21.010 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F R2 D B2 D L U2 R2 F U' F2 R' @2020-05-21 17:22:13
843. 26.000 U R2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' R U' R' D2 L' @2020-05-21 17:23:14
844. 24.530 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 D F L2 U' R' B2 F2 U' L F @2020-05-21 17:24:44
845. 26.360 L' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U L2 R' B' F' R F' R2 F' U' @2020-05-21 17:25:47
846. 20.350 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U F' U R B' L D2 @2020-05-21 17:27:19
847. 27.910 B U' L2 U' B' L F D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' @2020-05-21 17:27:59
848. 14.950 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L D B L2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' D B' @2020-05-21 17:29:13
849. 23.300 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' B2 R' F' L F' U R F' @2020-05-21 17:53:14
850. 20.110 L F2 D2 R F2 L R2 F2 U2 L R F U2 L' R' B2 L' D' R B @2020-05-21 17:53:21
851. 18.790 F' R U R' D2 R' B' D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' U' B @2020-05-21 17:53:28
852. 23.530 R2 F2 U' L' B L' U2 B' D' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B U2 @2020-05-21 17:54:18
853. 22.720 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 D' U' F U R2 B2 D F' D R' D F @2020-05-21 17:55:51
854. 30.960 F D L D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 U' L' U' B L2 B R' @2020-05-21 17:57:13
855. 26.510 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R D U2 B2 U2 L F U' R' @2020-05-21 17:58:47
856. 24.640 R2 D' L F' U B2 L' U2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D @2020-05-21 18:00:10
857. 18.080 F2 D2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L R2 D U F R U B' F' @2020-05-21 18:01:11
858. 25.140 B L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L R2 U B' R' F' R @2020-05-21 18:06:14
859. 23.230 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 B L2 D' R B2 U L R' F2 @2020-05-21 18:09:13
860. 20.070 L' D L' U' R' U F' B L' U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 U2 F @2020-05-21 18:12:25
861. 28.730 R' U' L' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' B L D2 U' L U2 F' @2020-05-21 18:13:32
862. 29.830 F2 U F' B' U F2 D L D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' @2020-05-21 18:14:48
863. 20.310 F' R2 F2 U' R2 L U F U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 L' @2020-05-21 18:22:45
864. 28.110 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 L' F' U B2 R D2 F' U2 R' @2020-05-21 18:27:34
865. 23.810 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B' R' U' R U L' D B' L2 R @2020-05-21 18:32:11
866. 31.690 D2 R2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B L2 U2 L' B' D' L2 F U2 @2020-05-21 18:33:08
867. 30.510 F2 B R2 U2 L' F2 U' R' B' D' F R2 U2 F L2 F B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 @2020-05-21 18:34:23
868. 22.020 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F D F2 U' L B2 F2 @2020-05-21 18:36:08
869. 26.020 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' D' F2 L2 U' B2 R D F' @2020-05-21 18:39:53
870. 23.080 F D' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F' L' U' L2 D2 B R F' @2020-05-21 18:41:29
871. 23.880 L F' B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U F2 U R2 F' L D2 B2 D2 L' B D2 @2020-05-21 18:42:45
872. 22.340 U D2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B L2 D L' U' B U' L @2020-05-21 18:44:19
873. 22.340 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B' F' D L2 B' L' R' D' R' U' @2020-05-21 18:45:46
874. 19.790 D2 F U' B2 U2 F R U2 R2 D2 F' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' R' B @2020-05-21 18:47:47
875. 18.080 L' B' D2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 D F' D F' U R' F' @2020-05-21 18:49:13
876. 26.120 D' B D F U L F' B2 L U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D L @2020-05-21 18:50:12
877. 19.080 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' F R' F D' L2 U L' F D' R' @2020-05-21 18:53:51
878. 21.250 U' D' F2 L2 D' B R D B2 L2 B2 L F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-21 18:55:20
879. 26.260 L' U' B' R D B2 U F' L F R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 L' @2020-05-21 18:56:19
880. 25.900 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D R' D L B' F R' B' U B2 D' @2020-05-21 18:59:22
881. 29.560 F2 R' F U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D' U B' R D2 B' F R2 @2020-05-21 20:24:08
882. 18.180 D2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D R' F' R D B' L' U' B' L2 @2020-05-21 20:24:22
883. 20.080 L' F R' D' L' U L' R2 F L2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R D' @2020-05-21 20:24:23
884. 24.080 L U' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R' F L D' R' F D' U @2020-05-21 20:24:24
885. 24.980 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D F L F' U2 F' D' B2 D' @2020-05-21 20:24:27
886. 28.870 R F' L2 U' B2 U' R2 D U L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U F2 L D' R2 D2 L @2020-05-21 20:24:27
887. 23.570 U F2 D F R' F2 D F2 D' B2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 @2020-05-21 20:24:38
888. 17.650 D L' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D L B' U F2 L2 R2 F2 @2020-05-21 20:24:47
889. 29.970 B U' F' U' L' D2 B' R D F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' @2020-05-21 20:24:41


I also did some racing on cubngtime so these aren't all the solves.





Spoiler: Day 7



Today I learned how to solve with YruRU, I didn't do many timed solves, but here is an average of 12 I did with YruRU OH


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-22 (solving from 2020-05-22 19:37:54 to 2020-05-22 22:08:50)
avg of 12: 1:05.682

Time List:
1. 53.570 D' F' R2 L' F' D' B2 L' R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 B @2020-05-22 19:37:54
2. 1:18.270 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D R B R B D2 B F D' @2020-05-22 20:07:33
3. 1:10.840 D F2 B D2 F U' R2 U R F2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 @2020-05-22 20:14:08
4. 1:15.000 U2 F2 L' U2 B D L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R U2 @2020-05-22 20:14:14
5. 1:16.540 F2 R2 L B2 D' R U' R2 F2 D2 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 B D2 U @2020-05-22 20:17:35
6. (1:18.950) U' R2 F L U B L D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 L D @2020-05-22 20:36:21
7. 1:04.670 L' R2 F D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U L D U' R D2 U B' @2020-05-22 20:48:24
8. (48.250) F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 B' L U B' R F L R F' U @2020-05-22 22:00:03
9. 50.020 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' U' F L' D' U2 L B @2020-05-22 22:00:04
10. 1:01.760 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' F2 B' L2 F2 R' D' F' R U' R' @2020-05-22 22:02:39
11. 1:11.610 U2 B R' B' U B2 R' U R2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 @2020-05-22 22:05:40
12. 54.540 R U2 B D2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L U F2 U F2 L D' B' @2020-05-22 22:08:50











Spoiler: Week 2



This week I decided to learn the YruRU method. I didn't do very many timed solves, most of my practice was untimed solves so that I can figure out the method more. I seem to be averaging around 30 seconds OH with YruRU. My biggest issue right now is over inspecting, I usually take 30+ seconds to inspect CP.





Spoiler: Week 3



Did mostly untimes solves this week. I started learning the circets. I am averaging around 30-35 and it takes me around 25 seconds on average to inspect.





Spoiler: Week 4



This week I learned half of the circlets for YruRU. My goals for next week are to memorize the rest of the circlets, and be able to inspect sub 20 consistently.





Spoiler: Week 5



I learned a couple more circlets, I have 4 more left (I forgot some of the ones I learned last week) This next week I am going to spend less time on Megaminx and make sure I finish memorizing the circlets.








Spoiler: Week 6



This week I wrote down which direction all the circlets go so it will be easier to memorize them. I got another one completely memorized.

I don't know why megaminx is sooo fun but it is making me do less YruRU.

I guess I can just keep learning the circlets at this very slow pace until my Megaminx obsession dies down 





Spoiler: Week 7



I learned another circlet this week.





Spoiler: Week 8



I was on vacation this week so I didn't have a lot of time to cube, I did some solves and am averaging around 26.





Spoiler: Week 9



I am taking a break from OH for a bit to work on being S2L neutral on Megaminx











Spoiler: Megaminx



I average just under 1:05 on Megaminx with Westlund S2L, my goal is to improve to sub 1, but if that isn't too hard I will try to get sub 55.



Spoiler: Month 1






Spoiler: Week 1



learning 2 look OLL, almost done. dropped my average from 1:20 to 1:04 this week. Not gonna show my solves because it will make a massive wall of text, but I got a 51 pb single and a 1:04 average of 100.





Spoiler: Week 2



my current average of 100 is high 55 seconds now. My goals for next week is to have a sub 52 average of 100, and a sub 50 average of 5.





Spoiler: Week 3



This week I worked on my F2L and S2L efficiency as well as learning PLL algorithms. I know 2 look PLL now and am almost done with the EPLL cases, I have done U and Z, I still have Q left. My times are around 52 on average, I got a 51.88 average of 100. Megaminx is my favorite event now.





Spoiler: Week 4



I am averaging 50-51 now, avg of 100 is 51.00. I finished the EPLLs, though I haven't learned any other PLLs because I am having trouble remembering the Q cases. I learned a couple easy OLLs as well. My accomplishments this week were a sub 40 solve on cam, and a 37 PB single. I am hoping that this upcoming week I get a sub 45 average of 5 (current is 45.40)





Spoiler: Week 5



This week I dropped my avg of 100 down to 49.90, and I competed in Cubing At Home 1.2 and got 17th place with a 49.18 avg of 5.

I am still learning PLLs, although this week I was only learning like 1 a day instead of 2.








Spoiler: Week 6



This week I was on vacation so I didn't have a ton of time to cube, I learned 8 more PLLs and am still averaging around 49. I have also been learning how to do U2' with my left hand doing either a double flick or an eido?





Spoiler: Week 7



This week I am learning how to be S2L neutral so I can start on any S2L color and rotate in any direction.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Good Luck! Wait, we're in a race. Bad luck! No, that sounds rude. Hm....


----------



## CodingCuber (May 17, 2020)

What?! Me and owen reacted to prostar’s post at the exact same time


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Day 1 is over, here is what I did:



Spoiler: Day 1



Today I am working on TPS and drilling algs so I mess up less often.



Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16 (solving from 2020-05-14 19:08:02 to 2020-05-16 22:06:46)
avg of 230: 29.581

Time List:
121. 29.410 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L R U2 B' U2 R D L U2 L2 D B @2020-05-14 19:08:02 
122. 36.990 L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 L B2 L2 U' R D' L2 U' R2 F @2020-05-14 19:08:59 
123. 31.340 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F L' D B D' F L' R B D2 @2020-05-14 19:11:43 
124. 34.900 U F' R' U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 L B D2 R' F D B' @2020-05-16 09:34:32 
125. DNF(16.090) F R U2 B L2 U' F B2 R2 F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 U2 D' @2020-05-16 09:35:38 
126. 31.350 F' B D2 R D' R U F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 D L' @2020-05-16 09:36:31 
127. 34.980 L' U' B2 D' R' F' U D2 R' L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 L2 U L @2020-05-16 09:38:18 
128. 50.830 D F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 U R' U' L' B D R U @2020-05-16 09:39:41 
129. 29.970 D' U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B U R' D2 B' L2 U' R' @2020-05-16 09:41:28 
130. 29.380 R' L' U2 B D2 R2 D' B2 R F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 B R2 D2 @2020-05-16 09:43:14 
131. 35.410 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D L' D' U L U R2 F L' B @2020-05-16 09:44:25 
132. 26.780 R L' D B U' D2 F U2 L F U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 F' @2020-05-16 09:47:34 
133. 35.370 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 B F D R' B @2020-05-16 09:48:26 
134. 35.340 R U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 B2 L' R' B' F' U L F R2 U2 @2020-05-16 09:49:38 
135. 34.030 D L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 L B R D' U' B D' L2 U @2020-05-16 09:52:02 
136. 23.280 R' F R' D' L' D2 B L U F2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 @2020-05-16 09:53:11 
137. (19.510) D2 B' U L2 D R L F2 U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2 U2 B U' @2020-05-16 09:54:04 
138. 49.710 D' R' F B2 U F' R2 U' R2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' U2 D2 L @2020-05-16 09:57:58 
139. 52.110 L' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 U' B' R2 D' L2 D2 L D2 F' @2020-05-16 10:10:42 
140. 26.890 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R D' L' U' B' R' D' F2 @2020-05-16 10:11:56 
141. 27.950 B' D R B' U L2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' @2020-05-16 10:31:20 
142. 24.220 D B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 R' B2 D F U2 B' U L' @2020-05-16 10:34:13 
143. 23.290 L' D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R F2 D B R2 B2 R U2 B2 U' L @2020-05-16 10:34:58 
144. 29.740 L2 D' F R2 B D' L2 U2 L U2 F L2 F B D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 @2020-05-16 10:36:43 
145. 26.920 L2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F U2 B2 U2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 L2 B R B' @2020-05-16 10:38:18 
146. 24.800 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L' B2 U' R' U B' D' L2 B2 @2020-05-16 10:39:12 
147. 38.300 B D' B2 L F' B U L U B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F @2020-05-16 10:40:57 
148. 20.130 L' D' L' F2 D2 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U2 F L F L B' D' R' @2020-05-16 10:46:45 
149. 27.160 B2 D' B' L U2 L2 D' B R B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 @2020-05-16 10:47:40 
150. 33.840 B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 U B F' U' B' D' B2 U2 F2 @2020-05-16 10:48:43 
151. 25.530 L F' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D2 R' D F2 L F2 R B D2 @2020-05-16 10:49:43 
152. 35.200 F D B U D B' L' F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 U' @2020-05-16 10:50:30 
153. (30.420) B D B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L' D R' B' L' F L2 @2020-05-16 10:51:41 
154. 30.080 D2 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B D' R2 U' F2 L D B L @2020-05-16 10:52:53 
155. 28.690 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B F U' R B2 F D2 R' B L' @2020-05-16 11:04:23 
156. 37.920 R D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 F' D U B' U' F2 L' B' @2020-05-16 11:11:53 
157. 23.140 U D L' U F' D R' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 @2020-05-16 11:12:55 
158. 23.100 R2 F B R2 B' U2 R' D L U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D' @2020-05-16 11:13:45 
159. 25.940 U2 R2 F U F2 R' U' L U F2 D L2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B' @2020-05-16 11:14:30 
160. (23.530) F' B R D' R2 D' L F' R' L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 B U2 @2020-05-16 11:16:41 
161. 30.810 U' R F' R' D L B' D' F2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 U @2020-05-16 11:17:38 
162. 30.830 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2 L' F2 U' B' U' L B' R @2020-05-16 11:18:34 
163. 32.970 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U' B2 D' L B' L F' L D' @2020-05-16 11:19:28 
164. 29.320 L F L' F2 D B U B' L F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B @2020-05-16 11:21:18 
165. 29.360 B' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 R F' D2 B R' D' L' R2 @2020-05-16 11:24:51 
166. 28.170 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R F D F D2 L2 F @2020-05-16 11:33:29 
167. 39.650 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D' U' L' B R D' B' U2 F' L2 U @2020-05-16 11:34:36 
168. 28.890 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D L' F L2 R D R F2 U' @2020-05-16 11:36:58 
169. 27.960 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B2 U L' F D F2 U2 F2 D2 @2020-05-16 12:07:13 
170. 24.590 L2 U2 L U2 B' R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F U' L' B D' B' U2 L' @2020-05-16 12:17:07 
171. 28.450 F2 U B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F2 D L' R D2 R2 F' L2 @2020-05-16 12:18:34 
172. (21.820) B' D2 L2 D2 B F L2 B D2 L' F2 R' D2 B' R B D L' @2020-05-16 12:19:43 
173. 27.780 U' F' B' L' D2 B2 R2 F R' D B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D @2020-05-16 12:22:24 
174. 27.810 L F2 L' U D B' L U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B D @2020-05-16 12:24:03 
175. 27.940 L F R' L' F B L' U B U' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 @2020-05-16 12:31:57 
176. 33.390 R B' L D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 F U B D' B2 F' D' @2020-05-16 12:33:37 
177. 38.200 L U2 L U' R U' L D' R D2 R2 B' R2 U2 D2 F L2 F U2 B @2020-05-16 12:41:46 
178. 25.230 B' D L2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 L' U' R F' L R U' F @2020-05-16 12:53:16 
179. (25.840) F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F R' U L B2 F D' B2 U2 R2 @2020-05-16 12:55:43 
180. 28.800 F2 B R B' D' L2 F D F R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B' U' @2020-05-16 12:57:45 
181. 23.110 F' D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 R B' U' L R' D2 R' @2020-05-16 12:59:18 
182. 28.260 R' D2 B' U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' F' L R2 D U' B' L2 @2020-05-16 13:03:14 
183. 25.110 R B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D F2 L' U B L2 U2 L @2020-05-16 16:01:38 
184. 30.530 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 L' B' R D' F' U L' D U2 B @2020-05-16 16:03:13 
185. 39.170 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' F' L U L2 R2 U' L B' D' @2020-05-16 16:04:31 
186. 27.010 R D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R U' B' L2 R2 D2 L B' U' @2020-05-16 16:06:54 
187. 21.810 F' R' F2 L U' F R2 D' B L2 F2 R D2 R U2 R B2 R B2 L2 D2 @2020-05-16 16:08:28 
188. 34.330 F R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D' F' D B2 R D' L B2 U @2020-05-16 16:09:17 
189. 27.940 U' L2 D F R U2 R2 B' U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 D' R2 D2 @2020-05-16 16:10:28 
190. 30.760 R2 F' L U2 D2 F' U F' B U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 D @2020-05-16 16:11:42 
191. 26.710 L' B' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' U' F2 R2 F U' L' B2 @2020-05-16 16:16:36 
192. 21.510 B' D2 F B2 L' B' D R L U' F2 U B2 R2 U D F2 L2 B2 @2020-05-16 16:18:14 
193. 26.560 R D F' L U R2 F U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U D2 L @2020-05-16 16:18:58 
194. 21.920 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 B' L2 D F U2 L' B D' L2 @2020-05-16 16:19:51 
195. 34.970 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 R2 L D2 R' U' F2 L' B2 F D2 @2020-05-16 16:20:42 
196. 36.030 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 D' F' L' F' R' D2 U B R @2020-05-16 16:21:37 
197. 20.480 U2 B' D F2 L2 D U F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 U R F' R' F' @2020-05-16 16:23:29 
198. 32.970 U2 R U' B2 D2 F L' F2 R D2 F L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 @2020-05-16 16:24:11 
199. 36.890 U R2 L' D R' F2 U' B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 L B2 L' F @2020-05-16 16:25:18 
200. 27.440 R F L' F2 U R B' F2 L U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 @2020-05-16 16:26:19 
201. 27.030 L U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' F D' U B L R' D F' @2020-05-16 16:27:06 
202. (27.180) L' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U L' F L R2 U B R D' U @2020-05-16 16:28:05 
203. 24.280 U' R2 L' U F2 U F2 D L F R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B @2020-05-16 16:28:50 
204. 29.890 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F' U' L2 R' U2 B F' R2 @2020-05-16 16:29:31 
205. 28.970 D L2 B' L' U D' F2 R L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 F @2020-05-16 16:31:01 
206. 37.360 U2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 F D L2 D' L B2 F L2 D @2020-05-16 16:32:21 
207. 26.670 L' F U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 B' R' U F L F U @2020-05-16 16:33:26 
208. 25.060 R U2 B2 R2 F' R' U' B2 R' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 @2020-05-16 16:34:11 
209. 32.980 L' U' R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F L' U' B' F L' U2 R @2020-05-16 16:36:22 
210. 21.110 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R F D2 L2 D R' U L2 @2020-05-16 16:37:57 
211. 24.490 F U' L2 B' D2 B2 L' B' D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B @2020-05-16 16:38:52 
212. 22.310 U' L U2 D L D R B' L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 @2020-05-16 16:39:37 
213. (24.820) R' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' L R' D' R2 U L @2020-05-16 16:41:00 
214. 49.110 F R U R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' L D B' F R D' F2 @2020-05-16 16:41:45 
215. 26.860 D2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B D2 B2 D' R' U R U @2020-05-16 16:43:08 
216. 40.810 F L2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' D U2 B L F D R2 F @2020-05-16 16:43:52 
217. 28.100 F2 D R U' B' U' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' @2020-05-16 16:46:08 
218. 23.470 F' R' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' B' F2 R' D' B2 @2020-05-16 16:47:53 
219. 28.140 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' D R D U2 B F U B' @2020-05-16 16:48:39 
220. 20.230 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' F U' F' R' F2 D' B2 D @2020-05-16 16:49:34 
221. 29.930 F R' B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 F D2 F L' F' L' @2020-05-16 16:50:30 
222. (27.090) F2 U L' B' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D U2 B' U2 L U B' @2020-05-16 16:51:20 
223. 22.920 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L D L' F' U2 R U' F2 U @2020-05-16 16:52:26 
224. 39.180 R' U2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B L2 F D2 F D2 L B2 R2 D' R' U B U2 @2020-05-16 17:12:01 
225. (38.420) L2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D B L2 D2 F2 L D' U2 R B2 @2020-05-16 17:13:15 
226. 25.120 L2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 B' F2 U2 F R' U2 F' D F L F' U R @2020-05-16 17:14:32 
227. 24.440 R' D R' F2 R' U2 L U2 R' D2 L' B2 R D2 U' F U2 F' L' U2 B2 @2020-05-16 17:16:31 
228. 36.980 U2 R D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 L D B D2 L2 U B U2 @2020-05-16 17:18:41 
229. 39.400 L U' B' R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L B2 L2 B F2 D' L F' D2 R' @2020-05-16 17:19:40 
230. 37.900 R' B L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' R B' R' F2 U F @2020-05-16 17:20:46 
231. 43.570 R' F2 R F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D B' L' B D2 B2 R D @2020-05-16 17:21:55 
232. 27.760 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R B2 U' F R' D B2 F @2020-05-16 17:23:24 
233. 45.490 R F U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' L' F R @2020-05-16 17:24:12 
234. 27.790 B2 R2 B U D' R B D B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' B U2 R @2020-05-16 17:25:44 
235. 27.500 U D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' D U' R F U2 R B2 @2020-05-16 17:26:40 
236. 31.470 U' L D F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F D' F R' D L2 @2020-05-16 17:27:30 
237. 29.210 R2 B' D R U2 L' B R2 U D2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F R @2020-05-16 17:31:00 
238. 29.900 L' U' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F' U F L' D2 F D' F @2020-05-16 17:32:07 
239. 24.030 F' D' F2 L B2 R' B R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 U F' @2020-05-16 17:33:10 
240. 38.990 R D2 L D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 L F' D2 L' U' F D' B' U' L2 F' @2020-05-16 17:33:59 
241. 22.900 D L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 F' L2 F' R' D2 U2 L' @2020-05-16 17:35:05 
242. 34.290 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R2 B L' R' U' B' D L' D2 @2020-05-16 17:36:04 
243. 36.830 L F L D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' B' D' F2 U2 R' F' D @2020-05-16 17:37:20 
244. 25.050 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F L F' U' B' U2 L' U2 L2 R2 @2020-05-16 17:38:10 
245. 23.990 L D' L2 F' U L2 B2 D2 F U2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2  @2020-05-16 17:38:58 
246. 37.360 F' D F R' F R2 L' F L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R @2020-05-16 17:41:34 
247. 31.190 B2 R D' F' D L' U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 L U2 @2020-05-16 17:42:31 
248. 31.870 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' L' D R' B L U2 B U2 L @2020-05-16 17:47:43 
249. 25.720 R L2 U' L2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 U2 B' U' R2 F' D' L2 U2 @2020-05-16 17:48:43 
250. 26.230 R U' F' U2 R' B R2 D U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 @2020-05-16 17:49:32 
251. 30.600 D' R' B' R U' R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 F R' @2020-05-16 17:52:10 
252. 31.890 F' U B2 L2 B' R' B' D R2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 D' @2020-05-16 17:52:56 
253. 31.400 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 R B L' R2 U F' L' R2 B2 F @2020-05-16 17:53:56 
254. 30.090 U2 R D F2 D2 B' U R F2 U R2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F2 @2020-05-16 17:54:43 
255. 36.900 D' R' D F2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' U' R2 D B' R U @2020-05-16 17:55:32 
256. 31.500 R2 B R2 D R' L2 U' B2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 @2020-05-16 17:56:37 
257. 21.390 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D B R F' D' F2 R' U2 F2 @2020-05-16 17:57:25 
258. 32.790 D' U B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 U L D' U2 F R' B' D F D U' @2020-05-16 17:58:03 
259. 38.570 B D L' F' L U' F' R U2 L' F2 R' B2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F' @2020-05-16 17:59:01 
260. 27.790 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 R D L R' D2 B2 F D' B @2020-05-16 18:00:06 
261. 23.340 D' B D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R F U B D2 L D2 @2020-05-16 18:01:57 
262. 25.280 L F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B L2 B @2020-05-16 18:02:41 
263. 32.090 R U' F' R2 D' L U' F' U2 R B2 R D2 L U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B' @2020-05-16 18:03:25 
264. 31.150 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U R2 F2 U2 B U F' R' B2 L F D' L2 @2020-05-16 18:04:13 
265. 29.910 F' U2 R2 F' B U L' B R2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D @2020-05-16 18:06:59 
266. 27.980 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L F D2 L' R U F' L' F' @2020-05-16 18:07:55 
267. 23.710 D2 R' U F' R' D' R F2 U B' U2 D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U D2 R2 D' @2020-05-16 18:08:41 
268. 29.640 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R B2 L U' L2 B L' F' L' @2020-05-16 19:04:08 
269. 25.850 D R' B U' D R' U' D L' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 @2020-05-16 19:05:54 
270. 36.960 L D2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B' D2 L' B2 F U' L R2 @2020-05-16 19:06:42 
271. 23.730 B D2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 F U R2 B D F D2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:07:39 
272. 35.040 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 B U2 B' D' B' R D2 L B U L' R2 @2020-05-16 19:08:21 
273. 20.160 R L' U2 L2 U F R F' U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D @2020-05-16 19:16:26 
274. 39.340 F U' D2 B' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 D L B' L' B' L F @2020-05-16 19:28:05 
275. 26.080 U' F R' B2 L F' U' L D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 D @2020-05-16 19:31:48 
276. 27.540 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R U2 F' U2 B' D L2 B U2 @2020-05-16 19:32:34 
277. 22.000 B L' D R' F B' L' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' @2020-05-16 19:33:46 
278. 26.860 B U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R D2 F' D L2 R' B' R2 B2 @2020-05-16 19:34:50 
279. 23.850 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' D' R' U2 L' D L' U2 F L2 @2020-05-16 19:35:57 
280. 19.800 R D' R U' F B' U F2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' @2020-05-16 19:36:50 
281. 29.790 R B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' F U L D B' F2 L R F2 @2020-05-16 19:37:32 
282. 27.890 L2 B F2 U B2 U L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 F' U' F R' U B2 @2020-05-16 19:39:57 
283. 28.310 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U' F D' U F' R' F' D' R2 F2 @2020-05-16 19:41:26 
284. 30.770 D2 L' U2 L2 F' L2 B F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' B' D F U B U @2020-05-16 19:42:28 
285. 24.700 U B' R D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' B' F' U' F R' B' @2020-05-16 19:43:31 
286. 35.450 B2 R F' B2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B D2 L' D' U L2 F2 @2020-05-16 19:44:17 
287. 33.780 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U B' U L' F2 U R' D' L R2 @2020-05-16 19:45:12 
288. 25.550 B' D B2 L U2 R F2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' D L2 F2 U2 B @2020-05-16 19:46:11 
289. 25.330 B' U2 L U2 B' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 U' B2 L' B2 R F U2 @2020-05-16 19:47:33 
290. 25.160 L U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D L' D2 R2 B2 D L D R' @2020-05-16 19:48:19 
291. 29.400 D' B L2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 L D' R F' L B' R2 @2020-05-16 19:49:02 
292. 19.210 R L F2 R2 F' R2 U' R D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' @2020-05-16 19:49:55 
293. 23.290 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D' B' F2 L2 B L' U F' @2020-05-16 19:50:38 
294. 28.250 U' L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 B' U L D L2 D R2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:51:21 
295. 29.740 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 L' U2 L U B2 R' B U2 F U' @2020-05-16 19:52:14 
296. 22.740 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R D L' B F R' F' D2 @2020-05-16 19:53:01 
297. 29.920 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F U F' R' B' L2 B2 @2020-05-16 19:53:46 
298. 23.220 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B L2 B R2 U L' R2 F2 D B' U2 @2020-05-16 19:56:25 
299. 48.120 B2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R F2 B' D B' L F L2 D' R2 @2020-05-16 19:57:07 
300. 27.750 B2 R U2 R U2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' U R F2 L' D2 R' B' L2 U2 @2020-05-16 19:59:38 
301. 31.320 L U2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 B R2 F U2 L D R' U' F' R F @2020-05-16 20:00:29 
302. 23.530 D' L2 D2 B D2 R' D F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 @2020-05-16 20:01:28 
303. 29.630 U' B' R' D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U' L D B F2 U' L @2020-05-16 20:02:29 
304. 26.300 B L2 B L2 B R2 B R2 D2 F2 L' U' L D2 B' U2 R' D B2 @2020-05-16 20:03:21 
305. 25.070 L' F D B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R U2 L2 D L2 F' D @2020-05-16 20:04:06 
306. 32.200 L' B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R' B' F2 U R' F D' L U L2 @2020-05-16 20:05:03 
307. 28.680 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D L2 U' R' B2 L' D B R' U' R2 B' @2020-05-16 20:06:04 
308. 23.900 R' D U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 R' D L' D' B2 F2 L B2 @2020-05-16 20:06:53 
309. 29.190 D2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 D R' F R2 D R2 U @2020-05-16 20:07:39 
310. 28.750 D2 R F' R F D B L' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U R' @2020-05-16 20:08:30 
311. 23.410 L2 U B2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 U F' L' B L' B U F' U2 L' @2020-05-16 20:09:25 
312. 35.100 R2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L' U' F2 D' L2 B R' B' L' @2020-05-16 21:03:56 
313. 32.620 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F R D' B' F' R D2 L' R2 U' @2020-05-16 21:04:59 
314. 32.420 U' L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F D2 U2 F D2 R2 U' B R D2 R' D' U' @2020-05-16 21:05:54 
315. 31.680 L2 U2 R2 D F U2 L' D U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B @2020-05-16 21:06:44 
316. 36.140 B D R2 L U L' F U' D' F' R2 F R2 U2 F B U2 D2 @2020-05-16 21:07:33 
317. 38.700 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' L' B' U2 B D2 F2 D L' B @2020-05-16 21:08:30 
318. 32.980 R B2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 D' R U' L B2 @2020-05-16 21:09:27 
319. 28.530 U' B D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 F' D U' R2 F' R' D' B' @2020-05-16 21:10:17 
320. 31.140 F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 L' U' B' R' D' U' @2020-05-16 21:11:04 
321. 31.270 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 B' U2 L D U2 B R' F U2 B' @2020-05-16 21:12:24 
322. 45.570 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B D' R' D' U L' U' L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-16 21:13:30 
323. 24.930 F D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D B' R D2 B2 R2 D2 B U' @2020-05-16 21:14:58 
324. 29.170 B' U2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 D F L2 R2 D L' R F D2 @2020-05-16 21:15:56 
325. 34.810 F' R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 R F' U2 R' D' U2 F' D' F2 @2020-05-16 21:43:57 
326. 30.360 F2 B' D B D B R' F U2 F U2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D @2020-05-16 21:44:53 
327. 24.660 B U2 L' F' U' D' B' D2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L' F' R' U2 @2020-05-16 21:45:44 
328. 31.620 R F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L' F D U' L F' D2 R' @2020-05-16 21:46:27 
329. 29.340 R D' R2 U' D' B2 L' U' R2 F' B' R2 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 @2020-05-16 21:47:17 
330. 23.980 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U B' U' R F L' F' L2 F D' L' @2020-05-16 21:48:15 
331. 32.170 R D F2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' F' L2 B D2 R F2 @2020-05-16 21:49:03 
332. 29.440 D' L' U R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 D' B2 D F2 B2 R D @2020-05-16 21:49:59 
333. 42.500 D R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 R' F' L2 B' D' L' R' U B' F2 @2020-05-16 21:50:46 
334. 36.170 B R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 U R' F2 L F' U B' L B' @2020-05-16 21:51:58 
335. 24.470 U R' D2 F' R' U' B L R2 B R2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F L2 B L' @2020-05-16 21:52:57 
336. 27.660 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D B2 F U L' B D' R' F2 @2020-05-16 21:53:43 
337. 24.430 F D' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 U' F2 R F' R F L' @2020-05-16 21:54:29 
338. 25.670 L' U2 R D2 B U' B D2 F' R2 B2 L F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 F2 @2020-05-16 21:55:15 
339. 23.900 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' U B U2 L2 B U' @2020-05-16 21:56:01 
340. 35.490 B2 R B D U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' R' B' D2 U2 L2 B' @2020-05-16 21:56:58 
341. 31.800 D R L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U L F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' @2020-05-16 21:57:53 
342. 42.380 F2 R U2 R' F D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 R D2 @2020-05-16 21:58:47 
343. 41.750 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 D B R B' F' D2 @2020-05-16 22:00:02 
344. 30.940 F D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L B R2 U' R' F U' L2 @2020-05-16 22:01:11 
345. 52.000 D' R U' R' B2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B' L2 F' R U2 F2 D' @2020-05-16 22:02:01 
346. 29.510 U2 D' F U' D' F2 B' L F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 U2 L' @2020-05-16 22:03:14 
347. 24.610 B' F2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' U F L D F' U2 L2 @2020-05-16 22:04:04 
348. 28.360 B L' U2 L' D' B2 U L' D' L2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' @2020-05-16 22:04:49 
349. 26.600 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' D F D' L' B R2 @2020-05-16 22:06:02 
350. 33.680 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' D R B2 L D' U' L' B U' @2020-05-16 22:06:46






Super happy with my dedication, 230 OH solves today.


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly


That’s not how things work... Even if Roux is better for OH, he would lose all his skills gained from 2H CFOP and have to start over.

Anyway, good luck! I don’t do OH much but I average 24 so I might join.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 17, 2020)

I am in a challenge???!!!
I barely cube lol but might give it a try


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly


Nah though roux is good for OH OH M-Slices are hard to get used to.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 17, 2020)

I’ll race you, I’m averaging about 24


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly



Will. You. Please. Shut. Up.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly


I average like 19 seconds with Roux two handed, and I haven't figured out OH M slices yet, I can barely do a Z perm.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I average like 19 seconds with Roux two handed, and I haven't figured out OH M slices yet, I can barely do a Z perm.


learn the R U Z-Perms (learn the 1st alg and learn the 3rd alg of you want to be able to do it from different angles


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> learn the R U Z-Perms (learn the 1st alg and learn the 3rd alg of you want to be able to do it from different angles


Or just learn to do the MU ones properly they are really fast


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Or just learn to do the MU ones properly they are really fast


I am just going to do this, I don't want to learn too many algs specifically for OH, and if I drill the Z perms enough they will be fast.


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Will. You. Please. Shut. Up.


i keep it 100


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> i keep it 100



There is no solid evidence that Roux is better for OH than CFOP. Of all records in all 3x3 events, only one has been set with Roux, with almost all of them with CFOP. I'm not saying CFOP is better, but until you have some *solid objective evidence*, please stop making *biased and untruthful claims*. You are saying that Roux is better, where it is actually your opinion and you don't have any evidence. The only thing remotely close to evidence you have submitted is Kian's times, but *this isn't proof*. In 1982, CFOP existed, but the fastest solvers used corners first. Does that mean that CF is the best method? No. And we can say that because we have *objective proof* that CF isn't as good as CFOP, while no one has proof that Roux is better than CFOP or vice versa. 

What annoys me most about your posts is that instead of *giving facts and comparing objectively*, you state your opinion. Stating your opinion isn't a problem, but *stating it as fact* is.


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There is no solid evidence that Roux is better for OH than CFOP. Of all records in all 3x3 events, only one has been set with Roux, with almost all of them with CFOP. I'm not saying CFOP is better, but until you have some *solid objective evidence*, please stop making *biased and untruthful claims*. You are saying that Roux is better, where it is actually your opinion and you don't have any evidence. The only thing remotely close to evidence you have submitted is Kian's times, but *this isn't proof*. In 1982, CFOP existed, but the fastest solvers used corners first. Does that mean that CF is the best method? No. And we can say that because we have *objective proof* that CF isn't as good as CFOP, while no one has proof that Roux is better than CFOP or vice versa.
> 
> What annoys me most about your posts is that instead of *giving facts and comparing objectively*, you state your opinion. Stating your opinion isn't a problem, but *stating it as fact* is.


CFOP average movecount:60-50
Roux average movecount: 40-55

CFOP: rotations
roux: no rotations

Max park best ao1000: 9.8 (the cfop UWR for OH)
kian mansour best ao1000: 8.72 (despite max park being faster 2h)

roux: mainly 2gen (RrU (this is kind of psuedo 2gen), MU)
cfop: mainly 3gen (for oh) (RUL, RUF, RUD)

roux first step: not good for OH
cfop first step: not good for OH

cfop OH pll: bad for OH ( i guess you could do stuff like CP control though)
roux cmll: good for OH
===============================
Roux fb: average of 7 moves rotationless, can have 0 D or L moves
Cfop X-cross/cross, average of 8 moves, potential rotations ( L moves)

Roux SB average of 15 moves, rotationless
Cfop F2L average of 21 moves, definite rotations

Roux CMLL average of 11 moves, rotationless
cfop OLL average of 11 moves, rotationless usually

roux LSE average of 13 moves, rotationless
cfop PLL average of 15 moves, rotationless usually


honestly cfop was really not built for OH, roux outclasses it for OH in ergonimics, movecounts, and rotations. Beacuse of 0 rotations and better ergonomics you can reach a higher TPS with a lesser movecount, lookahead doesnt really matter and is easy anyway, lookahead is solver specifics, feliks could easily lookahead with roux


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

I have a really hard time believing that Kian has an 8.72 ao1000 OH. If you go to his WCA profile almost all his averages were 11's and then he got one 9.5 average. How can you say cfop was not built for oh when the TOP 2 OFFICIAL AVERAGES IN THE WORLD were with CFOP?!?!?! Maybe Kian is legit and does have an 8.72 ao1000 blah blah blah, but you cannot say cfop is not built for OH when is has the world records. Maybe Roux is better for OH than CFOP, but CFOP is certainly a great OH method as well, considering CFOP users have the top 2 averages in the world.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> CFOP average movecount:60-50
> Roux average movecount: 40-55
> 
> CFOP: rotations
> ...


 While Roux might be better, there is no way to prove it. Also, even if it is better (Which is highly possible), your claim that switching to Roux would "instantly" make Owen sub 20 is ridiculous.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Just to be clear, I'm not arguing that CFOP is better than Roux for OH. I think Roux likely has better potential. I'm just sick of people saying CFOP is a garbage method for OH when the top two official averages were done with CFOP.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I have a really hard time believing that Kian has an 8.72 ao1000 OH. If you go to his WCA profile almost all his averages were 11's and then he got one 9.5 average. How can you say cfop was not built for oh when the TOP 2 OFFICIAL AVERAGES IN THE WORLD were with CFOP?!?!?! Maybe Kian is legit and does have an 8.72 ao1000 blah blah blah, but you cannot say cfop is not built for OH when is has the world records. Maybe Roux is better for OH than CFOP, but CFOP is certainly a great OH method as well, considering CFOP users have the top 2 averages in the world.


Corners first had the best average in the world in the 1980s but that doesn’t mean it was good for speedsolving


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> CFOP average movecount:60-50
> Roux average movecount: 40-55



CFOP TPS ceiling is much higher



mukerflap said:


> CFOP: rotations
> roux: no rotations



Rotations are around 2 a solve at max, which doesn't take that much time at all. Rotations are more important in TH than in OH. I will give you that Roux is better at that though



mukerflap said:


> Max park best ao1000: 9.8 (the cfop UWR for OH)
> kian mansour best ao1000: 8.72 (despite max park being faster 2h)



Did I not already tell you this isn't proof?



mukerflap said:


> roux: mainly 2gen (RrU (this is kind of psuedo 2gen), MU)
> cfop: mainly 3gen (for oh) (RUL, RUF, RUD)



Roux is *not* mostly 2gen, the solves are mostly RrUM. While this isn't bad, it is definitely not 2-gen
CFOP is RUF with maybe a couple D moves in PLL



mukerflap said:


> roux first step: not good for OH
> cfop first step: not good for OH



Not sure what this is for?



mukerflap said:


> cfop OH pll: bad for OH ( i guess you could do stuff like CP control though)
> roux cmll: good for OH



CFOP OH LL isn't bad
Roux CMLL is good for OH



mukerflap said:


> Roux fb: average of 7 moves rotationless, can have 0 D or L moves
> Cfop X-cross/cross, average of 8 moves, potential rotations ( L moves)



Roux FB can't be done RrU unless you rotate afterwards (this could be untrue, I'm not super familiar with this exact concept)
Cross doesn't have rotations and is mostly RUFL, which isn't bad for how short it is. And 8 moves is the limit, not the average. Even for me the average is around 6 moves, and pros do it in less on average



mukerflap said:


> Roux SB average of 15 moves, rotationless
> Cfop F2L average of 21 moves, definite rotations



F2L commonly doesn't have rotations, and at max it'll have around 2 (at pro levels)



mukerflap said:


> Roux CMLL average of 11 moves, rotationless
> cfop OLL average of 11 moves, rotationless usually



Name an OLL that has rotations?



mukerflap said:


> roux LSE average of 13 moves, rotationless
> cfop PLL average of 15 moves, rotationless usually



Again, name an OH PLL that has rotatations



mukerflap said:


> honestly cfop was really not built for OH



Honestly you weren't built for debating



I can't speak to the average movecounts for each step, I don't remember each one, so I can't say if all of those you posted were true. Also, like I said, I'm not super familiar with Roux blockbuilding, so I could be wrong in saying FB can't be RrU without doing a y2 for SB


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> None of that evidence proves Roux is better. In fact, some of your "evidence" is completely untruthful.


It does and the only bit of his evidence that is slightly off is the cross move count


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

I would also like to mention that if roux automatically makes you great at OH then why does sean only have a 14 official avg? We all know that he is world-class for 2H but he is objectively worse at OH then Keaton who uses CFOP. Just because you know roux does not mean it makes you better than CFOP solvers at OH. For example, Keaton has a 7.28 official avg for 2H while Sean has a 5.98. By your logic, sean should crush Keaton in oh right? I mean, it's not like CFOP solvers can be faster than roux solvers at OH if they are worse then said roux solver at 2H. Once sean can get an 11 official avg and a 7 single, then we can talk about CFOP being an awful OH method.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would also like to mention that if roux automatically makes you great at OH then why does sean only have a 14 official avg? We all know that he is world-class for 2H but he is objectively worse at OH then Keaton who uses CFOP. Just because you know roux does not mean it makes you better than CFOP solvers at OH. For example, Keaton has a 7.28 official avg for 2H while Sean has a 5.98. By your logic, sean should crush Keaton in oh right? I mean, it's not like CFOP solvers can be faster than roux solvers at OH if they are worse then said roux solver at 2H. Once sean can get an 11 official avg and a 7 single, then we can talk about CFOP being an awful OH method.



That's another thing; mukerflap is saying that if you use Roux for OH you will automatically be good, which is even more ridiculous than claiming it's undoubtably better than CFOP.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> It does and the only bit of his evidence that is slightly off is the cross move count


All right. I'm sorry I got so heated. I have edited the post. I still stand by the fact that there is no way to prove a "best method" for either OH or 3x3.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's another thing; mukerflap is saying that if you use Roux for OH you will automatically be good, which is even more ridiculous than claiming it's undoubtably better than CFOP.


Agreed. It's hard to make that case when the Roux poster child doesn't even break top wr400 OH with a wr3 3x3 avg.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> cfop OLL average of 11 moves, rotationless usually
> 
> 
> cfop PLL average of 15 moves, rotationless usually
> ...


(according to the wiki)

CFOP OLL Average: 9.7 HTM
CFOP PLL Average: 11.8 HTM (Idk about that but definitely <13

CFOP OH TPS is higher. This is a fact, believe or not.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Agreed. It's hard to make that case when the Roux poster child doesn't even break top wr400 OH with a wr3 3x3 avg.



I don't think times prove anything; Roux has a smaller sample size. I just think his claims are stupid, illogical, and ridiculous.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's another thing; mukerflap is saying that if you use Roux for OH you will automatically be good, which is even more ridiculous than claiming it's undoubtably better than CFOP.


Yeah. Even when someone switches from beginners method to something advanced, it still takes a while to get used to it.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did I not already tell you this isn't proof?


There is no proof for anyone's PBs, no proof for Max Parks Ao1000 PB.
You just have to believe them and I really don't understand why people don't believe Kian.
Remember he has competed in 21 rounds of OH since 2018, someone like Max Park has 71 Averages.
The argument "Why doesn't he have at least a sub-9.5 Ao5 or WR or whatever in comp then?" is just stupid.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> There is no proof for anyone's PBs, no proof for Max Parks Ao1000 PB.
> You just have to believe them and I really don't understand why people don't believe Kian.
> Remember he has competed in 21 rounds of OH since 2018, someone like Max Park has 71 Averages.
> The argument "Why doesn't he have at least a sub-9.5 Ao5 or WR or whatever in comp then?" is just stupid.



I never said that it wasn't proof because it wasn't in comp or anything, I said it wasn't proof because one person's times doesn't show the potential of a method


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> honestly cfop was really not built for OH, roux outclasses it for OH in ergonimics, movecounts, and rotations. Beacuse of 0 rotations and better ergonomics you can reach a higher TPS with a lesser movecount, lookahead doesnt really matter and is easy anyway, lookahead is solver specifics, feliks could easily lookahead with roux



Oh look you edited to your post. 

Roux movecount is obviously better, but TPS ceiling is lower, making the speed not definitely better. You have to do rotations for FB unless you do LlU. You can't reach a higher TPS because lookahead is harder in Roux than in CFOP, and lookahead _does _matter for OH when you're going that fast. Feliks actually would have a lot of trouble with Roux since he doesn't use it, but anyway lookahead is(again) much harder with Roux than CFOP


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I never said that it wasn't proof because it wasn't in comp or anything, I said it wasn't proof because one person's times doesn't show the potential of a method


Oh okay 
You meant that showing the best method's solvers PBs doesn't prove if one is better than the other method.
It's still worth it to show that the best CFOP OH solver's OH Ao1000 is 1s worse than the WB which was set with Roux though.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> There is no proof for anyone's PBs, no proof for Max Parks Ao1000 PB.
> You just have to believe them and I really don't understand why people don't believe Kian.
> Remember he has competed in 21 rounds of OH since 2018, someone like Max Park has 71 Averages.
> The argument "Why doesn't he have at least a sub-9.5 Ao5 or WR or whatever in comp then?" is just stupid.


It is just a little weird that he is apparently globally 8.7, but his best official average is 9.5, and most of his averages are not even sub 11.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Oh okay
> You meant that showing the best method's solvers PBs doesn't prove if one is better than the other method.
> It's still worth it to show that the best CFOP OH solver's OH Ao1000 is 1s worse than the WB which was set with Roux though.



Yeah, but I would like to go again to my reference about CF in the 1980s:



ProStar said:


> The only thing remotely close to evidence you have submitted is Kian's times, but *this isn't proof*. In 1982, CFOP existed, but the fastest solvers used corners first. Does that mean that CF is the best method? No. And we can say that because we have *objective proof* that CF isn't as good as CFOP, while no one has proof that Roux is better than CFOP or vice versa.







Owen Morrison said:


> It is just a little weird that he is apparently globally 8.7, but his best official average is 9.5, and most of his averages are not even sub 11.



Nerves are a big deal for him apparently, although I admit it's weird how he is *globally* way faster than his comp averages


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It is just a little weird that he is apparently globally 8.7, but his best official average is 9.5, and most of his averages are not even sub 11.


Max Park has a 6.17 Comp Style Ao10000. Does he get sub-6.2 Averages in comp? Mostly not.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Max Park has a 6.17 Comp Style Ao10000. Does he get sub-6.2 Averages in comp? *Mostly not.*


Mostly is still better than not at all.


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> CFOP TPS ceiling is much higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 for 2H

2 absolutely not, feliks had an average of 3.8 rotations in 5 example solves in his OH advanced example solves

3 Yes this can be proof because its unofficial and we are close to the limits

4 CFOP is RUFL (source: feliks OH advanced exmaple solves from cubeskills

5 for in case you were to mention roux FB isnt good

6 Notice how i said X cross / cross, roux FB can be done RUFBur which is a good moveset

7 cfop oh LL, some algs require rotations (according to feliks oh OLL 7/57 oll algs have rotations, 5/21 pll have rotations (im not dumb i didnt count auf rotation as rotation)), also the algs could be RUD/RUL which isnt as good as RUF cmll (except in 2 rud cmlls)

8 refer to 2, and feliks is pro level

9 7/57 according to cubeskills

10 5/21 according to cubeskills

11 not an argument

12 i am referring to kian mansours seminars which showcased the possible movecount limits, i could be wrong, you never need to do y2 in FB


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh look you edited to your post.
> 
> Roux movecount is obviously better, but TPS ceiling is lower, making the speed not definitely better. You have to do rotations for FB unless you do LlU. You can't reach a higher TPS because lookahead is harder in Roux than in CFOP, and lookahead _does _matter for OH when you're going that fast. Feliks actually would have a lot of trouble with Roux since he doesn't use it, but anyway lookahead is(again) much harder with Roux than CFOP


proof TPS ceiling is lower in OH? FB literally requires 0 rotations of L moves ever. Roux lookahead is only a problem when going from SB to cmll, as planning FB+SS every solve or at least FB+DR is something kian already does, and lse lookahead is extremely easy, cmll to lse is very easy too


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would also like to mention that if roux automatically makes you great at OH then why does sean only have a 14 official avg? We all know that he is world-class for 2H but he is objectively worse at OH then Keaton who uses CFOP. Just because you know roux does not mean it makes you better than CFOP solvers at OH. For example, Keaton has a 7.28 official avg for 2H while Sean has a 5.98. By your logic, sean should crush Keaton in oh right? I mean, it's not like CFOP solvers can be faster than roux solvers at OH if they are worse then said roux solver at 2H. Once sean can get an 11 official avg and a 7 single, then we can talk about CFOP being an awful OH method.


because sean doesnt care about OH and does LSE wrong, why is coolms19 averaging the same as sean in OH while only being sub 14 2h?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Max Park has a 6.17 Comp Style Ao10000. Does he get sub-6.2 Averages in comp? Mostly not.


That is the stupidest argument ever.

In his past 30 official averages, ALL of them are sub 7. 11 of them are 6.20 or lower. Over 30% are equal to his ao10000 or better

If you look at Kian's official averages, HE ONLY HAS ONE SUB 10 AVERAGE OF 10 EVER!

He only has one official average EVER within 1.5 seconds of his global average. 0% of Kian's averages are equal to his ao1000 or better.

I am not saying that Kian's 8.7 ao 1000 is fake, but I think that trying to use Max in this argument is absolutely stupid.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> because sean doesnt care about OH and does LSE wrong, why is coolms19 averaging the same as sean in OH while only being sub 14 2h?


_BUT HE USES ROUX SO HE MUST BE WORLD CLASS AT OH RIGHT?_


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _BUT HE USES ROUX SO HE MUST BE WORLD CLASS AT OH RIGHT?_


he would be if he did it correctly


Owen Morrison said:


> That is the stupidest argument ever.
> 
> In his past 30 official averages, ALL of them are sub 7. 11 of them are 6.20 or lower. Over 30% are equal to his ao10000 or better
> 
> ...






here is YTUWR by almost an entire second. thats a very big deal in speedcubing


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> 4 CFOP is RUFL (source: feliks OH advanced exmaple solves from cubeskills


There are literally NO L moves in CFOP OH.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> 2 absolutely not, feliks had an average of 3.8 rotations in 5 example solves in his OH advanced example solves





mukerflap said:


> 4 CFOP is RUFL (source: feliks OH advanced exmaple solves from cubeskills





mukerflap said:


> 7 cfop oh LL, some algs require rotations (according to feliks oh OLL 7/57 oll algs have rotations, 5/21 pll have rotations (im not dumb i didnt count auf rotation as rotation)), also the algs could be RUD/RUL which isnt as good as RUF cmll (except in 2 rud cmlls)





mukerflap said:


> 8 refer to 2, and feliks is pro level





mukerflap said:


> 9 7/57 according to cubeskills





mukerflap said:


> 10 5/21 according to cubeskills


Why are you talking about Feliks? We are talking about Max Park and Kian Mansour here.

Max is better than Feliks at OH, maybe the difference in their times is due to Feliks' extra rotations.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> 1 for 2H



And OH



mukerflap said:


> 2 absolutely not, feliks had an average of 3.8 rotations in 5 example solves in his OH advanced example solves



iirc those weren't great solves for rotations, although I guess for OH it is normally around 3



mukerflap said:


> 3 Yes this can be proof because its unofficial and we are close to the limits



Unofficial solves aren't proof. Official solves aren't proof either, because one person doesn't define limits



mukerflap said:


> 4 CFOP is RUFL (source: feliks OH advanced exmaple solves from cubeskills



It's mostly either RUF or LUF, where you'll switch between pairs, which is fast, I can tell you from experience with using ZZ



mukerflap said:


> 5 for in case you were to mention roux FB isnt good



Still isn't RrU



mukerflap said:


> 6 Notice how i said X cross / cross, roux FB can be done RUFBur which is a good moveset



1st step still is Cross, even if XCross is sometimes planned. And now you're changing your story; you said before FB was RrU mostly. And RUFBur SUCKS for a moveset



mukerflap said:


> 7 cfop oh LL, some algs require rotations (according to feliks oh OLL 7/57 oll algs have rotations, 5/21 pll have rotations (im not dumb i didnt count auf rotation as rotation)), also the algs could be RUD/RUL which isnt as good as RUF cmll (except in 2 rud cmlls)



Then Feliks is wrong, I've seen good algs for all OLL and PLL cases with no rotations. And it's mostly RUF, with a couple D moves and almost no L moves



mukerflap said:


> 8 refer to 2, and feliks is pro level



I was thinking about TH levels before, and I recognize I was wrong, although in OH the average rotations is ~3



mukerflap said:


> 9 7/57 according to cubeskills
> 
> 10 5/21 according to cubeskills



Then Feliks doesn't have all the best algs



mukerflap said:


> 11 not an argument



Neither is saying CFOP wasn't built for OH; it was a closing statement



mukerflap said:


> 12 i am referring to kian mansours seminars which showcased the possible movecount limits, i could be wrong, you never need to do y2 in FB



No but it's RUFBur which sucks



mukerflap said:


> proof TPS ceiling is lower in OH? FB literally requires 0 rotations of L moves ever.



FB requires F B and u, which all aren't great and require regrips (depending on what type of F it doesn't)



mukerflap said:


> Roux lookahead is only a problem when going from SB to cmll, as planning FB+SS every solve or at least FB+DR is something kian already does, and lse lookahead is extremely easy, cmll to lse is very easy too



Not really, with all the blind spots it's hard to transition from what you inspect to the rest of SB(not many people plan SS btw). LSE lookahead is ok, but CMLL isn't very good



mukerflap said:


> because sean doesnt care about OH and does LSE wrong



Top notch triple post



mukerflap said:


> he would be if he did it correctly



but you said Roux automatically makes you great at OH


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

The Roux vs. CFOP debate is getting out of hand


Recently, a lot of threads have been hijacked with debates about which method one should use. It usually starts with a beginner asking for advice—then somebody responds with something along the lines of "use CFOP, it's the best". Other people chime in, either saying "no, use x method" or "use...




www.speedsolving.com




Please. Stop. Arguing.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> he would be if he did it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm that is weird to have only an 8.37 average of 5 and an 8.7 average of 1000

My pb average of 1000 is literally 10.62, although, to be fair, if I would stop doing CN solves in the middle of them it would be around 9.8.

My PB average of 5 is 8.14.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> he would be if he did it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feliks has a sub-9 Ao5 on yt.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Say it with me, "Rotations do not make a solve automatically bad"

The only time that I use R moves (Righty OH) is during last layer. Look at solves from Keaton Ellis and notice what moves he uses and tell me for certain that the ergonomics for CFOP are bad.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh look you edited to your post.
> 
> Roux movecount is obviously better, but TPS ceiling is lower, making the speed not definitely better. You have to do rotations for FB unless you do LlU. You can't reach a higher TPS because lookahead is harder in Roux than in CFOP, and lookahead _does _matter for OH when you're going that fast. Feliks actually would have a lot of trouble with Roux since he doesn't use it, but anyway lookahead is(again) much harder with Roux than CFOP




in the last few days I have done hundreds of leor solves OH and not once have I rotated during FB
lookahead isn’t much worse just different and because anyone doing roux OH will be faster 2h and it’s not really relevant


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> There are literally NO L moves in CFOP OH.


then do you mean z U'? thats what i meant by L moves


Owen Morrison said:


> Why are you talking about Feliks? We are talking about Max Park and Kian Mansour here.
> 
> Max is better than Feliks at OH, maybe the difference in their times is due to Feliks' extra rotations.


feliks is undeniably world class and i consider him a good source. but anyway v


fun at the joy said:


> Feliks has a sub-9 Ao5 on yt.


so? my statement still stands. it is ytuwr by almost a second


Owen Morrison said:


> hmmm that is weird to have only an 8.37 average of 5 and an 8.7 average of 1000
> 
> My pb average of 1000 is literally 10.62, although, to be fair, if I would stop doing CN solves in the middle of them it would be around 9.8.
> 
> My PB average of 5 is 8.14.


this is just oncam, and i dont see anyreason kian would lie


PetrusQuber said:


> The Roux vs. CFOP debate is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> Recently, a lot of threads have been hijacked with debates about which method one should use. It usually starts with a beginner asking for advice—then somebody responds with something along the lines of "use CFOP, it's the best". Other people chime in, either saying "no, use x method" or "use...
> ...


why


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> hmmm that is weird to have only an 8.37 average of 5 and an 8.7 average of 1000
> 
> My pb average of 1000 is literally 10.62, although, to be fair, if I would stop doing CN solves in the middle of them it would be around 9.8.
> 
> My PB average of 5 is 8.14.


That's YT, he has a 7.30 Ao5 PB.



mukerflap said:


> so? my statement still stands. it is ytuwr by almost a second


8.37 - Kian
8.94 - Feliks
.57 difference isn't almost a second lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

Guys it doesn’t matter. All methods can go decently fast, and speedsolving methods will go to the point where most people won’t dream of going. So all I can say is, use what you find most fun. Even if a method is harder than another method, if you find it fun - use it. And anyway, we won’t know which methods are better till we reach the limits. This started with @mukerflap saying switch to Roux and get sub 20 instantly. This is clearly false, stop posting uselessly like that.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> feliks is undeniably world class and i consider him a good source. but anyway v



Feliks is a good source but not a perfect source



mukerflap said:


> so? my statement still stands. it is ytuwr by almost a second



You act like it's the only one close. And that's just YT



mukerflap said:


> why



Because you aren't making sense and are making the exact same points over and over. Also because it's raining on Silgo's thread. Speaking of which,




Spoiler



Sub-23 Ao100 I'm gonna win


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> then do you mean z U'? thats what i meant by L moves


During F2L literally no one does that. Its also quite fast to do RUL algs with a rotation then RUD, especially since Z, is by far the fastest rotation.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly





PetrusQuber said:


> That’s not how things work... Even if Roux is better for OH, he would lose all his skills gained from 2H CFOP and have to start over.
> 
> Anyway, good luck! I don’t do OH much but I average 24 so I might join.





WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nah though roux is good for OH OH M-Slices are hard to get used to.





ProStar said:


> Will. You. Please. Shut. Up.





mukerflap said:


> i keep it 100





ProStar said:


> There is no solid evidence that Roux is better for OH than CFOP. Of all records in all 3x3 events, only one has been set with Roux, with almost all of them with CFOP. I'm not saying CFOP is better, but until you have some *solid objective evidence*, please stop making *biased and untruthful claims*. You are saying that Roux is better, where it is actually your opinion and you don't have any evidence. The only thing remotely close to evidence you have submitted is Kian's times, but *this isn't proof*. In 1982, CFOP existed, but the fastest solvers used corners first. Does that mean that CF is the best method? No. And we can say that because we have *objective proof* that CF isn't as good as CFOP, while no one has proof that Roux is better than CFOP or vice versa.
> 
> What annoys me most about your posts is that instead of *giving facts and comparing objectively*, you state your opinion. Stating your opinion isn't a problem, but *stating it as fact* is.





Micah Morrison said:


> I have a really hard time believing that Kian has an 8.72 ao1000 OH. If you go to his WCA profile almost all his averages were 11's and then he got one 9.5 average. How can you say cfop was not built for oh when the TOP 2 OFFICIAL AVERAGES IN THE WORLD were with CFOP?!?!?! Maybe Kian is legit and does have an 8.72 ao1000 blah blah blah, but you cannot say cfop is not built for OH when is has the world records. Maybe Roux is better for OH than CFOP, but CFOP is certainly a great OH method as well, considering CFOP users have the top 2 averages in the world.





Nmile7300 said:


> While Roux might be better, there is no way to prove it. Also, even if it is better (Which is highly possible), your claim that switching to Roux would "instantly" make Owen sub 20 is ridiculous.





Micah Morrison said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not arguing that CFOP is better than Roux for OH. I think Roux likely has better potential. I'm just sick of people saying CFOP is a garbage method for OH when the top two official averages were done with CFOP.





AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Corners first had the best average in the world in the 1980s but that doesn’t mean it was good for speedsolving





ProStar said:


> CFOP TPS ceiling is much higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> It does and the only bit of his evidence that is slightly off is the cross move count





Sub1Hour said:


> I would also like to mention that if roux automatically makes you great at OH then why does sean only have a 14 official avg? We all know that he is world-class for 2H but he is objectively worse at OH then Keaton who uses CFOP. Just because you know roux does not mean it makes you better than CFOP solvers at OH. For example, Keaton has a 7.28 official avg for 2H while Sean has a 5.98. By your logic, sean should crush Keaton in oh right? I mean, it's not like CFOP solvers can be faster than roux solvers at OH if they are worse then said roux solver at 2H. Once sean can get an 11 official avg and a 7 single, then we can talk about CFOP being an awful OH method.





ProStar said:


> That's another thing; mukerflap is saying that if you use Roux for OH you will automatically be good, which is even more ridiculous than claiming it's undoubtably better than CFOP.





Nmile7300 said:


> All right. I'm sorry I got so heated. I have edited the post. I still stand by the fact that there is no way to prove a "best method" for either OH or 3x3.





Sub1Hour said:


> Agreed. It's hard to make that case when the Roux poster child doesn't even break top wr400 OH with a wr3 3x3 avg.





fun at the joy said:


> (according to the wiki)
> 
> CFOP OLL Average: 9.7 HTM
> CFOP PLL Average: 11.8 HTM (Idk about that but definitely <13
> ...





ProStar said:


> I don't think times prove anything; Roux has a smaller sample size. I just think his claims are stupid, illogical, and ridiculous.





Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah. Even when someone switches from beginners method to something advanced, it still takes a while to get used to it.





fun at the joy said:


> There is no proof for anyone's PBs, no proof for Max Parks Ao1000 PB.
> You just have to believe them and I really don't understand why people don't believe Kian.
> Remember he has competed in 21 rounds of OH since 2018, someone like Max Park has 71 Averages.
> The argument "Why doesn't he have at least a sub-9.5 Ao5 or WR or whatever in comp then?" is just stupid.





ProStar said:


> I never said that it wasn't proof because it wasn't in comp or anything, I said it wasn't proof because one person's times doesn't show the potential of a method





ProStar said:


> Oh look you edited to your post.
> 
> Roux movecount is obviously better, but TPS ceiling is lower, making the speed not definitely better. You have to do rotations for FB unless you do LlU. You can't reach a higher TPS because lookahead is harder in Roux than in CFOP, and lookahead _does _matter for OH when you're going that fast. Feliks actually would have a lot of trouble with Roux since he doesn't use it, but anyway lookahead is(again) much harder with Roux than CFOP





fun at the joy said:


> Oh okay
> You meant that showing the best method's solvers PBs doesn't prove if one is better than the other method.
> It's still worth it to show that the best CFOP OH solver's OH Ao1000 is 1s worse than the WB which was set with Roux though.





ProStar said:


> Yeah, but I would like to go again to my reference about CF in the 1980s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fun at the joy said:


> Max Park has a 6.17 Comp Style Ao10000. Does he get sub-6.2 Averages in comp? Mostly not.





Sub1Hour said:


> Mostly is still better than not at all.





mukerflap said:


> 1 for 2H
> 
> 2 absolutely not, feliks had an average of 3.8 rotations in 5 example solves in his OH advanced example solves
> 
> ...





mukerflap said:


> proof TPS ceiling is lower in OH? FB literally requires 0 rotations of L moves ever. Roux lookahead is only a problem when going from SB to cmll, as planning FB+SS every solve or at least FB+DR is something kian already does, and lse lookahead is extremely easy, cmll to lse is very easy too





mukerflap said:


> because sean doesnt care about OH and does LSE wrong, why is coolms19 averaging the same as sean in OH while only being sub 14 2h?





Sub1Hour said:


> _BUT HE USES ROUX SO HE MUST BE WORLD CLASS AT OH RIGHT?_





mukerflap said:


> he would be if he did it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fun at the joy said:


> There are literally NO L moves in CFOP OH.





ProStar said:


> And OH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PetrusQuber said:


> The Roux vs. CFOP debate is getting out of hand
> 
> 
> Recently, a lot of threads have been hijacked with debates about which method one should use. It usually starts with a beginner asking for advice—then somebody responds with something along the lines of "use CFOP, it's the best". Other people chime in, either saying "no, use x method" or "use...
> ...





fun at the joy said:


> Feliks has a sub-9 Ao5 on yt.





Sub1Hour said:


> Say it with me, "Rotations do not make a solve automatically bad"
> 
> The only time that I use R moves (Righty OH) is during last layer. Look at solves from Keaton Ellis and notice what moves he uses and tell me for certain that the ergonomics for CFOP are bad.





AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> in the last few days I have done hundreds of leor solves OH and not once have I rotated during FB
> lookahead isn’t much worse just different and because anyone doing roux OH will be faster 2h and it’s not really relevant





mukerflap said:


> then do you mean z U'? thats what i meant by L moves
> 
> feliks is undeniably world class and i consider him a good source. but anyway v
> 
> ...





fun at the joy said:


> That's YT, he has a 7.30 Ao5 PB.
> 
> 
> 8.37 - Kian
> ...




Guys, can you please stop arguing?

We have proven 2 things:

1: CFOP is not terrible for OH

2: @mukerflap is a terrible arguer.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Guys, can you please stop arguing?
> 
> We have proven 2 things:
> 
> ...



3: I'm gonna beat you at OH (short-term)



ProStar said:


> Also because it's raining on Silgo's thread. Speaking of which,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> 1 prove it


Max Park's Average TPS (Round2 Thanks for the Invite 2018 (9.99 Ao5)) - 7.53 
Kian Mansour's Average TPS (Round2 Cubing under the Stars 2018 (10.87 Ao5)) - 5.47
Roux TPS > CFOP TPS? ... seems legit


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How about this
> 
> Why do CFOP solvers make up the majority of the world-class OH solvers if Roux is objectively better? Also, why has everyone not switched to roux yet if it's just so much better then CFOP?


Maybe because most cubers use cfop also lots of people are switching to rouxx


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> name the points i didnt answer and i will answer them. i left some out beacuse it was saying the same things as last time


Please answer why you said switching to Roux would automatically make you faster.
Also @pjk


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Maybe because most cubers use cfop also lots of people are switching to rouxx


And why exactly do most people use CFOP? I mean it's not like people want to use the method that is bad


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How about this
> 
> Why do CFOP solvers make up the majority of the world-class OH solvers if Roux is objectively better? Also, why has everyone not switched to roux yet if it's just so much better then CFOP?



Stupid argument, it's sample size. And why didn't everyone switch to CFOP back in the 1980s? It was in a magazine


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, it's cause your argument sucks. In fact, it's gotten even worse than when you started and you've changed it a bunch. And before you go all "no u" 3 year old on me, the only thing I've changed is that CFOP averages around 3 rotations instead of 2, which I offered an explanation for why I changed


Ok tell me what i changed


Sub1Hour said:


> How about this
> 
> Why do CFOP solvers make up the majority of the world-class OH solvers if Roux is objectively better? Also, why has everyone not switched to roux yet if it's just so much better then CFOP?
> 
> You also said that 8 was the average cross even though that's the maximum number of moves if you aren't CN


because more people use cfop. I say 8 moves beacuse at a higher level people make xcrosses/ influence first pair. if you were to make only cross, it would be less moves. And despite 99% of people using cfop 10% of top100 Ohaverage is roux users ( that i know of



fun at the joy said:


> Max Park's Average TPS (Round2 Thanks for the Invite 2018 (9.99 Ao5)) - 7.53
> Kian Mansour's Average TPS (Round2 Cubing under the Stars 2018 (10.87 Ao5)) - 5.47
> Roux TPS > CFOP TPS? ... seems legit


why do you mention those 2 specific averages? and max park has a faster average so of course it will be faster


PetrusQuber said:


> Please answer why you said switching to Roux would automatically make you faster.
> Also @pjk


beacuse roux is much easier to get sub 20 Oh with compared to cfop beacuse you dont need as good OH tps


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> beacuse roux is much easier to get sub 20 Oh with compared to cfop beacuse you dont need as good OH tps


Evidence?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Guys PLEASE STOP!

I got a PB OH single!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> what is so wrong with arguing its not like you have to look at this thread


Because this thread has gone so off topic. I want to do @Owen Morrison a favor and get the thread back to its original purpose.


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You avoided my point again. Answer me.


except i literally did but you didnt look at my message


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Guys PLEASE STOP!
> 
> I got a PB OH single!
> 
> View attachment 12187


Nice you will be sub me soon


----------



## Timoth3 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the entertainment everybody but can we please stop arguing? You have an opinion. That’s great. However, we are here to talk about what we love, cubing. Arguing over methods just makes you angry. Take a 5 minute break and take a chill pill. These arguments do not and will not matter.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

We should take this argument

*AND PUSH IT SOMEWHERE ELSE*


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Ok tell me what i changed



Before you said FB was RrU and didn't require rotations, and you later said it was RrUuFB. I don't recall specifics of others, but I'm sure at least a couple more could be found if I looked back in your posts



mukerflap said:


> And despite 99% of people using cfop 10% of top100 Ohaverage is roux users ( that i know of



Cherrypicked sample size



mukerflap said:


> why do you mention those 2 specific averages? and max park has a faster average so of course it will be faster



Random averages. And the times in the averages aren't different enough to make a 2 TPS difference, which shows your point about TPS being the same wrong



mukerflap said:


> beacuse roux is much easier to get sub 20 Oh with compared to cfop beacuse you dont need as good OH tps



You said earlier OH TPS is higher in Roux


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> except i literally did but you didnt look at my message


Still doesn’t explain how you said ‘literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly’
You said instantly there. It would take more time to reach sub 20 from a method not your main than to keep going with what you already have.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still doesn’t explain how you said ‘literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly’
> You said instantly there. It would take more time to reach sub 20 from a method not your main than to keep going with what you already have.





ProStar said:


> Before you said FB was RrU and didn't require rotations, and you later said it was RrUuFB. I don't recall specifics of others, but I'm sure at least a couple more could be found if I looked back in your posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sub1Hour said:


> We should take this argument
> View attachment 12188
> *AND PUSH IT SOMEWHERE ELSE*


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> Thanks for the entertainment everybody but can we please stop arguing? You have an opinion. That’s great.



I don't have a problem with Muk having an opinion that Roux is better for OH than CFOP. I have a problem when he says it is *definitely *better for OH without proof.



Timoth3 said:


> However, we are here to talk about what we love, cubing.



We are talking about cubing



Timoth3 said:


> Arguing over methods just makes you angry. Take a 5 minute break and take a chill pill. These arguments do not and will not matter.



I'm not angry, I'm trying to make Muk see he's wrong and that he shouldn't be stating opinions as fact


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Ok, if you are going to continue to talk about the OH method debate, do it here please https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/oh-method-debate.77482/#post-1371285


----------



## Timoth3 (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't have a problem with Muk having an opinion that Roux is better for OH than CFOP. I have a problem when he says it is *definitely *better for OH without proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn’t trying to say you are in the wrong. I just wanted the arguing to subside.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> I wasn’t trying to say you are in the wrong. I just wanted the arguing to subside.


We are done here, stop talking about this debate in this thread, this is just a quest thread and lets try and keep it that way from now on


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

I already tried to move on after my 2nd or 3rd post, when I had sufficiently proven my point to Muk. That being said, I don't really want to play the blame game right now.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

Hey @Owen Morrison, maybe you could give us some solve reconstructions for us to critique? Good luck on your journey to sub 20!

Another attempt at getting back on topic.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

@Owen Morrison I recommend creating a new thread, and abandoning this one. Change the title or something.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Hey @Owen Morrison, maybe you could give us some solve reconstructions for us to critique? Good luck on your journey to sub 20!
> 
> Another attempt at getting back on topic.


The problem is, I am already pretty fast at 3x3, so my solutions are efficient. I think the only thing wrong with my OH solves right now is my TPS and maybe fingertricks.

I might upload a video of my solve though for people to critique my fingertricks.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @Owen Morrison I recommend creating a new thread, and abandoning this one. Change the title or something.



Why? There's no reason we can't continue with the original purpose. Just look at my thread


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @Owen Morrison I recommend creating a new thread, and abandoning this one. Change the title or something.


Yeah good idea. Maybe copy and paste the stuff that you wrote having to do with your progress (Like your PB single)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

New OH PB single!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

Holy moly that's a lot of improvement!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Holy moly that's a lot of improvement!


I know I was shocked


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> View attachment 12189
> 
> New OH PB single!



Woah! Mine's 14.14


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I know I was shocked


Was there a skip? Or was it just lucky F2L cases?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Was there a skip? Or was it just lucky F2L cases?


The X cross and easy pair helped a lot, and easy OLL into a U perm.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

What’s the scramble?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> What’s the scramble?


Oh, sorry, I thought it was on the picture

U B' R L F2 R' U' B' D2 L D2 L U2 D2 L F2 R D2 R' U2


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought it was on the picture
> 
> U B' R L F2 R' U' B' D2 L D2 L U2 D2 L F2 R D2 R' U2



Woah, nice scramble. 15.92 and I'm rusty with CFOP


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> literally just switch to roux for OH and get it instantly


It actually makes me sad how arrogantly ignorant you are.

Arrogantly ignorant... That's fun to say!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It actually makes me sad how arrogantly ignorant you are.


Please don't start this again. (Not saying I disagree)


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Please don't start this again. (Not saying I disagree)


I don't want to. Let's not make four pages of junk five.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> New OH PB single!


On your 69th solve of the day


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What is special about 69?


Don’t answer this. Owen you don’t need to know.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> CFOP average movecount:60-50
> Roux average movecount: 40-55
> 
> CFOP: rotations
> ...


How can you all react negatively to this post? Roux is equal to or better than CFOP for OH. The thing is that most people don't train enough with roux within OH to make it good. Lower move count is very good for the event and recognition isn't as much of an issue as with 2H because of slower TPS. As a CFOP user, I believe that roux is better proportionally to CFOP for OH. CFOP still has a solid argument within 3x3 in my opinion though. murkerflap made some valid points.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> Don’t answer this. Owen you don’t need to know.


You will know when you know. When you do, you will never be the same.



Spoiler



You will figure it out when you take your first health class


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> How can you all react negatively to this post? Roux is equal to or better than CFOP for OH. The thing is that most people don't train enough with roux within OH to make it good. Lower move count is very good for the event and recognition isn't as much of an issue as with 2H because of slower TPS. As a CFOP user, I believe that roux is better proportionally to CFOP for OH. CFOP still has a solid argument within 3x3 in my opinion though. murkerflap made some valid points.



I never said Roux was bad, but he had bad arguments and it *is not objectively better*. Imo it's better, but I don't have facts. It's just my opinion, but Muk has a problem with saying something's his opinion and not fact. Also, why did you do this? You're just starting the debate again...


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

OH Method Debate


What method is the best for OH?




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

May I say that I made a thread specifically for this topic that you should go on. This quest thread has seen enough and you are gonna give it a PTSD episode.

EDIT: Thanks Micah


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I never said Roux was bad, but he had bad arguments and it *is not objectively better*. Imo it's better, but I don't have facts. It's just my opinion, but Muk has a problem with saying something's his opinion and not fact. Also, why did you do this? You're just starting the debate again...


Sorry, just felt bad, didn't know much of the context. I saw that he made valid points and could see that people were reacting negatively to the post. Didn't mean to start a debate.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Sorry, just felt bad, didn't know much of the context. I saw that he made valid points and could see that people were reacting negatively to the post. Didn't mean to start a debate.


No worries, you did not start one.

although you could in the thread I made


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Day 2 is up! sorry I didn't have as much time for solves, I was too busy debating about OH methods


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2020)

All Roux vs. CFOP discussion, please move here:








Roux vs CFOP deathmatch


Lately I've noticed some growing animosity on the forums between users of different methods. This seems to rear it's ugly head most frequently in the new member intro or request for advice threads... "don't use CFOP, go straight for Roux, CFOP is boring and "anyone who uses CFOP is a...




www.speedsolving.com





No more discussion about these two can happen in this thread: Quest for sub 20 OH | Day 2 |


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

pjk said:


> All Roux vs. CFOP discussion, please move here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread is closed...
Also it’s a bad thread because they were hating on Petrus
And nobody hates on Petrus


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

pjk said:


> All Roux vs. CFOP discussion, please move here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't Roux vs. CFOP, it was everyone vs. Muk. Although of course this isn't the place for it, and we've transferred it over to the OH debate thread mostly


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

Day 3 is out, I had a ton of school today and I only had time for 35 solves.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Day 3 is out, I had a ton of school today and I only had time for 35 solves.


When does your school end? Mine ends tomorrow at midnight and that's when everything is dead. I've had like 0 time for solves today because I'm dumb and procrastinated, but hey, you can't procrastinate if you don't have any time left! 
What do you think feels better, getting a LL skip, or submitting the last assignment of the year?

(Ignore that I have been on the forums like all day I like to check and post in between assignments)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> When does your school end? Mine ends tomorrow at midnight and that's when everything is dead. I've had like 0 time for solves today because I'm dumb and procrastinated, but hey, you can't procrastinate if you don't have any time left!
> What do you think feels better, getting a LL skip, or submitting the last assignment of the year?
> 
> (Ignore that I have been on the forums like all day I like to check and post in between assignments)


Thursday is the last day, although I have finals until the 28th.

EDIT: oh, I think that between getting an LL skip and submitting my last assignment, having someone use my discount code feels the best.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thursday is the last day, although I have finals until the 28th.
> 
> EDIT: oh, I think that between getting an LL skip and submitting my last assignment, having someone use my discount code feels the best.


Gotta get those 5 cents am I right or am I right


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 19, 2020)

I still got loads of school, still a week until HALF TERM.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Day 4 is out.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Day 4 is out.


u forgot to change the title


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> having someone use my discount code feels the best.


Cmon guys we gotta get this mans (and this mans brother) his commission so he can get the extra most bestest 6x6


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I just got a new PB mean of 3 and average of 5! hopefully I get a sub 20 average of 5 soon.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 21, 2020)

Day 5 is out, my average of 200 for today was 25.33.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

Day 6 is out!



Spoiler: Day 6



Today I just did some solves.


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-21 (solving from 2020-05-21 08:13:26 to 2020-05-21 20:24:41)
avg of 100: 24.873

Time List:
790. 24.330 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U' B' U2 R F U' F L' R @2020-05-21 08:13:26 
791. 22.490 B U' B U2 L2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R F L R D' U' L2 F' @2020-05-21 08:14:23 
792. 19.340 L' F' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F R' D' L' B D2 @2020-05-21 08:15:17 
793. 30.330 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R B L D' B2 U F' @2020-05-21 08:16:07 
794. 24.570 F' U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 D' L B' U2 L2 U R' @2020-05-21 08:17:39 
795. 22.810 L2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D F L2 U' L2 B L' D2 U F @2020-05-21 08:26:04 
796. 26.060 R L' B' L' D' F' L D R' F2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U @2020-05-21 13:14:43 
797. 22.440 L B2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F L' R2 D B2 U' L D2 @2020-05-21 13:15:44 
798. 25.700 B2 D B2 R F B' R' B' R2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 @2020-05-21 13:16:40 
799. 23.170 F' D B2 D R L2 D' U2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R L B' R' @2020-05-21 13:17:31 
800. 25.070 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 L D2 R D' L B F L D2 B' R @2020-05-21 13:18:26 
801. 24.920 U R' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 R' F2 R2 D U R' B @2020-05-21 13:40:30 
802. 26.660 L D' L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B F' R' B' U' L' R2 @2020-05-21 13:41:19 
803. DNF(20.740) B2 U L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R F2 U' B' D B' L2 F2 U2 @2020-05-21 13:42:11 
804. 48.650 F' R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B' L' B' U' L' R B F D @2020-05-21 13:43:25 
805. 18.520 L' B' D B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' D' R B D2 L' @2020-05-21 13:44:44 
806. 27.650 L2 B' D2 R' U2 L F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D2 R U' R' D' B2 U2 B U2 @2020-05-21 14:21:00 
807. 22.200 U' B L U2 L' B R2 L2 U' B' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 @2020-05-21 14:21:45 
808. 32.100 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D L R' B D L D @2020-05-21 14:22:28 
809. 24.950 B U F2 L2 B2 L2 F L D' F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 @2020-05-21 14:23:32 
810. 24.250 F L2 F2 U2 D B R' U' F' R U2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R F2 @2020-05-21 14:24:26 
811. 24.310 R U' B L2 D2 R' F' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 R' @2020-05-21 14:41:58 
812. 21.880 B' U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L' D B' L D L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-21 14:42:47 
813. 24.700 D R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L' B2 L' F' L R F D' @2020-05-21 15:20:55 
814. 28.071 D2 L D L2 D' R2 D U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' L D R F L2 D' @2020-05-21 15:23:16 
815. 27.496 B2 U2 D' B2 R D2 R' F L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' D' B @2020-05-21 15:24:14 
816. 34.940 F' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U' R' B U' B2 U' F' @2020-05-21 15:25:00 
817. 22.866 L' D F' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F R' B U2 L2 U' R D2 @2020-05-21 15:25:52 
818. 27.320 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B L' R2 B' U L B' L' @2020-05-21 15:26:33 
819. 24.963 L U F' U2 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U B D R B' @2020-05-21 15:27:16 
820. 25.959 L2 B U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L U' R' B2 F D' @2020-05-21 15:27:57 
821. 28.990 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R F2 L' D U B' L' B2 L' @2020-05-21 15:55:23 
822. 35.830 L U' B' D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R B R' U L F2 L @2020-05-21 15:57:29 
823. 35.260 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L' U L2 R' F U B2 D L2 U @2020-05-21 15:58:46 
824. 23.450 F' R' F R2 D L' B L' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' @2020-05-21 16:01:13 
825. 19.040 D2 B U2 R F' R' B' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' B' D' @2020-05-21 16:53:52 
826. 18.810 U2 L' U F' B R2 U L R2 B2 D F2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' R' @2020-05-21 16:57:13 
827. 21.970 B R2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U' F L' F2 R2 D' F2 L D2 @2020-05-21 16:59:29 
828. 32.410 U L2 F2 B L' F' D' U2 F U2 F L2 B2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B L' @2020-05-21 17:01:00 
829. 24.470 D' R' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 U B' R B F D' R2 F2 R2 @2020-05-21 17:02:11 
830. 26.060 U B' R F2 U L2 U L D R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 @2020-05-21 17:03:01 
831. 21.290 L' F U2 D' B L F' U2 D F2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 B D2 @2020-05-21 17:03:52 
832. 29.110 B2 F L2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B U L' D2 L' D' R2 @2020-05-21 17:05:02 
833. 21.620 B' D' F' L' U' D2 B L U2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R F2 L F2 D' B' @2020-05-21 17:13:07 
834. 24.960 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R' B' U' F2 L' F' L F' @2020-05-21 17:13:08 
835. 22.360 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' D' F' U' R D B' L U' L2 @2020-05-21 17:13:15 
836. 24.800 L U2 R2 F U R' U2 F' R' U2 F' D2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 F2 @2020-05-21 17:13:17 
837. 34.000 D F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R' F L' B' L2 R' U2 F' U' @2020-05-21 17:14:29 
838. 24.340 F' R' U2 L B2 R U2 R B2 R2 F2 R U B' F L' U F2 U2 R F' @2020-05-21 17:15:56 
839. 26.730 U B U' L D2 B2 L2 F' R F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 @2020-05-21 17:16:57 
840. 29.780 D F' L D R U2 B U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 @2020-05-21 17:19:01 
841. 31.920 U2 R' F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 R U' R F R2 D' L' @2020-05-21 17:20:08 
842. 21.010 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F R2 D B2 D L U2 R2 F U' F2 R' @2020-05-21 17:22:13 
843. 26.000 U R2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' R U' R' D2 L' @2020-05-21 17:23:14 
844. 24.530 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 D F L2 U' R' B2 F2 U' L F @2020-05-21 17:24:44 
845. 26.360 L' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U L2 R' B' F' R F' R2 F' U' @2020-05-21 17:25:47 
846. 20.350 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U F' U R B' L D2 @2020-05-21 17:27:19 
847. 27.910 B U' L2 U' B' L F D2 L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' @2020-05-21 17:27:59 
848. 14.950 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L D B L2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' D B' @2020-05-21 17:29:13 
849. 23.300 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' B2 R' F' L F' U R F' @2020-05-21 17:53:14 
850. 20.110 L F2 D2 R F2 L R2 F2 U2 L R F U2 L' R' B2 L' D' R B @2020-05-21 17:53:21 
851. 18.790 F' R U R' D2 R' B' D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 D2 L' U' B @2020-05-21 17:53:28 
852. 23.530 R2 F2 U' L' B L' U2 B' D' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B U2 @2020-05-21 17:54:18 
853. 22.720 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 D' U' F U R2 B2 D F' D R' D F @2020-05-21 17:55:51 
854. 30.960 F D L D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 U' L' U' B L2 B R' @2020-05-21 17:57:13 
855. 26.510 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R D U2 B2 U2 L F U' R' @2020-05-21 17:58:47 
856. 24.640 R2 D' L F' U B2 L' U2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D @2020-05-21 18:00:10 
857. 18.080 F2 D2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L R2 D U F R U B' F' @2020-05-21 18:01:11 
858. 25.140 B L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L R2 U B' R' F' R @2020-05-21 18:06:14 
859. 23.230 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 B L2 D' R B2 U L R' F2 @2020-05-21 18:09:13 
860. 20.070 L' D L' U' R' U F' B L' U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' B2 L2 U2 F @2020-05-21 18:12:25 
861. 28.730 R' U' L' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' B L D2 U' L U2 F' @2020-05-21 18:13:32 
862. 29.830 F2 U F' B' U F2 D L D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' @2020-05-21 18:14:48 
863. 20.310 F' R2 F2 U' R2 L U F U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 L' @2020-05-21 18:22:45 
864. 28.110 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 L' F' U B2 R D2 F' U2 R' @2020-05-21 18:27:34 
865. 23.810 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B' R' U' R U L' D B' L2 R @2020-05-21 18:32:11 
866. 31.690 D2 R2 F L2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B L2 U2 L' B' D' L2 F U2 @2020-05-21 18:33:08 
867. 30.510 F2 B R2 U2 L' F2 U' R' B' D' F R2 U2 F L2 F B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 @2020-05-21 18:34:23 
868. 22.020 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F D F2 U' L B2 F2 @2020-05-21 18:36:08 
869. 26.020 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' D' F2 L2 U' B2 R D F' @2020-05-21 18:39:53 
870. 23.080 F D' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F' L' U' L2 D2 B R F' @2020-05-21 18:41:29 
871. 23.880 L F' B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U F2 U R2 F' L D2 B2 D2 L' B D2 @2020-05-21 18:42:45 
872. 22.340 U D2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B L2 D L' U' B U' L @2020-05-21 18:44:19 
873. 22.340 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B' F' D L2 B' L' R' D' R' U' @2020-05-21 18:45:46 
874. 19.790 D2 F U' B2 U2 F R U2 R2 D2 F' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' R' B @2020-05-21 18:47:47 
875. 18.080 L' B' D2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 D F' D F' U R' F' @2020-05-21 18:49:13 
876. 26.120 D' B D F U L F' B2 L U2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D L @2020-05-21 18:50:12 
877. 19.080 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' F R' F D' L2 U L' F D' R' @2020-05-21 18:53:51 
878. 21.250 U' D' F2 L2 D' B R D B2 L2 B2 L F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 @2020-05-21 18:55:20 
879. 26.260 L' U' B' R D B2 U F' L F R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 L' @2020-05-21 18:56:19 
880. 25.900 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D R' D L B' F R' B' U B2 D' @2020-05-21 18:59:22 
881. 29.560 F2 R' F U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D' U B' R D2 B' F R2 @2020-05-21 20:24:08 
882. 18.180 D2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D R' F' R D B' L' U' B' L2 @2020-05-21 20:24:22 
883. 20.080 L' F R' D' L' U L' R2 F L2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R D' @2020-05-21 20:24:23 
884. 24.080 L U' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R' F L D' R' F D' U @2020-05-21 20:24:24 
885. 24.980 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D F L F' U2 F' D' B2 D' @2020-05-21 20:24:27 
886. 28.870 R F' L2 U' B2 U' R2 D U L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U F2 L D' R2 D2 L @2020-05-21 20:24:27 
887. 23.570 U F2 D F R' F2 D F2 D' B2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 @2020-05-21 20:24:38 
888. 17.650 D L' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D L B' U F2 L2 R2 F2 @2020-05-21 20:24:47 
889. 29.970 B U' F' U' L' D2 B' R D F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' @2020-05-21 20:24:41


I also did some racing on cubngtime so these aren't all the solves.



After the first week I will start updating this weekly so I don't clog anything.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

I decided to at least try to switch to YruRU for OH, it really seem like a much better method to me for OH.


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to at least try to switch to YruRU for OH, it really seem like a much better method to me for OH.



Hehe now I shall win


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to at least try to switch to YruRU for OH, it really seem like a much better method to me for OH.


Good luck, I recommend watching Cuberstache's vids for tutorial and Devagio's if you need further assistance. Make sure to write down EVERYTHING because you will instantly forget it.

Part one


----------



## Cuberstache (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to at least try to switch to YruRU for OH, it really seem like a much better method to me for OH.


Yoooo awesome! Good luck! Can you do the method already?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Yoooo awesome! Good luck! Can you do the method already?


Yes, I can, but not without looking at the CP stuff. Also, I am really confused about how to solve EO with YruRU.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, I can, but not without looking at the CP stuff. Also, I am really confused about how to solve EO with YruRU.


You'll get used to CP eventually. As for EO, use this. It gives all the cases if DB is good and there aren't 8 bad edges (i.e. using pEO). Try to learn them like F2L algs: intuitively, seeing the setups to the nice cases.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 22, 2020)

*BRIGGS*


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> You'll get used to CP eventually. As for EO, use this. It gives all the cases if DB is good and there aren't 8 bad edges (i.e. using pEO). Try to learn them like F2L algs: intuitively, seeing the setups to the nice cases.


How do I go about finding the algs intuitively? Is there anything I should look for?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How do I go about finding the algs intuitively? Is there anything I should look for?


There are a few algs used to do EO, while the other moves are setting up to those. I'll cover them in my tutorial part 3 but here's the quick version

(r *U r*) flips UF, UR, RF, DF
(r U2 R2 *U r*) flips UF, RF, RB, DF (changing R2 to r2 does the same from the back, UB-RF-RD-DB)
(r' U' r2 *U r*) flips UF, UL, UB, RF, RB, DF

Then for each case just figure out how the setup works


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Day 7 is out, I learned how to solve with the YruRU method. Now I am going to be working on efficient EO and planning CP line in under 15 seconds.

Also, how are you supposed to plan CP line in inspection when you don't already have two corners solved? it seems impossible to me.


----------



## mukerflap (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Day 7 is out, I learned how to solve with the YruRU method. Now I am going to be working on efficient EO and planning CP line in under 15 seconds.
> 
> Also, how are you supposed to plan CP line in inspection when you don't already have two corners solved? it seems impossible to me.


because its the best oh method


----------



## Devagio (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Day 7 is out, I learned how to solve with the YruRU method. Now I am going to be working on efficient EO and planning CP line in under 15 seconds.
> 
> Also, how are you supposed to plan CP line in inspection when you don't already have two corners solved? it seems impossible to me.


It’s awesome that you’re brave enough to venture through unexplored territory, best of luck with the method! It’s going to be challenging, but it certainly is also a lot of fun.

One way of dealing with cases when you do not have DL corners solved is to try to find a 1-mover or a 2-mover that solves a pair or DL corners, and track where every other corner moves to before beginning to trace CP (it’s not as bad as it sounds). As far as I’m aware, Cuberstache uses this approach.

Another way of handling this situation is to pretend that the corner supposed to be solved in DFL is the corner currently in DFL and do the usual tracing. Then see which corner to swap with the DFL corner and set it up UBR, while setting up the corner supposed to go to DFL an F or F’ away. I use this approach.

The first approach is usually more efficient, while the second approach is more inspection-friendly. I believe that if the DL corners are 1 move away from being solved, the first approach is worth it. But if they are 2 (or more) moves away, the second approach is a good retreat.

If you’re x2 y neutral, you’ll probably be fine with just using the first approach, though it will take a bunch of practice. If you are x2 y2 neutral (I totally recommend x2 y2), you’ll find a lot of 2-move optimals for solved DL, and maybe even 3-move optimals once in a while; so you’ll probably be better off checking out the second option and using it as and when necessary.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Devagio said:


> It’s awesome that you’re brave enough to venture through unexplored territory, best of luck with the method! It’s going to be challenging, but it certainly is also a lot of fun.
> 
> One way of dealing with cases when you do not have DL corners solved is to try to find a 1-mover or a 2-mover that solves a pair or DL corners, and track where every other corner moves to before beginning to trace CP (it’s not as bad as it sounds). As far as I’m aware, Cuberstache uses this approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!



Devagio said:


> Another way of handling this situation is to pretend that the corner supposed to be solved in DFL is the corner currently in DFL and do the usual tracing. Then see which corner to swap with the DFL corner and set it up UBR, while setting up the corner supposed to go to DFL an F or F’ away. I use this approach.


I was a little confused by this method of doing it, it seems a little easier than the 1st way, but I can't really understand what the steps to this are, do you mind explaining just this part again?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 23, 2020)

Good luck! If you want to get the most out of Briggs you're gonna want to learn how to track CP through FB (you can learn that from this website https://johnli0135.github.io/2GR/CPLine/CPLine.html). Also, it is definitely a fun thing to do but ultimately it's faster to skip the CP step and learn ZBLL eventually but until then enjoy! CP methods are really fun!


----------



## Devagio (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> 
> I was a little confused by this method of doing it, it seems a little easier than the 1st way, but I can't really understand what the steps to this are, do you mind explaining just this part again?


Perhaps an example would help.
Scramble: R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' L' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' B U2 

In my orientation scheme (W/Y top, G/B front) there are no solved DL corners or even 1 move to solved corners for that matter. I see that Yellow-Red in DL would be a decent idea for some reason so I start inspecting:
y2 // putting the green red yellow corner in DBL.
The corner that is supposed to be in DFL (i.e. the blue red yellow corner) is in DBR. The corner in DFL currently is White red green, which is 4 in my numbering scheme. So, I will assume that the blue red yellow corner is 4.
Now, I’ll do the normal tracing:
5 and 6 are friends, in UFR and UBR. Since UFR is an even location, the beginner tracing path is DBR>DFR>ignoreUFR>ignoreUBR>UBL>UFL.
Thus, the corner order is *“4”*>3>2>1.
Now, in this corner order, 1-3 can be swapped, 2-4 can be swapped, or 5-6 can be swapped. Since the real 4 is stuck in DFL, we will use the 2-4 swap. 

S // a random move that doesn’t affect corners
R // sets up the blue red yellow corner an F away from being solved
U // sets up 2 in UBR
F // solves DL corners

Thus, our CP-line solution is y2 S R U F.

I hope this made sense. The steps are:
0. Come to an orientation where DBL corner is solved.
1. Assume the actual DFL corner is the corner currently stuck in DFL spot.
2. Do usual tracing.
3. Set up the actual DFL corner an F or an F’ away from being solved.
4. Set up the swap partner of the corner stuck in DFL to UBR.
5. Do F or F’.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Perhaps an example would help.
> Scramble: R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' L' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' B U2
> 
> In my orientation scheme (W/Y top, G/B front) there are no solved DL corners or even 1 move to solved corners for that matter. I see that Yellow-Red in DL would be a decent idea for some reason so I start inspecting:
> ...


Thank you so much for the very detailed example!

The only thing I didn't understand was how just an F move can swap 2 and 4, I though using a 3 move trigger was needed to swap 2 pieces. I might have just learned YruRU the wrong way though.


----------



## Devagio (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thank you so much for the very detailed example!
> 
> The only thing I didn't understand was how just an F move can swap 2 and 4, I though using a 3 move trigger was needed to swap 2 pieces. I might have just learned YruRU the wrong way though.


The three move triggers are basically 4-cycles that we interpret as 2-cycles (or in other words, swaps). A similar thing can be done with a single F move if your DL corners aren’t solved, though a lot of the flexibility is gone since there’s only one pair you can swap and only two ways (F or F’) you can do that. Though, it doesn’t matter how it works really, just memorise that it does.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Thanks so much to everyone who has been supporting me as I switch to a new method, especially @Devagio for helping me learn it. 

I just got a very consistent mid 32 OH average of 5 with YruRU! and I only had one CP error, where I used to get a CP error almost all of the time before Devagio helped me.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 25, 2020)

Good job dude!


----------



## Devagio (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who has been supporting me as I switch to a new method, especially @Devagio for helping me learn it.
> 
> I just got a very consistent mid 32 average of 5 with YruRU! and I only had one CP error, where I used to get a CP error almost all of the time before Devagio helped me.
> 
> View attachment 12296


That’s amazing! 
You didn’t mention OH so I thought it was 2H Ao5 which is impressive too, till I had a look at the screenshot; sick improvement!
Also, it’s okay to make CP errors in the start; since you don’t know 2GLL, you’ll end up with OCLL>PLL instead of OCLL>EPLL; which is not too bad. Your accuracy will improve much quicker than you learning all 2GLLs, so it’ll work out fine


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Devagio said:


> That’s amazing!
> You didn’t mention OH so I thought it was 2H Ao5 which is impressive too, till I had a look at the screenshot; sick improvement!




Thanks! Yeah it was OH, I don't plan on practicing YruRU two handed because I am not going to be using it for 2h.



Devagio said:


> Also, it’s okay to make CP errors in the start; since you don’t know 2GLL, you’ll end up with OCLL>PLL instead of OCLL>EPLL; which is not too bad. Your accuracy will improve much quicker than you learning all 2GLLs, so it’ll work out fine


That's true, I assume my accuracy will be around 99% by the time I finish 2GLL.


----------



## Devagio (May 31, 2020)

Hey, curious about your progress there. How is it coming along?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

It seems to be going along pretty well, I average around 30 OH with YruRU. The main problem I have is that it takes me 30+ seconds to inspect and I am not sure how to lower that.


----------



## Devagio (May 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It seems to be going along pretty well, I average around 30 OH with YruRU. The main problem I have is that it takes me 30+ seconds to inspect and I am not sure how to lower that.


If you haven't had much experience with blindfolded tracing, I can imagine the inspection being a difficult thing to improve at. Though 30+ seconds seems like a lot, there's definitely something you can work on to instantly reduce that time.
Could you let me know you approximate splits?
a. Find a starting orientation
b. Find 5 & 6, and recall the circlet.
c. Find 4 and Trace, getting 2 numbers
d. Recall swap and locate swap pieces and DL edge
e. Figure out CP execution
f. Add appropriate wide moves to better place DL edge
g. Predict centres and prepare to trace an FB edge (optional)
I'd guess mine are a-3s, b-2s, c-2s, d-1s, e-2s, f-2s, g-2s


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

Devagio said:


> If you haven't had much experience with blindfolded tracing, I can imagine the inspection being a difficult thing to improve at. Though 30+ seconds seems like a lot, there's definitely something you can work on to instantly reduce that time.
> Could you let me know you approximate splits?
> a. Find a starting orientation
> b. Find 5 & 6, and recall the circlet.
> ...


I think my biggest issue is not knowing what circlets are, I think someone has tried to explain them to me before but I couldn't really understand. I thought I was supposed to mentally swap pieces based on the position of 5 and 6.


----------



## Devagio (May 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think my biggest issue is not knowing what circlets are, I think someone has tried to explain them to me before but I couldn't really understand. I thought I was supposed to mentally swap pieces based on the position of 5 and 6.


The thing is, over time you'll realise that there are only 30 possible places corners 5 and 6 can be in. So, you just memorise a circlet for each of the 30 cases. That way, you won't need to mentally swap pieces, which is certainly time consuming.
For example, if you have 5 in UFL and 6 in DBR, you can either use the beginner way and swap DBR with UBL and UFR with UBR and trace the thread; or you can simply remember that when 5 is in UFL and 6 is in DBR, you need to trace UBL>UFR>UBR>DFR. It sort of forms a lightning bolt on the cube, that's how I picture and remember it. So whenever you see 5 is in UFL and 6 is in DBR, just recall "lightnng bolt". Then look for corner 4. Suppose corner 4 is in UBR. Thus, the three numbers that decide the swap will be DFR>UBL>UFR (notice how once we reached DFR, we "circled" back to UBL, hence the name circlets). Over time, instead of tracing 3 numbers, you will trace only two, and the last one will be the only corner remaining. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

Devagio said:


> The thing is, over time you'll realise that there are only 30 possible places corners 5 and 6 can be in. So, you just memorise a circlet for each of the 30 cases. That way, you won't need to mentally swap pieces, which is certainly time consuming.
> For example, if you have 5 in UFL and 6 in DBR, you can either use the beginner way and swap DBR with UBL and UFR with UBR and trace the thread; or you can simply remember that when 5 is in UFL and 6 is in UBR, you need to trace UBL>UFR>UBR>DFR. It sort of forms a lightning bolt on the cube, that's how I picture and remember it. So whenever you see 5 is in UFL and 6 is in UBR, just recall "lightnng bolt". Then look for corner 4. Suppose corner 4 is in UBR. Thus, the three numbers that decide the swap will be DFR>UBL>UFR (notice how once we reached DFR, we "circled" back to UBL, hence the name circlets). Over time, instead of tracing 3 numbers, you will trace only two, and the last one will be the only corner remaining. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks! That does make sense, so should I just do lots of solves and try to gradually memorize the circlets?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 9, 2020)

I decided to change this thread to updates of all the events I am currently working on. Week 3 is out for OH, and Week 1 is out for Mega.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 9, 2020)

Firstly have you started 2GLL if you haven’t you should as this method isnt viable without it.

secondly I think that it would be better to use leor as doing CP is an extra step with little benefit (only a slightly better LL) and it kills your inspection time.


Good luck with your improvement with whatever method you want to use though, and well done on the insane mega improvemen.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 9, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Firstly have you started 2GLL if you haven’t you should as this method isnt viable without it.
> 
> secondly I think that it would be better to use leor as doing CP is an extra step with little benefit (only a slightly better LL) and it kills your inspection time.
> 
> ...


Yes I have started 2GLL, I only know like 10 right now, but I will learn them a lot quicker once I am done with the circlets.

Thanks!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 9, 2020)

I just broke a lot of Mega pbs! This average of 12 is my first sub 1, and it has my PB avg of 5 (54.37) PB Mean of 3 (52.71) and PB single (51.02)



Spoiler: Avg of 12



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-09 (solving from 2020-06-09 13:17:41 to 2020-06-09 16:55:33)
avg of 12: 59.452

Time List:
524. 58.830 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-09 13:17:41 
525. 1:00.540 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-09 13:20:03 
526. 1:03.320 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-09 16:25:37 
527. 1:07.770 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-09 16:28:38 
528. 1:15.800 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-09 16:32:28 
529. 1:02.470 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-09 16:35:40 
530. 51.020 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-09 16:37:50 
531. 55.490 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-09 16:40:16 
532. 51.630 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-09 16:44:58 
533. 1:06.190 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-09 16:48:35 
534. 55.990 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-09 16:50:46 
535. 52.290 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-09 16:55:33


Also I am averaging around 1:00 to 1:03.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

I just broke a lot of Mega pbs! This average of 12 is my pb (57.97), and it has my PB single! (50.99)



Spoiler: Avg of 12



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-10 (solving from 2020-06-10 14:34:36 to 2020-06-10 15:25:59)
avg of 12: 57.972

Time List:
577. 51.660 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-10 14:34:36 
578. 57.660 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 14:34:33 
579. 1:06.780 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-10 14:34:27 
580. 53.890 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-10 14:34:42 
581. 56.140 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-10 14:34:46 
582. 1:03.080 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-10 14:37:02 
583. 59.130 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 14:39:37 
584. 55.800 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 14:41:58 
585. 50.990 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-10 14:44:35 
586. 1:02.930 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 14:47:24 
587. 59.430 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 15:23:45 
588. 1:00.000 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-10 15:25:59




What do I need to be able to say I am sub 1? Average of 50, 100, or something more?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just broke a lot of Mega pbs! This average of 12 is my pb (57.97), and it has my PB single! (50.99)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it partly depends on how quickly your improving if you continue at this rate an ao50 is fine because you will almost certainly get an ao100 soon. You should probably go for ao100 when your improvemen starts to slow.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 11, 2020)

i would say ao100 for slower events ao200-500 for 3x3, 2x2, pyra, skewb


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> i would say ao100 for slower events ao200-500 for 3x3, 2x2, pyra, skewb


I think 200 is not nearly enough for 2x2, pyra, and skewb. I think 1000 is needed. And for 3x3 I think 500 is fine but 1000 would be better.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol I get so many Megaminx PBs, from now on I will only update if I get big accomplishment, like this NEW PB SINGLE FIRST EVER SUB 50!!!!!


scramble is up top.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think 200 is not nearly enough for 2x2, pyra, and skewb. I think 1000 is needed. And for 3x3 I think 500 is fine but 1000 would be better.


the thing is, i dont have ao1000s because session glitch resets and stuff


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

I got a sub 1 average of 100 (59.86) and a 1:00.37 avg of 200 on Megaminx! I also got a pb single of 45.00!!


I will update my YruRU progress on Sunday.


Also, I added a poll up top on how long it will take me to get a sub 40 Megaminx single.



EDIT: If anyone wants to know why I have been improving so fast, it's because I have been doing so many Megaminx solves and practically no solves on any event besides Oh with YruRU.

I did 1:30 Megaminx solves today and 6 3x3 solves...lol.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got a sub 1 average of 100 (59.86) and a 1:00.37 avg of 200 on Megaminx! I also got a pb single of 45.00!!
> 
> 
> I will update my YruRU progress on Sunday.
> ...


Nice dude! I've been getting into megaminx recently as well and dropped my avg by 10 seconds! I honestly don't know why people don't like Mega, Its definitely in my top 5 favorite events, probably as number 4 behind squan 6x6 and 5x5 but ahead of 7x7. It's so fun to just solve, especially with freestyle!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nice dude! I've been getting into megaminx recently as well and dropped my avg by 10 seconds! I honestly don't know why people don't like Mega, Its definitely in my top 5 favorite events, probably as number 4 behind squan 6x6 and 5x5 but ahead of 7x7. It's so fun to just solve, especially with freestyle!


*Ahem* @u Cube 


_plz tell us why you hate Megaminx so much._


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

I decided to film and try to get a sub 50 Megaminx solve so I could prove that my times were legit, here it is:






Sorry for terrible quality I was filming with my trashy webcam.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to film and try to get a sub 50 Megaminx solve so I could prove that my times were legit, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but what was that red thingy you held?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Nice, but what was that red thingy you held?


lol it seems like everyone asks that question to Owen  It's a rechargeable hand warmer


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

New PB for the most Megaminx solves in a day for me. 150 solves.



I am averaging around 58 now with a 57.0 avg of 50.




Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-13 (solving from 2020-06-13 10:00:37 to 2020-06-13 21:28:40)
avg of 150: 58.939

Time List:
823. 59.620 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:00:37 
824. 1:01.480 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:04:05 
825. 58.940 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:07:00 
826. 1:06.260 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:11:41 
827. 59.320 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:14:11 
828. 59.530 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:17:57 
829. 1:02.990 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:22:52 
830. 1:07.580 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:25:09 
831. 1:01.940 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:28:35 
832. 54.350 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:30:44 
833. 54.680 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:33:17 
834. 1:05.360 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:36:07 
835. 59.430 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:39:37 
836. 57.110 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:42:54 
837. 57.130 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:45:32 
838. 1:03.150 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:48:24 
839. 59.600 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:51:25 
840. 1:02.430 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 10:54:05 
841. 59.400 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 10:57:29 
842. 58.740 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 11:01:53 
843. 1:02.740 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 11:05:48 
844. 54.560 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 11:08:24 
845. 59.560 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 11:20:48 
846. 1:05.440 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 11:25:29 
847. 54.380 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 11:42:43 
848. 57.750 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 11:44:51 
849. 1:00.290 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 11:47:55 
850. 57.010 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 11:52:20 
851. 58.910 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 12:03:57 
852. 55.280 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 12:06:45 
853. 58.990 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 12:27:29 
854. 1:05.850 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 12:31:39 
855. 49.260 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 12:35:44 
856. 1:05.310 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 12:39:12 
857. 55.660 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 12:41:22 
858. 1:06.000 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 12:45:07 
859. 1:02.740 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 12:47:22 
860. 49.750 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 13:05:20 
861. 1:02.520 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:14:20 
862. 58.410 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:18:02 
863. 57.470 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:23:43 
864. 57.050 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:27:24 
865. 53.750 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:30:11 
866. 1:06.640 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:33:57 
867. 52.980 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 13:36:53 
868. 1:01.820 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:41:32 
869. 55.860 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 13:43:39 
870. 52.660 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:47:54 
871. 58.890 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:51:27 
872. 54.290 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 13:54:37 
873. 57.890 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 13:57:57 
874. 54.790 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:01:26 
875. 58.460 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:09:21 
876. 59.080 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 14:12:39 
877. 1:05.420 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:17:08 
878. 57.100 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 14:19:40 
879. 1:01.120 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:22:28 
880. 59.380 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:26:11 
881. 55.750 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:29:15 
882. 52.960 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:33:09 
883. 54.040 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 14:41:28 
884. 47.580 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 14:51:09 
885. 58.400 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 14:54:19 
886. 59.300 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 14:57:57 
887. 53.590 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 15:01:31 
888. 53.910 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:31:00 
889. 57.300 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:31:07 
890. 58.990 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:31:10 
891. 51.630 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:31:19 
892. 1:02.530 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:31:39 
893. 49.410 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:32:05 
894. 59.600 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:31:58 
895. 59.930 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:32:01 
896. 1:07.400 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:32:01 
897. 1:01.880 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:32:09 
898. 59.320 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:38:37 
899. 57.790 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:43:41 
900. 54.750 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 16:50:29 
901. 55.160 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:52:45 
902. 54.470 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:56:01 
903. 1:00.860 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 16:58:51 
904. 1:00.540 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:08:24 
905. 52.060 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:10:42 
906. 49.290 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:13:01 
907. 54.640 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:14:59 
908. 56.040 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:17:12 
909. 1:04.510 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:20:02 
910. 1:01.630 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:22:21 
911. 55.720 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:24:43 
912. 56.710 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 17:26:53 
913. 57.690 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:29:14 
914. 56.490 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:31:14 
915. 58.710 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 17:37:24 
916. 1:05.050 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:12:48 
917. 1:00.820 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:40:08 
918. 58.990 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:44:06 
919. 58.540 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:47:47 
920. 57.080 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:50:37 
921. 57.000 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 18:53:00 
922. 54.690 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 18:53:08 
923. 59.860 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 18:55:42 
924. 1:06.220 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 18:58:02 
925. 1:03.310 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:01:56 
926. 57.960 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:04:58 
927. 1:03.850 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:07:14 
928. 1:01.350 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:09:07 
929. 58.190 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:11:33 
930. 56.630 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:13:23 
931. 1:08.980 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:15:04 
932. 52.800 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:18:18 
933. 1:02.890 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:20:22 
934. 1:01.080 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:22:47 
935. 59.480 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:24:55 
936. 56.040 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:25:01 
937. 59.340 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:26:44 
938. 1:01.030 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:29:01 
939. 54.250 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:32:06 
940. 1:05.490 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:37:09 
941. 58.560 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:40:31 
942. 1:02.660 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:42:41 
943. 57.640 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:44:48 
944. 1:04.660 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:46:44 
945. 58.200 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:48:52 
946. 58.610 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:50:42 
947. 1:10.040 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:52:42 
948. 57.920 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 19:54:39 
949. 48.460 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:56:35 
950. 1:08.690 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 19:58:15 
951. 58.800 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 20:00:16 
952. 59.970 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:05:44 
953. 1:02.560 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 20:26:23 
954. 59.700 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:30:51 
955. 53.590 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:34:42 
956. 1:00.530 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:37:12 
957. 59.390 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 20:39:42 
958. 1:07.310 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 20:42:44 
959. 59.110 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 20:46:14 
960. 1:00.930 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:52:50 
961. 59.050 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:54:36 
962. 1:00.470 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:56:52 
963. 57.600 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 20:59:06 
964. 59.630 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 21:02:22 
965. 1:01.730 R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 21:06:38 
966. 1:04.880 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 21:11:34 
967. 56.720 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 21:18:28 
968. 1:03.130 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-06-13 21:20:50 
969. 58.580 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 21:22:56 
970. 56.720 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-13 21:24:43 
971. 53.220 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-13 21:26:43 
972. 53.450 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-13 21:28:40


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 14, 2020)

Man, I wish I could improve at mega the way you are. I feel like I haven't had any improvement since Nats last year and you dropped 15 seconds in two weeks. This is incredible, keep up the good work!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I decided to film and try to get a sub 50 Megaminx solve so I could prove that my times were legit, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Micah turning a very sandy cube in the background


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Micah turning a very sandy cube in the background


lol Owen's laptop probably just distorts the audio. My Aosu WR M is everything but sandy


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

Week 4 for OH with YruRU is out and week 2 is out for Megaminx!

OH:

My goals with YruRU for next week is to memorize the rest of the circlets, and be able to consistently inspect CP in under 20 seconds.

Megaminx:

I did 100 solves today, and the average of 100 was 56.00 (rip sub 56) My goals for next week are to get a sub 52 average of 100, and get a sub 50 avg of 5 and possibly avg of 12. I would also like to memorize most of CP so I don't have to do the beginners way.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *Ahem* @u Cube
> 
> 
> _plz tell us why you hate Megaminx so much._


1. It's pretty much 3x3 but harder lookahead and doing f2l twice and you can only really use cfop (to get fast)
2. Scrambling takes forever
3. Tons of algs for LL
4. Idk why but i hate S2L
5. I'm allowed to have personal preference


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

u Cube said:


> 1. It's pretty much 3x3 but harder lookahead and doing f2l twice and you can only really use cfop (to get fast)
> 2. Scrambling takes forever
> 3. Tons of algs for LL
> 4. Idk why but i hate S2L
> 5. I'm allowed to have personal preference


Okay makes sense except for point 2, scrambling a Megaminx is not very hard at all. Katie Hull, someone who competes at competitions I go to can scramble a Megaminx in less than 10 seconds. It takes me around 15-20 seconds, which is much less than 5x5-7x7.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Okay makes sense except for point 2, scrambling a Megaminx is not very hard at all. Katie Hull, someone who competes at competitions I go to can scramble a Megaminx in less than 10 seconds. It takes me around 15-20 seconds, which is much less than 5x5-7x7.


My lack of practice probably makes me slow.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

I just got my first ever sub 45 Megaminx single! the time was 43.56.


Here is the scramble:
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

It was also fullstep.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just got my first ever sub 45 Megaminx single! the time was 43.56.
> 
> 
> Here is the scramble:
> ...


Now thats an epic gamer moment if I ever saw one



u Cube said:


> 1. It's pretty much 3x3 but harder lookahead and doing f2l twice and you can only really use cfop (to get fast)
> 2. Scrambling takes forever
> 3. Tons of algs for LL
> 4. Idk why but i hate S2L
> 5. I'm allowed to have personal preference


1. So you don't like hard events because they are just hard? And no, it's not just F2L Twice, especially if you use freestyle like me. Also, I'm pretty sure that the #1 megaminx solver in the UK uses roux on 3x3 so you're just wrong
2. Owen already covered it
3. You don't have to learn them to be sub-1. They are just optional and it also shows the dedication of those at the top like Juan Pablo and Phillip Lewicki
4. Try Bálint, it's more fun than Westlund IMO but I haven't done Westlund extensively yet.
5. Thats fair, I mean there are people that like pyraminx.



Spoiler



I actually have a lot of respect for world class pyraminx solvers, and as much as I trash the event it's impressive that people can solve it that fast.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 1. So you don't like hard events because they are just hard? And no, it's not just F2L Twice, especially if you use freestyle like me. Also, I'm pretty sure that the #1 megaminx solver in the UK uses roux on 3x3 so you're just wrong
> 2. Owen already covered it
> 3. You don't have to learn them to be sub-1. They are just optional and it also shows the dedication of those at the top like Juan Pablo and Phillip Lewicki
> 4. Try Bálint, it's more fun than Westlund IMO but I haven't done Westlund extensively yet.
> 5. Thats fair, I mean there are people that like pyraminx.



1. Actually it's more like F2L 4 times, although I imagine it would be less if you're more freestyle
3. True, Phillip didn't even know more than 4lll until a year or so ago iirc
4. I like Westlund better
5. Pyraminx is fun but tips are stupid


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 1. Actually it's more like F2L 4 times, although I imagine it would be less if you're more freestyle


I can't explain very well how freestyle is but if I could put it in words it's like doing big cube centers but you work on all of them at the same time and switch back and forth from center to center. It's kinda wacky but I love it since it feels so free.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Now thats an epic gamer moment if I ever saw one
> 
> 
> 1. So you don't like hard events because they are just hard? And no, it's not just F2L Twice, especially if you use freestyle like me. Also, I'm pretty sure that the #1 megaminx solver in the UK uses roux on 3x3 so you're just wrong
> ...


Ahhhh here's the classic response I get.
1. No I like hard events, just not megaminx, I really liked 6x6 for a while before mine exploded, and I also did BLD for awhile too. And I'm not well versed in methods for S2L so sorry I just do it intuitively similar to f2l. And I didn't say you couldn't get fast at megaminx using roux for 3x3, I said you can't use roux on megaminx *effectively* and I prefer Roux over CFOP style pairing, so that's what I meant by that.
2. Yeah, im a small brain
3. Ok fair point, just means you have to optimize F2l and S2l a lot more, but okay.
4. I'll look into it, like I said in reason 1 I don't know any specific method for S2l, just intuitive.
5. Haha tips suck

I don't want to turn this thread into an argument over whether megaminx is a good event or not, idc if you like megaminx, i just don't.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry I have been updating sooo much, but I got a new PB Megaminx single! 42.56. The main reason why I am excited about this is because it is under the State Record for Tennessee (43.36) 
Scramble is up top.

EDIT: I just turned that into a sub 1 50 average of 5! (also sub SR)


----------



## u Cube (Jun 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Sorry I have been updating sooo much, but I got a new PB Megaminx single! 42.56. The main reason why I am excited about this is because it is under the State Record for Tennessee (43.36) View attachment 12586
> Scramble is up top.
> 
> EDIT: I just turned that into a sub 1 50 average of 5! (also sub SR)


Woah nice, sub-40 soon I bet


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 16, 2020)

u Cube said:


> 1. It's pretty much 3x3 but harder lookahead and doing f2l twice and you can only really use cfop (to get fast)
> 2. Scrambling takes forever
> 3. Tons of algs for LL
> 4. Idk why but i hate S2L
> 5. I'm allowed to have personal preference





Owen Morrison said:


> Okay makes sense except for point 2, scrambling a Megaminx is not very hard at all. Katie Hull, someone who competes at competitions I go to can scramble a Megaminx in less than 10 seconds. It takes me around 15-20 seconds, which is much less than 5x5-7x7.





Sub1Hour said:


> 1. So you don't like hard events because they are just hard? And no, it's not just F2L Twice, especially if you use freestyle like me. Also, I'm pretty sure that the #1 megaminx solver in the UK uses roux on 3x3 so you're just wrong
> 2. Owen already covered it
> 3. You don't have to learn them to be sub-1. They are just optional and it also shows the dedication of those at the top like Juan Pablo and Phillip Lewicki
> 4. Try Bálint, it's more fun than Westlund IMO but I haven't done Westlund extensively yet.
> ...





ProStar said:


> 1. Actually it's more like F2L 4 times, although I imagine it would be less if you're more freestyle
> 3. True, Phillip didn't even know more than 4lll until a year or so ago iirc
> 4. I like Westlund better
> 5. Pyraminx is fun but tips are stupid


Well, I can do it too.

1. The lookahead isn't that hard, you just have to work on looking for different pieces as you are solving another (something I need to work on, too).
2. Megaminx scrambling isn't that hard and there are only 6 moves that you can even do, less than 3x3. (U, U', R++, R--, D++, D--)
3. 4LLL is only 18 algs, about 7 or 8 that are used regularly on 3x3.
4. I just do it, it's not that hard.
5:


Sub1Hour said:


> Thats fair, I mean there are people that like pyraminx skewb.


Skewb is the worst event, it's just a fact. Pyraminx is okay, but still not great because


ProStar said:


> tips are stupid



EDIT: Like @Sub1Hour I respect the people who are able to do it really fast, I just personally hate how the puzzle turns, and how hard it is to fingertrick.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, I can do it too.
> 
> 1. The lookahead isn't that hard, you just have to work on looking for different pieces as you are solving another (something I need to work on, too).
> 2. Megaminx scrambling isn't that hard and there are only 6 moves that you can even do, less than 3x3. (U, U', R++, R--, D++, D--)
> ...


Okay we can be done arguing now.



anyway I got a 45.25 Megaminx single on cam!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 3. 4LLL is only 18 algs, about 7 or 8 that are used regularly on 3x3.



4LLL is actually 39 algs just sayin


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 4LLL is actually 39 algs just sayin


You can do beginners CP.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 16, 2020)

Lol
The first 4 vote things have the same percentage


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Skewb is the worst event, it's just a fact.


this is objectively wrong skewb is considerably better than most events including every NxN


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 17, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> this is objectively wrong skewb is considerably better than most events including every NxN


Wow, your jokes are amazing!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

OOF so close.

I am finished with CP algs. I am learning 2 algs a day for Megaminx PLL, I am learning the EPs first.

Also, I decided to do my weekly updates on Friday because that works better for me.

EDIT: Also just got a pure sub 50 average of 5.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> View attachment 12694
> OOF so close.
> 
> I am finished with CP algs. I am learning 2 algs a day for Megaminx PLL, I am learning the EPs first.
> ...


Ah, I have seen you have chosen to join me and @CuberStache in the black sided gang. How are you liking the contrast? Also congrats on a new PB! I can't believe how fast that you have improved in megaminx, im sure that no one (aside from those on these forums) will be ready for you to start taking podiums in mega! What are your splits looking like as of right now?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Ah, I have seen you have chosen to join me and @CuberStache in the black sided gang. How are you liking the contrast? Also congrats on a new PB! I can't believe how fast that you have improved in megaminx, im sure that no one (aside from those on these forums) will be ready for you to start taking podiums in mega! What are your splits looking like as of right now?


Yup I decided to add black, my LL recog is so much better now! I sometimes have problems filtering it out in S2L, but that has gone away mostly.

My splits are:

17 F2L
27 S2L
8 LL

I have been working on my first S2L block a lot lately, it usually takes around 10 seconds which I think is to high for what I average.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

black sided gang for life!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

48.51 avg of 12!




Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-25 (solving from 2020-06-25 13:01:08 to 2020-06-25 15:12:38)
avg of 12: 48.516

Time List:
2049. 49.460 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-06-25 13:01:08 
2050. 40.650 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-25 13:12:55 
2051. 49.820 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-25 13:23:42 
2052. 51.650 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-25 13:26:10 
2053. 48.930 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-25 14:46:59 
2054. 50.310 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-25 14:49:30 
2055. 59.740 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-06-25 14:55:21 
2056. 52.780 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-06-25 14:57:26 
2057. 46.370 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-25 15:01:54 
2058. 46.680 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-25 15:03:47 
2059. 41.230 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-25 15:10:06 
2060. 47.930 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-06-25 15:12:38


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> black sided gang for life!


Is there an easy way to get magnets into the black pieces for the galaxy v2m?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Is there an easy way to get magnets into the black pieces for the galaxy v2m?


just do it the normal way, it takes probably 20-60 minutes


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> just do it the normal way, it takes probably 20-60 minutes


What’s the normal way?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> What’s the normal way?


just watch a video on how to magnetize a 3x3, it's the same concept for mega.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> just watch a video on how to magnetize a 3x3, it's the same concept for mega.


Where do I get the magnets? Pry them out of the other pieces?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Where do I get the magnets? Pry them out of the other pieces?


there should be some magnets that came with the megaminx.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 26, 2020)

A bit of topic, but what mega does Owen use?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> A bit of topic, but what mega does Owen use?


I use the Galaxy V2 M.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

Weekly updates:

Megaminx (week 3):

This week I worked on my F2L and S2L efficiency as well as learning PLL algorithms. I know 2 look PLL now and am almost done with the EPLL cases, I have done U and Z, I still have Q left. My times are around 52-53 on average, and I also got a 51.88 average of 100. Megaminx is my favorite event now.

OH (week 5):

I learned a couple more circlets, I have 4 more left (I forgot some of the ones I learned last week) 




I have been doing 100-150 solve on Megaminx every day, which is leaving me practically no time for YruRU practice. This week I am going to do more like 50-75 solves each day so I can spend closer to an hour on YruRU.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

YEESSSSS I GOT A SUB 40 MEGAMINX SINGLE ON CAM!!!!!!

2 weeks and 1 day after I made the poll






Scramble:
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


I got a little bit overexcited


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 27, 2020)

The second option was the correct prediction, just barely. Congrats again my man!


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow, just like your brother, a very persistent and fast learner


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 28, 2020)

YAY! Nice! I polled correct I guess then


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

New Megaminx pb! 37.92

I have been doing really bad today, so this was not expected at all. I had an OLL I recognized from 3x3 and a J Perm PLL.

Also, does anyone know how I can delete the poll I put up?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Also, does anyone know how I can delete the poll I put up?


I think you gotta ask a mod to do that for you, but I'm not sure.

@pjk can you help my boy out?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow I just got a 34.82 Megaminx singe on cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Sorry for the weird noises, I had something wrong with my mic.

Scramble:
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

I think I will be able to reconstruct it because I filmed it, I will update if I can.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

Okay I am able to reconstruct it, it was 180 181 moves and 5.169 5.198 TPS 

I will make a video reconstructing sometime this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

Alright I reconstructed it, I was having some trouble with the video though and I wasn't able to edit it, so the scramble is in the description.







Also, I don't know why the quality was so low, I am still figuring out my new camera and I must have had the settings messed up.

Honestly it was a pretty bad solve now that I am looking at it, it probably would have been 20-30 less moves if I wasn't so inefficient. I am going to start working on being more efficient in solves.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 8, 2020)

ITS THE CAMERA!! THE CAMERA HAS ALL THE LUCK!!
Whatever, nice solve though! You were only figuring out how to get used to black right?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 9, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> ITS THE CAMERA!! THE CAMERA HAS ALL THE LUCK!!
> Whatever, nice solve though! You were only figuring out how to get used to black right?


Thanks! Yeah I switched to black a couple weeks ago, I am fully used to it now.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 10, 2020)

I am competing in [email protected] 1.2 tomorrow, my goal is to beat Eli Parker (the current TN State record holder) in Megaminx.

I will do my weekly updates on either Sunday or Monday because I am really busy today and tomorrow.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 11, 2020)

Alright I competed in [email protected] 1.2. The only events I did were 3x3 and Megaminx. I did really bad in 3x3 (probably because I was using my rs3m 2020 which came this morning and I wasn't used to it) And for Megaminx I got a 49.19 average, Eli Parker ended up not competing in mega but I got under his PR average so I will consider my goal a success.

When the video is done processing, you can watch my average here: 




I got 17th place, no points for me (top 16 get points)


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 11, 2020)

Look at that guy in second place with a 39 average, what a loser


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Look at that guy in second place with a 39 average, what a loser


not even beating Juan Pablo smh


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 11, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> not even beating Juan Pablo smh


The funny thing is I could have beaten him with a good average. I have two official averages better than 36.90.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 11, 2020)

I just got a 5.89 DNF on 3x3 because I did the wrong A perm It was with my rs3m 2020 as well.

Scramble: F' D2 B U' R U2 R U' L D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 12, 2020)

Tis a sign of what‘s to come


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 25, 2020)

I did around 125 Megaminx solves today and saw crazy improvement.


Also I would have gotten a really good solve, probably around 35 for an online comp but I was so stupid and just forgot the PLL.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 25, 2020)

I just competed in Cubing Forever IV! I got a 45.13 average of 5 and a 39.37 single in the finals!!! The average could have been soooo good but I was very nervous on the last solve and got a 50 :/

I won the first round with a 47 average so I am assuming that this will be first as well.





 (not done processing yet)

Also I think I forgot to turn my mic on so it might sound weird.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

I am going to try to become S2L neutral to avoid having to do those annoying rotations after F2L and first S2L block. I am averaging around 55 when I just pick whatever S2L color is in front of me after F2L and rotate either doing a y or y' depending on where I end up after 1st S2L block.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 30, 2020)

So now I can start on any color and average what I normally do as long as I rotate by doing a y. I average anywhere from 50-1:00 when I start on any color and rotate by doing a y'. I have a couple of comps this weekend and I haven't decided if I am going to solve starting on any color and rotation by doing a y or just always start on yellow like I normally do.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

I am going to start updating my progress by making a new post each week instead of editing the main post. So here is this week:

I am still working on S2L neutrality, I am almost there! I am getting a lot of singles that are better than my average but I still have some solves where I build a block incorrectly. I also got a new 3x3 main, the WRM 2020 and a new OH main, the RS3M 2020 without the extra magnets. I have also been getting into clock recently and got a pb single 0f 7.23.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-07
single: 7.230

Time List:
7.230 UR3+ DR2- DL0+ UL4- U1+ R1- D1- L0+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3+ D3+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DL 
(really easy scramble)

Averaging mid 10 on clock. I also bought a square one, I am excited to learn how to solve that and get fast at it.

Also @BenChristman1 I did a small pyra grind so that you wouldn't be faster than me at any event, I average low 6 now. Is that faster than you?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2020)

Cool what square 1 did you get?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Cool what square 1 did you get?


Volt V2 fully magnetic.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2020)

Good choice. Have you done any solves yet?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Also @BenChristman1 I did a small pyra grind so that you wouldn't be faster than me at any event, I average low 6 now. Is that faster than you?


Awww, dang it, I average about 8. I think I am still faster than Micah, though. @Micah Morrison


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Awww, dang it, I average about 8. I think I am still faster than Micah, though. @Micah Morrison


Nah I average low 7.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Good choice. Have you done any solves yet?


No because it isn't here yet.

I used to be able to solve a squan a while ago but that squan broke and I didn't care too much for squan so I hadn't replaced it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am going to start updating my progress by making a new post each week instead of editing the main post.


Why? Editing the post is better imo


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Why? Editing the post is better imo


Personally, I prefer making a new post, because otherwise I will never see the updates


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2020)

I prefer to make a new post saying that a certain week's update is out, but put the actual update on the original post.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

I prefer to be too lazy to actually update my progress thread.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Why? Editing the post is better imo


It was really hard for me to get the spoilers right, I was always messing them up and it would take a while to get it to work. I might still put my updates each week in the main post.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 11, 2020)

I have been doing less Megaminx solves lately to focus on becoming more of an all rounder. I got a sqaun and learned how to solve it, averaging around 25 now. And I did some clock solves and got a new pb average of 5 8.60!

Getting really close to sub 10 as well.

I also did some blind attempts which as you probably know I am REALLY bad at, my best success is 45 minutes. I am averaging around 7-8 minutes now although I haven't got a success since the 45 minutes one.

I also did some 5x5 and decided to switch to Yau (not yau 5) Still pretty slow, averaging around 1:50.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2020)

I have been practicing clock and sqaure 1, averaging 23 on squan and sub 10 on clock.

Just got my first sub 7 on this crazy scramble:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-12
single: 6.880

Time List:
747. 6.880 UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R5+ D6+ L2- ALL1- y2 U0+ R2- D2- L0+ ALL3+



I also did some 3x3 solves these past couple weeks... I guess I got like a second slower?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have been practicing clock and sqaure 1, averaging 23 on squan and sub 10 on clock.
> 
> Just got my first sub 7 on this crazy scramble:
> 
> ...


I don't know what to react to this so I'll just laugh at it


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 12, 2020)

Can you stop being good at everything


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2020)

Not good at everything yet, blind is still embarrassingly slow and big cubes as well.

Oh and skewb but like it's skewb.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Not good at everything yet, blind is still embarrassingly slow and big cubes as well.
> 
> Oh and skewb but like it's skewb.


Well, you’re better at blind than me. I don’t have a success.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 14, 2020)

Weekly update:

This week I focused mostly on Square one and Clock, I also did some Megaminx and am averaging around 52-53 when I am completely neutral on what color I start on and what direction I rotate in my S2L.

I am averaging low 9 now on clock, and around 22 on squan.


I probably will get a sub 9 average of 100 later today.



Haven't been doing a bunch of OH lately because my finger is fully healed now and OH isn't something I find extremely fun. YruRU makes it more fun though so I will probably start practicing it again soon.


EDIT: Oh I should probably add that I got a custom critique from @Zubin Park, when that is ready I will try to get my times back on 3x3.


EDIT 2: Ahh here we go


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Weekly update:
> 
> This week I focused mostly on Square one and Clock, I also did some Megaminx and am averaging around 52-53 when I am completely neutral on what color I start on and what direction I rotate in my S2L.
> 
> ...


Wow, is it usual to dnf more than usual on cloncc?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 14, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Wow, is it usual to dnf more than usual on cloncc?


Yes DNFs happen ALL the time on clock.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Please edit this edit


Edited my edit lol.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 21, 2020)

I am now sub 8 on clock!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am now sub 8 on clock!
> 
> View attachment 13279


You go by ao100?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You go by ao100?


Not usually but since I have only done 1000 clock solves and have improved over a minute over those solves I can't really go by ao1000.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 21, 2020)

Now that my clock is as fast I want it to be I am going to go back to grinding for S2L neutrality although this time with a new approach. Instead of just solving and making sure I don't start with yellow I am going to be scrambling only the S2L and solving one specific color over and over again until it is as fast as with yellow. I will then do this with all the colors.

Still working on 5x5, averaging around 1:30.

I have been getting worse at squan  I average around 24 now which doesn't make sense considering I have done more solves. Does anyone know what I can do to improve at squan? I don't really know what I should be working on to get faster.

Also I will keep practicing clock and probably will grind it again once I am neutral with my S2L.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 22, 2020)

I competed in the comp Micah and I were hosting today (Cubing with Corona 4) and I did pretty good. I got an 8.7 average on clock which isn't terrible considering every other comp I have done with clock I have DNFd. I got 4th place (top 3 get giftcards) on 3x3 I did decent in the 2nd round with a 9.8 average which made the H2H finals surprisingly! I got 4th in the H2H (again, top 3 get giftcards) And for Megaminx I did pretty good and got a 45.90 average, which of course, was 4th place 

Those were the only 3 events I competed in as I didn't have time for 5x5 or OH because I was busy running the comp.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 29, 2020)

I had a pb average of 5 42.72 and a 43.10 average for an online comp I was competing in!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 1, 2020)

I haven't been doing super consistent weekly updates, I have been just posting whenever something exciting happens. I will try to start doing updates every week.

*Week 3*

This week I was mostly practicing Megaminx and Squan. I dropped my squan times to mid 19.

I am getting very close to completely getting rid of my S2L order. I am familiar with all the colors, I just need to do lots of solves to get used to picking which one to do and which direction to go.

This upcoming week I am going to try to get my 3x3 times back to where they were. I got a custom guide from @Zubin Park so hopefully that will help.

I also want to keep practicing Megaminx and get my normal times with no S2L order by the end of this month.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

I mean post when you want lol


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 1, 2020)

That's a lot of pipes ("|”) at the end of your title you got there


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> That's a lot of pipes ("|”) at the end of your title you got there


Lol it was an accident.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 29, 2020)

Sorry I have not been updating, I have lots of school and not much time to cube. I have been working on becoming more of an all-rounder while still working on getting rid of my S2L order. I learned CLL and will start doing solves once I drill them more. I got the Qiyi clock and average low 7/high 6. I got the Gan Pyra and am hoping to get fast at it soon. I got the MGC 6 and 7 and am practicing those as much as I can, I average mid 3 on 6x6 and high 6 on 7x7. And finally, I got the Yuhu V2 and got my first sub 40 average of 5! The 3 middle solves were the ones I didn't use an S2L order on.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-29
avg of 5: 39.117

Time List:
37.120, 38.930, 42.180, 38.340, 40.080

I am averaging around 43 now.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Sorry I have not been updating, I have lots of school and not much time to cube. I have been working on becoming more of an all-rounder while still working on getting rid of my S2L order. I learned CLL and will start doing solves once I drill them more. I got the Qiyi clock and average low 7/high 6. I got the Gan Pyra and am hoping to get fast at it soon. I got the MGC 6 and 7 and am practicing those as much as I can, I average mid 3 on 6x6 and high 6 on 7x7. And finally, I got the Yuhu V2 and got my first sub 40 average of 5! The 3 middle solves were the ones I didn't use an S2L order on.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-29
> avg of 5: 39.117
> ...


You're doing well at clock!
You're almost world class. A 7.00 average in comp would place you 86th in the world!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You're doing well at clock!
> You're almost world class. A 7.00 average in comp would place you 86th in the world!


Thanks!

I think top 50 in the world is world class for clock because there are some people who average 5.0 and being 2 seconds worse in a short event seems to slow to be considered world class.


----------



## Garf (Dec 17, 2020)

I watched your video on the 32.10 pb single.
I have two questions:
1. How do you scramble so fast????
2. Any tips for Westlund? I practice good look ahead when doing S2L/F2L.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 18, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I watched your video on the 32.10 pb single.
> I have two questions:
> 1. How do you scramble so fast????
> 2. Any tips for Westlund? I practice good look ahead when doing S2L/F2L.


I guess it just came from scrambling so much.

I already answered your PM with tips.



Spoiler: Weird Flex












Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv


----------

